# 20 Years of Dreams Event - Official Thread



## WebmasterJohn

*20 Years of Dreams Event 2019*
(This is where all official information about our DIS/Dreams Unlimited Travel 2019 event will be posted.   Check back regularly for updates.)​
In 2019 Dreams Unlimited Travel will be celebrating our 20th year of providing Dream Vacations for our clients.  To commemorate this event we are throwing a celebration and you are invited!!  There will be opportunities to meet members of the DIS Unplugged Podcast as well as various events hosted by DIS Unplugged members (TBA) and a party like no other - we will be renting out all of Pandora for an exclusive event with unlimited rides, food, entertainment and more.

*Event Dates:*  08/07/2019 - 08/11/2019 - Disney's Contemporary Resort - Click her for *Sign-up/Registration Page.  Cost = $35 per person regardless of age.
Pandora Party:*  08/10/2019  11PM - 1AM - Animal Kingdom Theme Park - Pandora - The World of Avatar (No Theme Park Admission required to attend the party).  *Sign-up/registration link will be sent to all event registrants via email.  You must sign-up for the event to attend the party.* *Cost = $95 per person regardless of age in addition to event registration fee.*

*UPDATE 1/24/2019 - We are currently SOLD OUT of spaces at our Pandora Party.  You can still sign up for the event but please understand that you will not be able to sign up for the party.   We cannot make an exception to this and we are not taking waitlist requests for the party.*

Event and party details are still being finalized and we will post them here as soon as they become available.  There will be a cost to attend both the event itself and the party.  As soon as we know the final price from Disney we will post that here.  Advance reservations for both the event and the party will be required and at the appropriate time, links to the sign-up forms will be posted.

*RESORT ROOMS*
*Book the below resorts by calling 407-939-4686* _(Monday – Friday: 8:30 am - 6:00 pm and Saturday-Sunday: 8:30am to 5pm)_. You must also supply the following information:
*Group Name:*  Dreams Unlimited Group 2019
*Group Code:*   G0766384
*UPDATE*:  We have received word that we have sold over half of our group allotment within a few days of making the announcement.  If you want to take advantage of one of the discounted rooms you will need to act fast!!!!

Dreams Unlimited Travel has contracted for a limited number of Group Space resort rooms for the event.  You can also book different resorts and/or packages through Dreams Unlimited Travel for the event/party dates (contact your Dreams Unlimited Travel agent or visit us HERE).  You ARE NOT required to book rooms through Dreams Unlimited Travel to attend either the event or the party. 

Rooms have been held at each of the below resorts for the nights of 08/06/2019 thru 08/11/2019.  All rooms types are standard rooms for the pricing below.  Upgrades to other room types may be available at the time of booking for an additional cost.  You are NOT required to book all of these nights to get the discounted rate.  Rooms booked at the below rates will NOT be assigned a Dreams Unlimited Travel agent and are NOT eligible for Dreams Unlimited Travel, Inc's planning services.

*Disney’s All-Star Movies Resort*
$124.08 per night (single/double occupancy) 
Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $15.00 per person per night 

*Disney’s Pop Century Resort* 
$132.65 per night (single/double occupancy)
Additional Person (18 yrs and older): = $15.00 per person per night 

*Disney’s Port Orleans Resort - French Quarter* 
$200.32 per night (single/double occupancy)
Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $25.00 per person per night 

*Disney’s Port Orleans Resort - Riverside* 
$200.32 per night (single/double occupancy): 
Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $25.00 per person per night 

*Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge* 
$283.07 per night (single/double occupancy)
Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night 

*Disney’s Contemporary Resort* 
$329.46 per night (single/double occupancy): 
Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night 

*Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa* 
$453.75 per night (single/double occupancy): 
Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night 

The above Room Rates are subject to applicable sales and resort taxes, currently 12½% at _Disney’s Pop Century _Resort, _Disney’s Port Orleans _Resort - French Quarter, _Disney’s Port Orleans _Resort - Riverside, _Disney’s Animal Kingdom _Lodge, _Disney’s Contemporary _Resort and _Disney’s Grand Floridian _Resort & Spa and 13½% at _Disney’s All-Star Movies _Resort. 

Each individual room reservation must be confirmed and guaranteed with a deposit equal to the full price of the room for one night plus tax. Cancellations are subject to the current Hotel general policy at that time (currently a refund is given if an individual's reservation is canceled at least five days before arrival). 

Attendees will pay their own room, taxes and incidental charges in accordance with applicable Hotel policy in effect at the time of your meeting. Attendees will be subject to Hotel general credit policies for guests at that time. 

Subject to availability, Hotel rooms may be reserved at the above rates for the three days before Tuesday, August 6, 2019 and the three days after Monday, August 12, 2019 for attendees wishing to extend their stays. 

*Disney Dining Plans* 

The Disney Deluxe Dining Plan, Disney Dining Plan and/or Disney Quick-Service Dining Plan can be added to room reservations.  You will need to do this with the Disney representative when you call in to make the reservation/booking.

QUICK SERVICE DINING PLAN = $52.49 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).  $23.79 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).

DISNEY DINING PLAN = $75.49 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).  $27.99 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).

DELUXE DINING PLAN = $116.25 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).   $43.49 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).

*Theme Park Tickets *

While you do not need a theme park ticket for the party on 8/10/2019 theme park tickets can be purchased through the groups department by calling the above number for room reservations.   Please do not share ticket pricing with anyone (they have to call themselves) as this is part of the contract/arrangement we have with the Disney groups department.  *UPDATE*:  I was asked to remove the link for purchasing the group rate tickets.  These special tickets only available to those who book a room in the group so you have to call the room reservation number above and they will either book your room stay and then add the tickets or ask you for your resort confirmation number to purchase the tickets.  Sorry for any confusion.

*UPDATE 6/18/2019 - Below is the SCHEDULE OF EVENTS for the dates of our event.  A few more events will be added as we finalize details.  All of the events below will require preregistration with the exception of Pete's Breakfast at Top of the World as he reserves the right to auction it off.  We are going to try to have registration forms for all events that require it online on July 1, 2019 (time TBA).  Patreon Subscribers will have early access to register for events (you will receive an email from John as the day approaches to sign up).  All events will have a small fee to attend with all of the proceeds going to Give Kids the World.  To use the registration forms for these events you will need your ID Number and the email you used to sign up originally (these are the same as what was required to sign up for the Pandora Party and after party transportation).  If you don't know your ID you can email John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and he will send you an email with that info to help you be prepared for sign-up day. 

UPDATE 7/4/2019 - Links to all individual events sign-up forms (with the exception of Pete's Breakfast at Top of the World) have been added to the schedule below.  Any event name that is blue is a hyperlink to the sign-up form.  Simply click the name/link to be taken to the form.  Sign-ups will begin 10AM Eastern Time on Saturday 7/6/2019 with the exception of the Ice Cream Social that can be booked now and Pete's Breakfast at Top of the World which will be available at 2PM Eastern Time on Saturday 7/6/2019.*

*20th Anniversary Event
Dates:*  08/07/2019 - 08/11/2019
*Location:* Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “A”)

*Wednesday - 08/07/019*
10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution (Ballroom of the America’s “A”)
10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding (Ballroom of the America’s “A”)
7PM – 9PM   Baseline Taphouse Meet with Ryno - Hollywood Studios (theme park admission required) - *SOLD OUT*

*Thursday - 08/08/019*
8AM – 11AM Breakfast at the Top of the World with Pete – Bay Lake Towers - *SOLD OUT*
10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution (Ballroom of the America’s “A”)
10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding (Ballroom of the America’s “A”)
12PM - 3PM  Pin Trading with Fiasco – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”) - *SOLD OUT*
12PM - 3PM  Crafting with Kathy – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”) - *SOLD OUT*
12PM - 3PM  Cupcake Social with Jackie – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”) - *SOLD OUT*
5PM - 7PM    Dole Whip Meet with Steve and Makayla – Polynesian Resort (grassy area near Volcano Pool) - *SOLD OUT*

*Friday - 08/09/019*
10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution
10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
3PM - 5PM    Ice Cream Social Hosted by Dreams Agents – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”).  *We're having a beach party!!!!!  Come get some Ice Cream and meet Minnie and Mickey in their beach attire and party with a DJ playing summer sounds!!!! - SOLD OUT*
7PM - 9PM   East Meets West Social Gathering with Teresa and Nancy – Sprinkles, Disney Springs - *SOLD OUT*

*Saturday - 08/10/019*
10AM - Noon Event Registration and Credential Distribution (All credentials must be picked up by noon eastern time this day.  There *WILL NOT* be credential distribution at the park prior to the party.  We apologize that we cannot make any exceptions).
10AM - Noon Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding.
Noon -  2PM Silent Auction* Ends.  Pick up items won.
11PM - 1AM - Pandora Party (details below)

*Sunday - 08/11/019*
*Live Podcast Recording* - *11:30AM - 12:30PM.*  (Ballroom of the America’s "A" & “B”).  Doors open at 11:00AM.  Please DO NOT come too early as there will be no place for you to wait. * IMPORTANT:  You DO NOT need to sign-up to come to the live show.  As long as you are signed up for the event and have event credentials you are welcome to attend the live show.

20th Anniversary Pandora Party
Saturday August 10th 2019 - 11PM - 1AM
Please arrive by 10:30PM (main entrance/turnstiles Animal Kingdom Theme Park)*

*We are currently SOLD OUT of spaces at our Pandora Party.*

_Tonight you'll experience Avatar - The World of Pandora® like never before and possibly never again! This is a night of masterful storytelling as the attractions of Pandora® come to life. It is an evening of celebration where friends will come together and memories will be made!

In addition to food, friends and special appearances you will enjoy endless rides on the following attractions:_

*Avatar Flight of Passage
Na'vi River Journey*

We will also be joined by scientists and guides from the Alpha Centari Expeditions.

*ALPHA CENTAURI EXPEDITIONS *is the human organization/eco-tour company that facilitates visits on Pandora.

o THE NATURALIST
Pete Freeman - A second generation naturalist, Pete began exploring the wonders of nature alongside his grandfather at a very young age. By the time he was 8, he could identify every plant type in the Mo'ara Valley. When he was 10, he conducted small tours focusing on the unique animals found on Pandora. He is now a very enthusiastic expert guide.

o THE ANTHROPOLOGIST 
Margaret Ruth Morgan - A respected anthropologist in Great Britain, Margaret Ruth has spent the last ten years on Pandora living among the Na'vi, gaining their confidence, and working to learn the intricate details of their sophisticated civilization. 

o THE SCIENTIST 
Christina Kilby - One of the youngest scientists in the Mo'ara Valley, Christina is, nevertheless, one of the most astute. She has tremendous pride in the technological advances that humans have contributed to Pandora to allow visitors to experience the planet in ways they wouldn't normally be able to do.

o THE EXPAT
Jerry Scalesi - Jerry owns a souvenir cart in another part of Pandora where he sells small Na'vi art pieces and jewelry. His best-sellers are glow necklaces that he has created from various bio luminescent elements. He loves to share funny stories about visitors' first time encounters with some of the local plants and animals.

*Pandora Party Menu *- (menu items subject to change without prior notice)
     - Chocolate Hazelnut Spread Stuffed Chocolate Bundt Cake
     - Crisped Rice Bon Bons
     - Orange Creamsicle Tart
     - Strawberry Shortcake (Gluten Free)
     - Donut Flambe Stations
     - Assorted Cookies
     - Fruit Punch, Coffee, Decaffeinated Coffee, and Selection of Hot Teas
     - Cash bar will be available for bottled water, soft drinks, beer, wine and cocktails.

Dietary restrictions and or allergies can be dealt with at the event by speaking directly to the Disney chef/culinary team working the party.

*Transportation After Pandora Party*

Since there will not be any Disney transportation running after the 20 Years of Dreams Event Pandora Party on Saturday August 10th 2019 we will arrange transportation for those who might need it. The party ends at 1AM on Sunday August 11th 2019 and we will have buses leaving from the front entrance of Animal Kingdom to bring guests back to a Walt Disney World Resort Hotel (including the Swan and/or Dolphin) after the party ends. The cost is $10 per person.  Sign-up/registration link will be sent to all event registrants via email.  If you do not wish to take our transportation after the party you will need to make your own arrangements.

**Silent Auction to Raise Money for Give Kids the World*

During our event (08/07 - 08/10/2019) we will be holding a silent auction.  All proceeds go to Give Kids the World.

*Item Donation*:  Anyone can donate items for the auction whether or not you are attending the event.  Items can be mailed to us (address provided in item submission form) and but must be received by 06/30/2019 so that we have time to receive and process the item.  Those attending may bring your items but we can only accept items on 08/07/2019.

*IMPORTANT: * Only items submitted through the above linked form will be entered into the auction.  Please do not send items without first filling out and submitting this form as we will NOT be able to add those items to the auction.

*Item Bidding*:  Bidding on items will be done through the handbid app.  Details on how to get the app and how to find our auction will be posted here closer to the event date.

*UPDATE 8/05/2019** - Our auction is live!!!*

*How to Bid on Items*​

Download the Handbid App
Follow the steps to register
Search for 20 Years of Dreams Auction
Click on 20 Years of Dreams Auction
Enable Notifications
Swipe left to see items (groups across top)
*You will need to enter a credit card to bid*
Click the three-line icon in the top left corner
Side menu will appear
Touch Profile
Touch Credit Cards
Enter Card Info
Bidding can also be done online HERE 

*Item Distribution*:  Won items can be picked up at the event after the auction ends (Saturday - 08/10/019.  Noon to 2PM); or items can be mailed to winner.  Winner will be responsible for all shipping costs.

*UPDATE 3/22/2019** - We have posted the link to donate items to our silent auction.  See appropriate section above.

UPDATE 3/30/2019 - Link for transportation after the party has been sent to all party guests in email.

UPDATE 6/14/2019 - Discounted resort group pricing will end 6/21/2019.  If you book or modify (i.e. add dates to) your resort stay after that date you will be charged the full rack rate.  Please consider booking your room in our group ASAP as that is a 'hard and fast' date set by Disney that we cannot get around.

UPDATE 6/18/2019 - The SCHEDULE OF EVENTS for the dates of our event have been posted above.  A few more events will be added as we finalize details.*

*UPDATE 7/4/2019 **- Links to all individual events sign-up forms (with the exception of Pete's Breakfast at Top of the World) have been added to the schedule above.  Any event name that is blue is a hyperlink to the sign-up form.  Simply click the name/link to be taken to the form.  Sign-ups will begin 10AM Eastern Time on Saturday 7/6/2019 with the exception of the Ice Cream Social that can be booked now and Pete's Breakfast at Top of the World which will be available at 2PM Eastern Time on Saturday 7/6/2019.*

*UPDATE 7/6/2019** - Due to issues with our sign-up form for Pete's Top of the World Event we have to move sign-ups for all attendees for have not signed up already to 10AM Eastern Time on Sunday 7/7/2019.  The link will be posted above in this thread at that time.  I apologize for any inconvenience but I want to make sure we don't get any error messages like we did this morning.*


----------



## jcb

Checking back.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OKW Lover

John is a master at teasing


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Can't wait for this event!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thanks for starting the thread John!  Now time for me to over analyze, beg for more details, and, best of all, create planning spreadsheets!


----------



## chipndaleluver

Thanks John. It's sooo close to the dates of D23, which my husband and I hope to attend. I don't think we can do both. If our DL/D23 event plans fall through...I'm planning a trip to FL.


----------



## disneysteve

We will be there for sure. Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## skittles67

We have reservations for Aug 13-17....looks like I need to add some days to the beginning of our trip.


----------



## nrsldy

Great. Can’t wait.


----------



## 10CJ

This looks amazing.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

We have our flights.  Now we'll have to see how many times Delta will change the itinerary.


----------



## Dream 2015

Putting my vacation request in today!!!!


----------



## mcnealrkn

I am so excited.  I will be making a solo trip.


----------



## Tomh

We are planning on being in the area from the 4th to the 18th


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mcnealrkn said:


> I am so excited.  I will be making a solo trip.



I did a solo trip for the last party they threw (when they rented out EPCOT) and it was really fun!  Made time for meeting up with some other DISers before the party as well


----------



## KingLlama




----------



## disneysteve

KingLlama said:


>


Does that mean you will be making an appearance?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KingLlama said:


>





disneysteve said:


> Does that mean you will be making an appearance?



Not until he gets it in writing from John that Duffy will NOT be there


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not until he gets it in writing from John that Duffy will NOT be there


Maybe Pete will come home from Tokyo with a bunch of Duffy stuff to auction off.


----------



## dkrauss

We already have a package reservation for this but given the amazing savings we'll be changing that .  Most likely gonna do Pop Century.....that will save us $600 on the resi we have today!  Will add hopper to it now...…..so we'll be able to move from event to event 

Very excited about attending another DIS event!!!

Doug


----------



## disneysteve

I'm very happy that many people think the group prices are so good. Personally, I still think they're insane, but we are very much NOT fans of staying onsite. We'll rent ourselves a nice 3-bedroom house with a pool for less than what the All Star is charging and we'll be very happy there. We'll put the savings toward new APs. Ours expire in December but I don't plan to renew them until August (unless we decide to go down before that).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> I'm very happy that many people think the group prices are so good. Personally, I still think they're insane, but we are very much NOT fans of staying onsite. We'll rent ourselves a nice 3-bedroom house with a pool for less than what the All Star is charging and we'll be very happy there. We'll put the savings toward new APs. Ours expire in December but I don't plan to renew them until August (unless we decide to go down before that).



It always comes down to how you value being on site - the perks (ME, Disney transport - not needing a car, 180+10 for ADRs, 60 days FP, EMHs, etc.) - but also just being in the Disney bubble 24/7

Normally we stay off site - as being a family of 5 we value the extra space vs the cost of staying on site in smaller accommodations (and as 5 we don't even fit into Values if we wanted to) and normally have a car anyway as we would drive

But for this we are doing a no kids trip, so just two of us so we can fit in a Value and we can justify the cost of flying (since just 2 tickets vs 5) and thus will benefit from ME.  Also will look to do some EMH

basically, having these special rates lets us, for a change, try staying on site (outside of the 2 days I did for the DIS 20th this will be our first time in 5 years staying on site)

But if you don't value any oft he perks and/or put more value on the extra space/need it then even at 20-30% off it won't make sense


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> I'm very happy that many people think the group prices are so good. Personally, I still think they're insane, but we are very much NOT fans of staying onsite. We'll rent ourselves a nice 3-bedroom house with a pool for less than what the All Star is charging and we'll be very happy there. We'll put the savings toward new APs. Ours expire in December but I don't plan to renew them until August (unless we decide to go down before that).


Compared to Disney pricing they are good. With AP deals though they can be even less. I’m considering a moderate for this since that pricing is decent. AP deals wouldn’t be out for quite sometime.


----------



## k8Davies

So excited this thread is up and I will be watching like a hawk


----------



## FairyGrasshopper

k8Davies said:


> So excited this thread is up and I will be watching like a hawk



Me too!!  I joined Disboards- finally after watching the podcast for like 2 years!  I joined just because I want the up to date info on this party!  We are heading to Disney World Dec. 1 for our 10 yr anniversary and I will be back in May for a girls trip and now August looks like a big year for Disney World trips for me- so excited!!!!


----------



## FairyGrasshopper

disneysteve said:


> I'm very happy that many people think the group prices are so good. Personally, I still think they're insane, but we are very much NOT fans of staying onsite. We'll rent ourselves a nice 3-bedroom house with a pool for less than what the All Star is charging and we'll be very happy there. We'll put the savings toward new APs. Ours expire in December but I don't plan to renew them until August (unless we decide to go down before that).[/
> Hahaha!  Can totally relate!  My oldest is a Senior in High School right now- she's going to have to get some student loans because Mama needs her Disney fix.


  Sorry- I may have put this reply in the wrong spot- I am learning the system.  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FairyGrasshopper said:


> Me too!!  I joined Disboards- finally after watching the podcast for like 2 years!  I joined just because I want the up to date info on this party!  We are heading to Disney World Dec. 1 for our 10 yr anniversary and I will be back in May for a girls trip and now August looks like a big year for Disney World trips for me- so excited!!!!



Welcome to the Boards!


----------



## disneysteve

FairyGrasshopper said:


> I joined Disboards- finally after watching the podcast for like 2 years!


Welcome! I hope to get to meet you in August.


----------



## disneyholic family

woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so happy to see this thread - even if it's just a "coming soon" teaser.....
can't wait to sign up and can't wait for August to roll around so we all can be there!!!!


----------



## k8Davies

FairyGrasshopper said:


> Me too!! I joined Disboards- finally after watching the podcast for like 2 years! I joined just because I want the up to date info on this party! We are heading to Disney World Dec. 1 for our 10 yr anniversary and I will be back in May for a girls trip and now August looks like a big year for Disney World trips for me- so excited!!!!





disneyholic family said:


> woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> so happy to see this thread - even if it's just a "coming soon" teaser.....
> can't wait to sign up and can't wait for August to roll around so we all can be there!!!!



I’m glad people are as excited as me. This is my first ever solo trip, which means I haven’t got anyone at home who’s that excited about it and to be fair probably already sick of me talking about it. (Especially the DH who’s staying at home with the little one as we’ve got our family WDW in Nov 19) 

So it’s lovely to come on here and get all excited about the event and discuss all the fun it’s going to be.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> I’m glad people are as excited as me. This is my first ever solo trip, which means I haven’t got anyone at home who’s that excited about it and to be fair probably already sick of me talking about it. (Especially the DH who’s staying at home with the little one as we’ve got our family WDW in Nov 19)
> 
> So it’s lovely to come on here and get all excited about the event and discuss all the fun it’s going to be.



oh i am definitely EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i really can't wait!!!!!   and once i finally am able to sign up, i don't know how i'm going to wait until next august!!!!! patience is not one of my strong points!!!


----------



## Aerin75

FairyGrasshopper said:


> Me too!!  I joined Disboards- finally after watching the podcast for like 2 years!  I joined just because I want the up to date info on this party!  We are heading to Disney World Dec. 1 for our 10 yr anniversary and I will be back in May for a girls trip and now August looks like a big year for Disney World trips for me- so excited!!!!


Welcome!


----------



## k8Davies

I’m. Keeping everything crossed that @WebmasterJohn is able to release the confirmed Party details on today’s show


Although because it’s on at 6pm (in the UK) I am blaming my lack of focus ,at work, on this. Currently watching the clock, as I always tune in live on my commute home.


----------



## ShesAPirate

Can't wait!


----------



## Irish_Mike

Since I'll now be living in Orlando full time, can't wait to attend the event!


----------



## SG131

So excited for the meet!!! Now I just have to decide where and when to stay. Those contemporary rates are tempting but since I have a two week trip to Orlando coming up soon I prob should be more budget conscious and go with a value. Decisions decisions!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> I’m. Keeping everything crossed that @WebmasterJohn is able to release the confirmed Party details on today’s show
> 
> 
> Although because it’s on at 6pm (in the UK) I am blaming my lack of focus ,at work, on this. Currently watching the clock, as I always tune in live on my commute home.




Not to spoil things if you didn't get to watch yet, but he indicated that:
- tomorrow would be posted the info to be able to book the rooms
- special guests will join the party - members of ACE (the company running Pandora now in the story of the land)
- They have added a live taping at the Contemporary for Sunday, August 11th
- By the end of the week will be posted the info for registering for the event and the party, as well as info for the smaller events


----------



## jimmymc

Can't wait to go, just have to decide which resort to book. I'm thinking Pop Century, but not completely sure yet.


----------



## disneysteve

Have to start looking for a house to rent. Since it’s August I want to have a pool. I’ll wait until we get back from our upcoming trip next week and then make plans.


----------



## dina444444

I’m excited for registration to go live. I’m currently on my longest stretch between WDW trips since I started going as an adult in 2016.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jimmymc said:


> Can't wait to go, just have to decide which resort to book. I'm thinking Pop Century, but not completely sure yet.



We are thinking Pop as well - the new Gondolas should be up and running by then so we want to check them out

We are doing a "parents only" trip and thinking of adding on a couple of days at AKL and just spend time at the resort those days


----------



## TheFairyGodmother

Happy this event is happening! Thanks Dreams and Happy 20th in advance!!


----------



## jimmymc

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are thinking Pop as well - the new Gondolas should be up and running by then so we want to check them out
> 
> We are doing a "parents only" trip and thinking of adding on a couple of days at AKL and just spend time at the resort those days



I didn't know the gondolas would be ready! That makes the choice easier.


----------



## SG131

It sounds like POP may fill up fast!


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to spoil things if you didn't get to watch yet, but he indicated that:
> - tomorrow would be posted the info to be able to book the rooms
> - special guests will join the party - members of ACE (the company running Pandora now in the story of the land)
> - They have added a live taping at the Contemporary for Sunday, August 11th
> - By the end of the week will be posted the info for registering for the event and the party, as well as info for the smaller events



Thanks @TheMaxRebo for the info as I was watching but then my DH decided to call me just as @WebmasterJohn was talking about the details as I missed the live taping part. 

Yay so glad I’m flying back on the 12th as I should be able to go, although that depends on the time they’re taping. Hopefully not too early as if I have a bit too much fun at the party  Think I might have a pool day lol


----------



## PrncessA

I am so excited! We were already planning on a full-blown trip the first week of August, this is just the icing on the cake. I had so much fun last year, can't wait to do it again!


----------



## PamNC

I'm so excited - going for sure !


----------



## BigRed98

How does registration for the party event work? This would be my first Dis event if I’m able to make it so not sure how everything works. I’m not 100% certain as of now I can attend so I don’t want to register and take up a spot if I can’t.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## disneysteve

BigRed98 said:


> How does registration for the party event work?


I believe the way it worked last time was there was a fee to register for the overall event. That allowed you to register for the party itself (at an added cost) and sign up for the small events throughout the several days of the event. You have to do the overall registration in order to come to the party. I'm sure John will spell out all the details when they open registration but that's the general idea based on previous events.


----------



## dina444444

BigRed98 said:


> How does registration for the party event work? This would be my first Dis event if I’m able to make it so not sure how everything works. I’m not 100% certain as of now I can attend so I don’t want to register and take up a spot if I can’t.
> Thanks in advance for your help.


For this event you’ll register for the week and then from there you’ll be given a log in to register for the party and additional events. For the 2017 event registration for the week was $25 and the party was $85.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> How does registration for the party event work? This would be my first Dis event if I’m able to make it so not sure how everything works. I’m not 100% certain as of now I can attend so I don’t want to register and take up a spot if I can’t.
> Thanks in advance for your help.





disneysteve said:


> I believe the way it worked last time was there was a fee to register for the overall event. That allowed you to register for the party itself (at an added cost) and sign up for the small events throughout the several days of the event. You have to do the overall registration in order to come to the party. I'm sure John will spell out all the details when they open registration but that's the general idea based on previous events.



yes, and John said it would be the same this time too - register for the event for a fee (which I think he said will be $25 again) and that gets you access to register for everything else and to be able to bid on items in the auction, in the past John and Kevin were there handing out pins to people, etc. - and then a separate fee for the party.  No word yet on what that would be


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> yes, and John said it would be the same this time too - register for the event for a fee (which I think he said will be $25 again) and that gets you access to register for everything else and to be able to bid on items in the auction, in the past John and Kevin were there handing out pins to people, etc. - and then a separate fee for the party.  No word yet on what that would be


You didn’t have to register to bid on the auction. You did have to be registered to get to the page to submit items for the silent auction.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> You didn’t have to register to bid on the auction. You did have to be registered to get to the page to submit items for the silent auction.



sorry, that is correct, I think they had the remote bidding as well.  Was just thinking the auction was where you went to check in if you registered - sorry for any confusion


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> sorry, that is correct, I think they had the remote bidding as well.  Was just thinking the auction was where you went to check in if you registered - sorry for any confusion


Correct. All bidding was handled through the Handbid app even if you were there in person.


----------



## disneysteve

dina444444 said:


> Correct. All bidding was handled through the Handbid app even if you were there in person.


That is also how they are doing the November auction which starts on November 24. That one is entirely online.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> yes, and John said it would be the same this time too - register for the event for a fee (which I think he said will be $25 again) and that gets you access to register for everything else , in the past John and Kevin were there handing out pins to people, etc. - and then a separate fee for the party.


When you arrive, there is a place to go - last time it was a conference room at Boardwalk - where you check in and get your credentials. The auction items were on display. Members of the team were there. They were selling DIS logo items like t-shirts and water bottles. Stuff like that. Oh, and there were cookies!


----------



## disneysteve

Oh, and in case anyone is wondering what "get your credentials" actually means, because I had no clue, it just means you get your name badge lanyard that you need to wear when you attend the events so they know you belong there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Oh, and in case anyone is wondering what "get your credentials" actually means, because I had no clue, it just means you get your name badge lanyard that you need to wear when you attend the events so they know you belong there.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


>


Exactly!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

I'm still waiting on the final pricing from Disney on both the event and the party but based on my estimate we will have to charge more than what we did for the Epcot Party 2 years ago.  I hate that we have to do this but prices have gone up.  We will be covering a significant amount of the cost but we need to offset as much as possible through registration fees if we want to be able to continue to host these kinds of events.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

More details added to the original post in this thread.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJohn said:


> I'm still waiting on the final pricing from Disney on both the event and the party but based on my estimate we will have to charge more than what we did for the Epcot Party 2 years ago.  I hate that we have to do this but prices have gone up.  We will be covering a significant amount of the cost but we need to offset as much as possible through registration fees if we want to be able to continue to host these kinds of events.



Thanks for the heads up John - certainly understandable.  I think what was pulled off for the EPCOT event was worth more than you were charging

Edit: um, I mean, um not like a lot more, I mean even it was just perfect level, yeah, that’s it

*Phew* saved it


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think what was pulled off for the EPCOT event was worth more than you were charging


Shh! You weren’t supposed to tell him that.


----------



## Tonyz

How much did it cost to go to the Epcot event?


----------



## dina444444

Tonyz said:


> How much did it cost to go to the Epcot event?


$85/person


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Shh! You weren’t supposed to tell him that.



Updated it - saved it!


----------



## disneysteve

dina444444 said:


> $85/person


Plus $25 to register for the overall event so $110 total.


----------



## bartleyosu

So excited! Of course, last time it was at BW and now I am a DVC member and booked BW as my home and it is at CR.  I may try to book Poly but I love Epcot area for walking to EP and HS.  I had booked POP just in case but canceled when I saw rates.  If I go solo, I may just stay at POP and save points for when hubby can go.  Group rates are cheaper than deal that I had.  Gan, did you do the monorail dine with me last time?


----------



## gatormom2tots

Sounds like a blast...but already back to school here in Georgia!


----------



## met19

I plan on going.   Might have to pass on D23 this year.  Thanks for planning this @WebmasterJohn


----------



## Mrnickylu

My wife and I are planning on going and staying at Riverside (which we stayed at on our honeymoon). I created an account just because of the podcast today, the guilt trip got to me lol.


----------



## k8Davies

Okay just as the way you guys do taxes over there confuses the hell out of me. 

I am assuming the price is what ever the price will be (let say for argument sake $25 registration and $95 ish for the party)  There would still be tax on top.


----------



## dina444444

k8Davies said:


> Okay just as the way you guys do taxes over there confuses the hell out of me.
> 
> I am assuming the price is what ever the price will be (let say for argument sake $25 registration and $95 ish for the party)  There would still be tax on top.


There has not been sales tax on the dis events in the past and I would expect the same with this event.


----------



## k8Davies

Yay thanks @dina444444 for the info, so glad it’s not separate as that makes things a lot easier for my little brain to deal with lol


----------



## hertamaniac

Maybe for the live podcast.....watching.  Is this a separate event from the party and requires a different registration?


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Maybe for the live podcast.....watching.  Is this a separate event from the party and requires a different registration?


There is an overall registration for the entire week. That was $25 last time. That enabled you to attend any of the small events and meet and greets. It also enabled you to buy a separate ticket to the party. That was an additional $85. You couldn't attend the party if you weren't registered for the overall program.

I'm trying to recall how it worked when they did the show at La Nouba. I know we had to RSVP to reserve a spot but I don't think there was an additional charge.


----------



## AllDisney63

Good morning all! How do I add an image to my profile? Box on the left.


----------



## dina444444

disneysteve said:


> There is an overall registration for the entire week. That was $25 last time. That enabled you to attend any of the small events and meet and greets. It also enabled you to buy a separate ticket to the party. That was an additional $85. You couldn't attend the party if you weren't registered for the overall program.
> 
> I'm trying to recall how it worked when they did the show at La Nouba. I know we had to RSVP to reserve a spot but I don't think there was an additional charge.


There wasn’t an additional charge for the taping in 2016.


----------



## dina444444

AllDisney63 said:


> Good morning all! How do I add an image to my profile? Box on the left.


At the top of the page click on your username, it will bring up a menu bar. Then click on Avatar.


----------



## k8Davies

Sorry I know this was probably covered somewhere before and I’m sure it will be in the info later.  

But as the party is finishing at 1am, with the previous parties was there transport back to Disney hotels or do I need to book a Lyft


----------



## dina444444

k8Davies said:


> Sorry I know this was probably covered somewhere before and I’m sure it will be in the info later.
> 
> But as the party is finishing at 1am, with the previous parties was there transport back to Disney hotels or do I need to book a Lyft


With the Epcot party there was bus transportation available at a cost. I believe it was $10/person.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> Sorry I know this was probably covered somewhere before and I’m sure it will be in the info later.
> 
> But as the party is finishing at 1am, with the previous parties was there transport back to Disney hotels or do I need to book a Lyft



Last time they arranged for busses for people for a small extra charge (since it is after regular Disney bus times) and people also starting setting up car pools and stuff as well - will see a lot of chatter about things like this once the details are known .... in the past we started an “unofficial thread” as well for planning other meet ups and things like carpooling


----------



## wnwardii

I just compared the rate I had already booked for a preferred room at Pop Century versus the prices John has posted (does not include any possible AP rate applied).  So the rate John has been able to procure is definitely better by about $300 (including taxes).  But I am wondering if the rooms that are part of the block are all "standard" rooms and not "preferred".  Just curious to know since $300 is rather significant savings.


----------



## dina444444

wnwardii said:


> I just compared the rate I had already booked for a preferred room at Pop Century versus the prices John has posted (does not include any possible AP rate applied).  So the rate John has been able to procure is definitely better by about $300 (including taxes).  But I am wondering if the rooms that are part of the block are all "standard" rooms and not "preferred".  Just curious to know since $300 is rather significant savings.


In 2017 the block of rooms at pop were all standard rooms.


----------



## PrncessA

I can't wait to book! I think the AKL is calling my name!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> I just compared the rate I had already booked for a preferred room at Pop Century versus the prices John has posted (does not include any possible AP rate applied).  So the rate John has been able to procure is definitely better by about $300 (including taxes).  But I am wondering if the rooms that are part of the block are all "standard" rooms and not "preferred".  Just curious to know since $300 is rather significant savings.



Just an FYI - since I am interested in staying there and being near the gondolas I asked in POP thread and they indicated requesting 60’s Lakeview would get you really close and are standard rooms - so that is what we are targeting


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrncessA said:


> I can't wait to book! I think the AKL is calling my name!



We’ve never stayed there and thinking of doing a split stay - some time at POP and then a few, resort focused days there to end the trip


----------



## Lumiere4ever

Do Minnie Vans run at 1 am?


----------



## dina444444

Lumiere4ever said:


> Do Minnie Vans run at 1 am?


They do not. You would need to book a regular Lyft vehicle at that time. 

*Hours of Operation*
Minnie Van service operates from 6:30 AM to 12:30 AM daily. Hours of operation are subject to change.


----------



## Gehrig1B

Lumiere4ever said:


> Do Minnie Vans run at 1 am?



From the Disney website: Minnie Van service operates from 6:30 AM to 12:30 AM daily. Hours of operation are subject to change.


----------



## Lumiere4ever

Gehrig1B said:


> From the Disney website: Minnie Van service operates from 6:30 AM to 12:30 AM daily. Hours of operation are subject to change.


Thanks Dina and Gehrig!


----------



## Robthedreamfinder

I am really excited for this....XD !


----------



## Robthedreamfinder

Couldn't make it to D23 so i am def coming to this !!  Wiil be my first of many..


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Information on how to book discounted resort rooms for the event has been added to the original post on this thread but here it is again:

*Book the below resorts by calling 407-939-4686* _(Monday – Friday: 8:30 am - 6:00 pm and Saturday-Sunday: 8:30am to 5pm)_. You must also supply the following information:
*Group Name:*  Dreams Unlimited Group 2019
*Group Code:*   G0766384

In addition a link has been posted to purchase special theme parks tickets for the event dates.

Again - park admission is not required for the Pandora Party as it is a private event, but if you need theme park tickets for any part of the event dates you should take a look at this LINK and what is being offered,


----------



## SG131

Woohoo just booked pop, can’t wait!


----------



## umbrelladrink200

So excited!!! Just booked. First DIS event and first time at Contemp.


----------



## Mrnickylu

Just booked Riverside!


----------



## wariokartel

Managed to book AKL! Can't wait!


----------



## lac043

Hoping for this to be our first DIS event! Super excited!!!


----------



## TXMemaw

I can't wait.  This will be our first Dis event also.  We're DVC so I was able to get us a room at BLT.  Sounds like it will be a fun weekend!


----------



## dkrauss

WebmasterJohn said:


> Information on how to book discounted resort rooms for the event has been added to the original post on this thread but here it is again:
> 
> *Book the below resorts by calling 407-939-4686* _(Monday – Friday: 8:30 am - 6:00 pm and Saturday-Sunday: 8:30am to 5pm)_. You must also supply the following information:
> *Group Name:*  Dreams Unlimited Group 2019
> *Group Code:*   G0766384
> 
> In addition a link has been posted to purchase special theme parks tickets for the event dates.
> 
> Again - park admission is not required for the Pandora Party as it is a private event, but if you need theme park tickets for any part of the event dates you should take a look at this LINK and what is being offered,


Hi John, is there a way to book this all as a package?  I did get the room  (POP 8/6 thru 8/12).........I can delay my purchase of the DDP until 2 days prior to arrival........the special tickets......I'd have to pay for them completely now.......well that's not accurate the CM told me I can come back later.  Hope that's the case .  I was just wondering about a package purchase.........which actually may be a moot point now given that I have my room.

Sorry about being a pain in the butt

Doug


----------



## Cousin Orville

I booked the Contemporary.  These events are always a blast!  Thanks for organizing them!


----------



## Ron from Michigan

I'm looking at DVC rooms right now.


----------



## Eponine1

I'm booked too!!  Contemporary Resort.  So excited to meet everyone.


----------



## SG131

TXMemaw said:


> I can't wait.  This will be our first Dis event also.  We're DVC so I was able to get us a room at BLT.  Sounds like it will be a fun weekend!



This will be my first dis meet too, can’t wait to meet so many people who love Disney as much as I do!!!


----------



## christannj

My daughter Amy and I will be at Old Key West, using DVC points.  Chuck sadly can't make it.  We will definitely sign up for the initial fee to have access to the events but we are not sure if we will be doing Pandora since it is only 2 hours, way past my bed time and Amy gets sick on Flights of Passage.  We definitely want to hang out with old and new friends.  

Chris


----------



## MrsInsG

I am so excited! I just booked for my daughter and I as a surprise for her 18th birthday!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

We were able to book what we wanted - split stay at POP and Animal Kingdom Lodge at the group rates - very excited!


----------



## ohanaway

TheMaxRebo said:


> We were able to book what we wanted - split stay at POP and Animal Kingdom Lodge at the group rates - very excited!


Oh good. I was hoping we could book split stays. Evaluating my options and pricing now


----------



## k8Davies

Yay so glad so many are booking up, it’s going to be such a great week.


----------



## JLoinDisney

my fingers will be hovering over the keyboard until it is released!!!


----------



## jimmymc

Booked at Pop Century!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

dkrauss said:


> Hi John, is there a way to book this all as a package? I did get the room  (POP 8/6 thru 8/12).........I can delay my purchase of the DDP until 2 days prior to arrival........the special tickets......I'd have to pay for them completely now.......well that's not accurate the CM told me I can come back later. Hope that's the case . I was just wondering about a package purchase.........which actually may be a moot point now given that I have my room.
> 
> Sorry about being a pain in the butt
> 
> Doug



Disney Group Sales are room-only with add-ons.  They are not, and cannot, be booked as a package.  However you can add the components to make it like a package.  As you discovered you can add these later if wish.  Just be careful - there is a cut-off for adding the dining plan and the tickets.  Check with the folks at the number provided for all the details.


----------



## Lumiere4ever

Booked at French Quarter! This is my first DIS event.  So excited!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ohanaway said:


> Oh good. I was hoping we could book split stays. Evaluating my options and pricing now



Yeah, it took the CM a bit to get it all settled but got it all worked out!


----------



## isabellea

Booked our first deluxe stay at AKL Aug 10-12 since ou check out day at the beach is Aug 10. Timing is just perfect!!!


----------



## Sharon P

WebmasterJohn said:


> Information on how to book discounted resort rooms for the event has been added to the original post on this thread but here it is again:
> 
> *Book the below resorts by calling 407-939-4686* _(Monday – Friday: 8:30 am - 6:00 pm and Saturday-Sunday: 8:30am to 5pm)_. You must also supply the following information:
> *Group Name:*  Dreams Unlimited Group 2019
> *Group Code:*   G0766384
> 
> In addition a link has been posted to purchase special theme parks tickets for the event dates.
> 
> Again - park admission is not required for the Pandora Party as it is a private event, but if you need theme park tickets for any part of the event dates you should take a look at this LINK and what is being offered,


Where can I find "the below resorts" that you mentioned?  Is there a link, a list, or is this information only available by phone?  I am too excited to wait until tomorrow!  Sharon


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sharon P said:


> Where can I find "the below resorts" that you mentioned?  Is there a link, a list, or is this information only available by phone?  I am too excited to wait until tomorrow!  Sharon



They are listed in the first post of this thread - John just must have cut and pasted what he wrote in that post when he updated it in the new post just to bring attention to everyone.  That first post gets updated with all the new info


----------



## PH7

Yay!!! So excited to have dates  I was originally planning next year's trip for May but changed my dates to August. My fiance and I are really excited!


----------



## Dee McGee

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Following along!!  I am starting to get some plans together for this trip.  Just waiting for some of the airlines to release their August prices (i.e. Southwest, Allegiant, Frontier).  I would like to try to fly out of my home airport and not drive to BWI, but if I have to, I will...LOL!!

I think it might be myself and a co-worker that is always looking for an excuse to go to Florida...LOL!!!


----------



## MK2010

Just booked Pop for 8/6-8/12! Really wanted the Contemporary, but the two teen girls overruled me and the $2000 price difference was a little hard to justify! So if anyone has an extra bed at the Contemporary IllI gladly bunk with you! Lol! Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Nanb

I'm in. Sounds like fun. It has been awhile since I've been to Disneyworld and looking forward to it. Thanks for the great group rates. I've dreamed of staying at AKL for a long time. This made me finally go for it..


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Pandora Party Menu Items added to original post


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterJohn said:


> *Pandora Party Menu *- (menu items subject to change without prior notice)
> - Chocolate Hazelnut Spread Stuffed Chocolate Bundt Cake
> - Crisped Rice Bon Bons
> - Orange Creamsicle Tart
> - Strawberry Shortcake (Gluten Free)
> - *Donut Flambe Stations*
> - Assorted Cookies
> - Fruit Punch, Coffee, Decaffeinated Coffee, and Selection of Hot Teas
> - Cash bar will be available for bottled water, soft drinks, beer, wine and cocktails.



mmm....donuts!


----------



## jimmymc

OKW Lover said:


> mmm....donuts!



It's my second favorite dessert cooked in my favorite way.


----------



## disneysteve

OKW Lover said:


> mmm....donuts!


Easy, Homer. Simpsons Land is in that other park.


----------



## SG131

OKW Lover said:


> mmm....donuts!


Don’t forge the the rice cereal bon bons! It wouldn’t be a Disney dessert party without them!!


----------



## Animal Kingdom Fan100

Was on the fence about a trip in August 2019 but I think this just the nudge I needed!


----------



## disneysteve

Animal Kingdom Fan100 said:


> Was on the fence about a trip in August 2019 but I think this just the nudge I needed!


Great. John pushed you off the fence... in a good way.

And welcome to the boards!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Animal Kingdom Fan100 said:


> Was on the fence about a trip in August 2019 but I think this just the nudge I needed!



Welcome to the boards!  based on your user name I can see why this private event would appeal to you!


----------



## k8Davies

I definitely will be returning home with some extra holiday weight after that buffet;  as everything on the list looks so yummy


----------



## thegales

Just booked our room reservation at Pop Century.  We will be celebrating DW's birthday as well as all the DIS events.


----------



## disneysteve

thegales said:


> We will be celebrating DW's birthday as well as all the DIS events.


My birthday is actually the day of the party. We can all celebrate together.


----------



## troydjames

Just booked Port Orleans, wanted Contemporary and it was already booked up, can't wait!


----------



## Grim Grinning Rob

Lets make this party great, I added a 3rd week to my trip so that i can attend.


----------



## btr2trvl

For those of us who don’t eat sugar (or shouldn’t eat).Could one food item be low carb/sugar free?


----------



## AKL Ranger

Contemporary already Booked? YIKES!


----------



## Carma3

Just joined this wonderful board. Longtime watcher of the podcast.  Planning to going to the event for the first time with my mother and sister.


----------



## shainky84

Can’t wait. Booked DVC at our 11-month window when all this was announced; so awesome to see it all coming together!..... Been following the DIS since my trip 4.5 years ago - when my then boyfriend took me to WDW to celebrate my finishing my grad school. Got married two years after that trip and have visited 5 or 6 times since!!


----------



## disneysteve

Carma3 said:


> Just joined this wonderful board. Longtime watcher of the podcast.  Planning to going to the event for the first time with my mother and sister.


Welcome!


----------



## Carma3

disneysteve said:


> Welcome!


Thank you


----------



## Carma3

Also booked my room as part of DVC at the 11 month marked in anticipation of this event.  I have a question of any DVC members out there who have participated in the past concerning purchasing the park tickets.  According to John's direction "These special tickets only available to those who book a room in the group so you have to call the room reservation number above and they will either book your room stay and then add the tickets or ask you for your resort confirmation number to purchase the tickets." How does this work if one book as a DVC member?


----------



## ewrtomco

I am a long time follower of the podcast also DVC member hoping to go to the event with my Mother and sister


----------



## gberg

Booked Pop for that week!  Now I'm not sure what I'm more excited for, this party/event or going to DLP, for the first time, a month after that! The best part is my boss is letting me!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

disneysteve said:


> My birthday is actually the day of the party. We can all celebrate together.



You should definitely get yourself a birthday hat or crown so everyone can recognize you!!!  


gberg said:


> Booked Pop for that week!  Now I'm not sure what I'm more excited for, this party/event or going to DLP, for the first time, a month after that! The best part is my boss is letting me!



Is that the London/Paris trip?  We're going on that too and would love to meet you!  Well, I would, the DH will me next to me rolling his eyes at me.  He's a shy guy.


----------



## ChimneyJim

Just booked Contemporary this morning. First trip to that resort!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

troydjames said:


> Just booked Port Orleans, wanted Contemporary and it was already booked up, can't wait!



If you really want Contemporary you should check back.  They are supposed to allow us to add rooms on a case-by-case bases as long as they have inventory still available.   I can't imagine every standard room at the Contemporary is sold our dates in 2019 already.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

*UPDATE*:  We have received word that we have sold over half of our group room allotment within a few days of making the announcement.  If you want to take advantage of one of the discounted rooms you will need to act fast!!!!


----------



## Lumiere4ever

On the schedule everyday is "event registration and credential distribution." I'm flying in on Saturday and won't make it in the 10 am to noon window. Will I need anything in order to get into the Pandora party that night or the podcast the next day?


----------



## rteetz

Lumiere4ever said:


> On the schedule everyday is "event registration and credential distribution." I'm flying in on Saturday and won't make it in the 10 am to noon window. Will I need anything in order to get into the Pandora party that night or the podcast the next day?


Yes usually you will have to pick up a credential in order to get into the party.


----------



## Lumiere4ever

rteetz said:


> Yes usually you will have to pick up a credential in order to get into the party.


Do you think there will be an alternative to picking them up if you can't make it in that 2 hour window?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Lumiere4ever said:


> On the schedule everyday is "event registration and credential distribution." I'm flying in on Saturday and won't make it in the 10 am to noon window. Will I need anything in order to get into the Pandora party that night or the podcast the next day?



You MUST have your credentials to enter the Party and/or the podcast taping.

We are going to stop credential distribution at noon on the Saturday of the party.  We WILL NOT be distributing credentials anytime after that time.

I am sorry but we cannot make any acceptations to this.

I don't mean for this to sound harsh but if you can't get your credentials by noon on Saturday you probably shouldn't sign-up for the event as you will not be able to get into the party of the podcast taping.


----------



## rteetz

John answered the question.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

rteetz said:


> If I recall there was a pre-party credential pick up at Epcot for the DIS 20 party. Not sure if there will be one again.



There WILL NOT be a pre-party credential pick up the night of the Pandora Party.

Again - I don't mean for this to sound harsh but if you can't get your credentials by noon on Saturday you probably should NOT sign-up for the event as you will not be able to get into the party of the podcast taping.


----------



## hertamaniac

So if I am interpreting/reading this correctly, you must purchase the party event ticket in order to join/watch the podcast taping the next day.  If so, that leaves me/us out for the podcast. 

Not to sound braggadocios, but I've been to Pandora double digit times this past year as a local and don't necessarily feel the desire to visit for some time.  I also don't think my internal clock will keep me awake past 11 PM anyways.


----------



## Lumiere4ever

WebmasterJohn said:


> There WILL NOT be a pre-party credential pick up the night of the Pandora Party.
> 
> Again - I don't mean for this to sound harsh but if you can't get your credentials by noon on Saturday you probably should NOT sign-up for the event as you will not be able to get into the party of the podcast taping.


Thanks for the clarification.  I just squeezed in another couple days at Disney because of this! Luckily,  they were able to extend my stay on my existing reservation.


----------



## dina444444

hertamaniac said:


> So if I am interpreting/reading this correctly, you must purchase the party event ticket in order to join/watch the podcast taping the next day.  If so, that leaves me/us out for the podcast.
> 
> Not to sound braggadocios, but I've been to Pandora double digit times this past year as a local and don't necessarily feel the desire to visit for some time.  I also don't think my internal clock will keep me awake past 11 PM anyways.


If this is like the 2017 event there were credentials needed for all events but there was special thing added on to your credentials if you had signed up for the party. I'm assuming this will be the same, but hopefully John will clarify.


----------



## SG131

So who's thinking we will be there in time for a Halloween Party!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> So if I am interpreting/reading this correctly, you must purchase the party event ticket in order to join/watch the podcast taping the next day.  If so, that leaves me/us out for the podcast.
> 
> Not to sound braggadocios, but I've been to Pandora double digit times this past year as a local and don't necessarily feel the desire to visit for some time.  I also don't think my internal clock will keep me awake past 11 PM anyways.



I dont' believe you will need the party ticket to attend the taping, but you need to pay the $35 registration fee and pick up your credentials to attend the taping

Basically the $35 registers you for the overall event (which is from the 7th to the 11th) and secures credentials for you - which you need to attend any of the scheduled activities including the taping.  To attend the Pandora event you need, on top of that, the party ticket which is $95 on top of the $35


----------



## WebmasterJohn

hertamaniac said:


> So if I am interpreting/reading this correctly, you must purchase the party event ticket in order to join/watch the podcast taping the next day. If so, that leaves me/us out for the podcast.
> 
> Not to sound braggadocios, but I've been to Pandora double digit times this past year as a local and don't necessarily feel the desire to visit for some time. I also don't think my internal clock will keep me awake past 11 PM anyways.



You need to sign up for the event (08/07 - 08/11/19 which is $35) to attend all events those days including the podcast recording on 08/11/2019.

If you want to attend the party on 08/10/2019 at Pandora you have to be signed up for the event ($35) AND THEN sign up for the party ($95) in addition to the event.

You DO NOT have to sign up for the party to attend the podcast taping on Sunday - your event credentials will get you into the podcast taping.

If you decide not to sign up for the party then you will make someone very happy as space at the party will be limited.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Sign ups are going live today at 12 noon Eastern Time - about 15 minutes from the time I am posting this update......


----------



## k8Davies

OMG I was just going to ask.... so excited


----------



## WebmasterJohn

One of the perks of subscribing to this thread - you know registration it's live NOW!!!!


----------



## k8Davies

I am registered well I hope I am as I had to put a UK address in the fields so I hope it make sense.

Thank @WebmasterJohn for keeping us so well informed.

Now I don’t think I can wait until August; but so appreciative of the advances notice which means I get to come and enjoy it with you all. 

Right as now it 5pm on a Friday I need an after work drink to celebrate


----------



## sbenemerito

Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## dkrauss

WebmasterJohn said:


> *UPDATE*:  We have received word that we have sold over half of our group room allotment within a few days of making the announcement.  If you want to take advantage of one of the discounted rooms you will need to act fast!!!!


Wow!  

Doug


----------



## LoveOlaf

Signed up for event, so excited to attend our first dis event!


----------



## beachwarmer

I just finished booking my room and found that registration was open. Yah!  Looking forward to another great party planned by John.  (The private Illuminations and Jody Benson concert will be hard to beat)

When booking the room I was told that there was no charge for parking with the Dreams Group rate which is amazing.

Thanks again John and everyone at Dreams and the DIS.


----------



## dkrauss

All signed up for the event   My wife and I added a day to our original plan so we can attend the podcast!  We'll be staying at POP so to all those POP Diser's we've gotta make this a party!!!

Doug


----------



## Carma3

Just signed up for the event for my mother, sister (ewrtomco) and myself.  Can't wait for the event.  Its sounds like it will be a blast.


----------



## dina444444

All signed up. Very excited.


----------



## dkrauss

......and now we're signed up for the Pandora Party too!

Doug


----------



## ChimneyJim

WebmasterJohn said:


> If you really want Contemporary you should check back.  They are supposed to allow us to add rooms on a case-by-case bases as long as they have inventory still available.   I can't imagine every standard room at the Contemporary is sold our dates in 2019 already.


We were on hold for awhile this morning but got it.


----------



## gberg

Is that the London/Paris trip?  We're going on that too and would love to meet you!  Well, I would, the DH will me next to me rolling his eyes at me.  He's a shy guy.[/QUOTE]
@MaryKatesMom I assume you mean the ABD trip?  I'd love to but unfortunately not.  It's just a week at DLP plus another week at London and Brussels on my own.


----------



## Braddy007

Signed up and ready !!!!!! I also got the Contemporary but was put on hold while they checked availability.  I thought i got the room based on charm but now that I see John's post about available inventory....  
Nah, I am going with my charm


----------



## jcb

WebmasterJohn said:


> If you really want Contemporary you should check back.  They are supposed to allow us to add rooms on a case-by-case bases as long as they have inventory still available.   I can't imagine every standard room at the Contemporary is sold our dates in 2019 already.



I called at 12:16 pm today (10/26) and was able to book 4 nights at the Contemporary.  The CM did have to check with his supervisor before letting me book it.


----------



## ChimneyJim

Pandora booked. Something told me not to wait.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So we are all booked for the event and Pandora!

Very excited - beyond just for the event itself but will be for us:
- First ever parents only trip - no kids!
- First time in 5 years we are staying onsite (other than for 2 quick days I did a solo trip for the DIS 20th event)
- First time doing a split stay!
- First time staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge

Looking forward to (even unofficial) meet up with friends I've made on the boards and also reunion with people we met on the DIS Italy Viking Cruise earlier this year!


----------



## shainky84

Carma3 said:


> Also booked my room as part of DVC at the 11 month marked in anticipation of this event.  I have a question of any DVC members out there who have participated in the past concerning purchasing the park tickets.  According to John's direction "These special tickets only available to those who book a room in the group so you have to call the room reservation number above and they will either book your room stay and then add the tickets or ask you for your resort confirmation number to purchase the tickets." How does this work if one book as a DVC member?



I read this as a special rate for them park tickets. Since the Pandora event is only a special ticketed event, everyone pays the $95 through Dreams....or did I read that incorrectly?


----------



## dina444444

shainky84 said:


> I read this as a special rate for them park tickets. Since the Pandora event is only a special ticketed event, everyone pays the $95 through Dreams....or did I read that incorrectly?


The event gets paid to dreams. There are convention theme park tickets available though for the group rates.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

shainky84 said:


> I read this as a special rate for them park tickets. Since the Pandora event is only a special ticketed event, everyone pays the $95 through Dreams....or did I read that incorrectly?



correct - the "special tickets" refer to tickets to the WDW parks, not the party ticket - which is $95 for everyone ... and to be eligible for those tickets you have to book the rooms on property


----------



## shainky84

Registration form sent. Waiting for confirmation and Pandora sign up.


----------



## adenton2000

All signed up - so excited


----------



## ohanaway

Sent info. and payment in for the event and booked our rooms this past Wednesday (doing a split stay at FQ and AKL). Super excited! Watching my email like a hawk for the Pandora sign-up now.

Just FYI, when I booked the latter half of our stay at AKL (checking out on Tue. 8/13), I was told that the rate did not extend past 8/11 (the last day of the event)... I replied that unless I misunderstood something, I thought the rate extended 6 days before and after the event dates. She was very nice and put me on hold while she called the AKL to see if they had inventory and would honor the rate through 8/13. Which they did. WooHOO!! So just FYI in case you experience the same “disconnect” in information. Feels strange to say it but August can’t come soon enough!!


----------



## CinderEmma94

I am going through the signup form and am running into a slight issue.  I will have a two month old at the time of the event, and he/she will be in a baby carrier the whole time (I can't leave baby with dad during the event due to the length of time and feeding and all of that, except for the podcast taping - obviously baby wouldn't go to that).  The youngest age on the form is 1, do I not need to register for said baby?  What about the pandora party?  I just want to make sure before I finish the signup process.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

CinderEmma94 said:


> I am going through the signup form and am running into a slight issue. I will have a two month old at the time of the event, and he/she will be in a baby carrier the whole time (I can't leave baby with dad during the event due to the length of time and feeding and all of that, except for the podcast taping - obviously baby wouldn't go to that). The youngest age on the form is 1, do I not need to register for said baby? What about the pandora party? I just want to make sure before I finish the signup process.



Put the baby is an 1.

I know it doesn't seem fair to pay full price for an infant but Disney is going to count his/her head and charge us the per person price.  Sorry.


----------



## CinderEmma94

WebmasterJohn said:


> Put the baby is an 1.
> 
> I know it doesn't seem fair to pay full price for an infant but Disney is going to count his/her head and charge us the per person price.  Sorry.



No worries!  I just wanted to make sure I was including everyone correctly.  Thank you!


----------



## ohanaway

ohanaway said:


> Sent info. and payment in for the event and booked our rooms this past Wednesday (doing a split stay at FQ and AKL). Super excited! Watching my email like a hawk for the Pandora sign-up now.
> 
> Just FYI, when I booked the latter half of our stay at AKL (checking out on Tue. 8/13), I was told that the rate did not extend past 8/11 (the last day of the event)... I replied that unless I misunderstood something, I thought the rate extended 6 days before and after the event dates. She was very nice and put me on hold while she called the AKL to see if they had inventory and would honor the rate through 8/13. Which they did. WooHOO!! So just FYI in case you experience the same “disconnect” in information. Feels strange to say it but August can’t come soon enough!!


----------



## ohanaway

Going to be a derp and reply to my own comment  After re-reading the room booking info. (for at least the 4th time), it clearly says “subject to availability” with regards to booking 6 days before or after the event dates (and room blocks). It was just odd because it was the same agent at the same time and she didn’t say/do the same thing when booking the first part of our stay checking in on 8/3 (4 days PRIOR to the event start)  All good though


----------



## disneysteve

dina444444 said:


> All signed up. Very excited.


Yay! Looking forward to seeing you!

We signed up for the event. Just waiting for confirmation and being able to register for the party.


----------



## ohanaway

TheMaxRebo said:


> So we are all booked for the event and Pandora!
> 
> Very excited - beyond just for the event itself but will be for us:
> - First ever parents only trip - no kids!
> - First time in 5 years we are staying onsite (other than for 2 quick days I did a solo trip for the DIS 20th event)
> - First time doing a split stay!
> - First time staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> Looking forward to (even unofficial) meet up with friends I've made on the boards and also reunion with people we met on the DIS Italy Viking Cruise earlier this year!


Many of the same things apply to me and my Honey. We’re west coast so Disneyland has always been our park. This will be only my 2nd trip ever to WDW and his first! My first trip was for the Dis’ 20th anniversary at EPCOT and it was a very brief solo trip I was able to tag onto a last minute family wedding trip. This will be my first split stay, first time at AKL, first time ever for my Honey, and first time actually having a long enough trip that I can really take it all in and experience what I want to  My first trip was so short and rushed, but experiencing EPCOT w/ fellow DISers, seeing JODI BENSON, and meeting some of the team was priceless. I have no doubt this experience will be as well. I love that we have this community! OMG I’m feeling so sappy and excited right now


----------



## Eric Harrington

Any general guidance as to what's going on between 10a-5p Wed/Thur/Fri?

We're really only wanting to join the live podcast Sunday, and of course the Pandora party Sat night.  Unsure what else is happening to fill the 10-5 times on the other days.

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## hertamaniac

WebmasterJohn said:


> You need to sign up for the event (08/07 - 08/11/19 which is $35) to attend all events those days including the podcast recording on 08/11/2019.
> 
> If you want to attend the party on 08/10/2019 at Pandora you have to be signed up for the event ($35) AND THEN sign up for the party ($95) in addition to the event.
> 
> You DO NOT have to sign up for the party to attend the podcast taping on Sunday - your event credentials will get you into the podcast taping.



ETA:  It's a mute point as I have registered.  

I was ready to register, but it appears there is clause about a potential of the podcast live not occurring.  If it does not occur, will there be a refund if I preemptively register?  Perhaps a better question might be, do you have a feel of when the commitment for the live podcast may happen?  Thanks!

On a very positive note, I did not realize a portion of the event fees go to GKTW.


----------



## bamacmac

TheMaxRebo said:


> So we are all booked for the event and Pandora!
> 
> Very excited - beyond just for the event itself but will be for us:
> - First ever parents only trip - no kids!
> - First time in 5 years we are staying onsite (other than for 2 quick days I did a solo trip for the DIS 20th event)
> - First time doing a split stay!
> - First time staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> Looking forward to (even unofficial) meet up with friends I've made on the boards and also reunion with people we met on the DIS Italy Viking Cruise earlier this year!


Look forward to seeing y'all!


----------



## disneysteve

Eric Harrington said:


> Any general guidance as to what's going on between 10a-5p Wed/Thur/Fri?


That's when members of the DIS team will host various small events around property. For example, Kathy and Teresa had an ice cream thing at Boardwalk, Corey and Julie did a Drink around the World at Epcot, Craig and Michael did a history tour on Main Street, Ryno and Craig maybe did a vlogging thing in Epcot I think. Stuff like that. There will also likely be some unofficial events that folks from here organize. There was a great scavenger hunt. A bunch of us met up for Rivers of Light and then went into Pandora. Whatever people come up with.


----------



## dina444444

disneysteve said:


> That's when members of the DIS team will host various small events around property. For example, Kathy and Teresa had an ice cream thing at Boardwalk, Corey and Julie did a Drink around the World at Epcot, Craig and Michael did a history tour on Main Street, Ryno and Craig maybe did a vlogging thing in Epcot I think. Stuff like that. There will also likely be some unofficial events that folks from here organize. There was a great scavenger hunt. A bunch of us met up for Rivers of Light and then went into Pandora. Whatever people come up with.


That scavenger hunt was so much fun.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> it appears there is clause about a potential of the podcast live not occurring. If it does not occur, will there be a refund if I preemptively register? Perhaps a better question might be, do you have a feel of when the commitment for the live podcast may happen?


I absolutely can't speak for John or the team but I can't imagine there would be any kind of refund since they aren't charging a separate fee for the podcast recording. That's included in the event registration. The $35 is to attend the entire 5-day event including the podcast recording.

Anything could happen last minute that could cause the recording to get canceled. That happened on the last podcast cruise. There was supposed to be a live show on the last day but it rained and it was supposed to be at the outside theater on the ship. There was nowhere else they could do it so they had to cancel it.


----------



## disneysteve

dina444444 said:


> That scavenger hunt was so much fun.


Except for being approximately 1,000 degrees that day.


----------



## dkrauss

disneysteve said:


> I absolutely can't speak for John or the team but I can't imagine there would be any kind of refund since they aren't charging a separate fee for the podcast recording. That's included in the event registration. The $35 is to attend the entire 5-day event including the podcast recording.
> 
> Anything could happen last minute that could cause the recording to get canceled. That happened on the last podcast cruise. There was supposed to be a live show on the last day but it rained and it was supposed to be at the outside theater on the ship. There was nowhere else they could do it so they had to cancel it.



My wife authorized  an extra day for our vacation to cover the live podcast..........will I be sad if they cancel it  Yes I will...........However, we're getting an extra day at WDW and I see nothing wrong with that 

Doug


----------



## afan

Got my room booked and event registration sent.  Excited that this fit in with my AP to make it my 2nd trip with it.  Also fun to have a trip planned before leaving for my next one on the 1st


----------



## disneysteve

afan said:


> Also fun to have a trip planned before leaving for my next one on the 1st


Same here. I'm actually in the midst of packing as we leave on Monday so having to stop to plan the August trip is weird.


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

Just paid the registration fee.  Still deciding if I'm going to stay offsite or at Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## disneyholic family

sent in our event registration (for my daughter and me).....woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
next stop WDW and the 20 years of Dreams Event!!!!!!

*I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Bring on summer 2019!!!!*


----------



## PrncessA

Just booked my room at POR! So excited to see everyone again!


----------



## DianeW

Hey, John, I sent in my payment for the Pandora event several hours ago, and received the initial email, but I haven't received the confirmation email yet. Did I do something wrong? Should I be worried?


----------



## disneysteve

DianeW said:


> Hey, John, I sent in my payment for the Pandora event several hours ago, and received the initial email, but I haven't received the confirmation email yet. Did I do something wrong? Should I be worried?


I'm hoping they're just swamped. I'm also waiting for the confirmation so I can buy the Pandora party tickets.


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

DianeW said:


> Hey, John, I sent in my payment for the Pandora event several hours ago, and received the initial email, but I haven't received the confirmation email yet. Did I do something wrong? Should I be worried?



"We will now process your credit card and add you to our list of attendies. Within the next few days you will receive a confirmation email from us stating this has been completed."


----------



## NWasikWare

So excited to celebrate this event with all of you! Sisters trip here we come! Room booked and registered


----------



## Enorto1

I sent in the registration and received an email receipt but have not gotten any further emails about the pandora party sign up.


----------



## disneysteve

Vernon Wolfe said:


> "We will now process your credit card and add you to our list of attendies. Within the next few days you will receive a confirmation email from us stating this has been completed."


That’s not what my email said at all.


----------



## ChimneyJim

Here is what I received three hours ago: 


Dear Michael,

Thank you for your joining us during our 20 Years of Dreams Event Pandora Party on August 10th, 2019!

This email is to confirm receipt of your credit card information for payment for this event.  

We will now process your payment and send you a final confirmation email for the party.

This is an automated email, please do not respond as no one will answer.

Thank you,
The 20 Years of Dreams Event Team


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

We went to the grocery store, lunch and we voted.

Be patient. John will get back to you.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## shainky84

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> We went to the grocery store, lunch and we voted.
> 
> Be patient. John will get back to you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin



Happy to wait for my email if the delay is due to someone voting!


----------



## disneysteve

shainky84 said:


> Happy to wait for my email if the delay is due to someone voting!


True that.

I'm so glad we get to vote by mail here in NJ. We mailed our ballots in several weeks ago.


----------



## AKL Ranger

Any other Dis'ers recently returned from WDW or about to leave on a trip to WDW and added this wonderful excuse for an extra trip in August 2019?  I enjoyed a weeklong visit May 28 - June 5.  Then planned a surprise meet up with friends in July. I just returned from a October "Epcot Food & Wine Expo" visit. Split visit to Universal Studios Orlando for Halloween Horror Night. Booked my May 2019 trip and turned around and booked August 2019. I am beginning to think it will be cheaper and make sense to simply move to Orlando. Anyone else dreaming of relocating?  LOL


----------



## disneyholic family

AKL Ranger said:


> Ok any other Dis'er with just returned from WDW or about to leave on a trip to WDW and added this wonderful excuse for an extra trip in August 2019?  I enjoyed a weeklong visit May 28 - June 5.  Then planned a surprise meet up with friends in July. I just returned from a October "Epcot Food & Wine Expo" visit. Split visit to Universal Studios Orlando for Halloween Horror Night. Booked my May 2019 trip and turned around and booked August 2019. I am beginning to think it will be cheaper and make sense to simply move to Orlando. Anyone else dreaming of relocating?  LOL



we'll return home on july 26 from a cruise on the disney magic and 4 days at disneyland paris, then get right back on a plane on august 5th to fly to the USA for the dis party!!  

.


----------



## shainky84

disneysteve said:


> True that.
> 
> I'm so glad we get to vote by mail here in NJ. We mailed our ballots in several weeks ago.


Wish we could do that in NY. Still have to go the polling on Election Day, double park and hope you don't get a ticket. Just like the good 'ol days!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> True that.
> 
> I'm so glad we get to vote by mail here in NJ. We mailed our ballots in several weeks ago.





shainky84 said:


> Wish we could do that in NY. Still have to go the polling on Election Day, double park and hope you don't get a ticket. Just like the good 'ol days!



I am in NY too - so have to go to the polling place, but never had to wait more than a few minutes (and usually that is because my last name starts with 'S' so the largest group of people have to go to that table to get their scantron sheet


----------



## disneysteve

We got our confirmation and party link and I just signed up for that so we're all set!


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

Just signed up for the party as well.  Now for the long wait.


----------



## AKL Ranger

Thank you @WebmasterJohn,
Pete says you are a Genius for the amazing events you put together. Each Dis event is better than the next. 
 Looking forward to seeing you and the Dis extended family.

Dear GILBERT,
Thank you for your joining us during our 20 Years of Dreams Event Pandora Party on August 10th, 2019!
This email is to confirm receipt of your credit card information for payment for this event.  
We will now process your payment and send you a final confirmation email for the party.
This is an automated email, please do not respond as no one will answer.

Thank you,
The 20 Years of Dreams Event Team​
I guess this is how Cinderella felt on the way to the ball. LOL


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I am registered for the Event and the Party! I am really excited to attend my 2nd DIS event and see so many friends from here that I got to know at the last event, as well as, many new ones! 

My Dad will be joining me for this trip, and we will be staying at the Polynesian on DVC points! 

I really can't wait to see the DIS Unplugged Team, and everyone that I see on this website on a daily basis!


----------



## afan

I forgot to.ask when I made the rez earlier.  Can you still use disney gc to pay for the room even though it's through groups?


----------



## ChimneyJim

Group sales rep recommended not buying tickets yet since we’d have to pay in full up front. He stated we could get the price all the way up to a couple days before arrival. 

My question is we actually need to purchase them before 60 days from arrival to have Fastpass capability right?


----------



## dina444444

ChimneyJim said:


> Group sales rep recommended not buying tickets yet since we’d have to pay in full up front. He stated we could get the price all the way up to a couple days before arrival.
> 
> My question is we actually need to purchase them before 60 days from arrival to have Fastpass capability right?


Yes


----------



## ChimneyJim

dina444444 said:


> Yes


Great. Thank you!


----------



## Tiggerette

Just registered and waiting party link email.
I wish there was a data metric for* both* disforum and podcast listener. I hope we have a seating section for frequent chatterati at the live podcast, if there's a live one on Sunday. It would be great fun!


----------



## disneysteve

Tiggerette said:


> I wish there was a data metric for* both* disforum and podcast listener.


Agreed. I thought it was kind of odd that they made that distinction. I'm certainly both. I suspect a great many attendees are as well.


----------



## MrsInsG

I purchased my event and party tickets for myself and my daughter. She listens to the podcasts on her way to school and is going to flip when she gets this gift on her 18th birthday! I'm not sure if I'm more excited for the event or to surprise her with the plans and tickets in a little over a month!!!


----------



## PH7

Registered for the event  I can't wait to get my email for the party sign-up next!


----------



## czechplz

We registered for the party this morning. I am super excited! This will be the ultimate trip for me! It will be a birthday trip at Art of Animation so that we can get the 2 bathrooms. I will be travelling with my 3 best friends so it will definitely be a fun time. One of those friends was made at the Epcot Dis event and this will be our third trip together. Thanks Dis for bringing all of us together!

Is there a Facebook page set up yet or an unofficial meetup board?


----------



## k8Davies

Tiggerette said:


> Just registered and waiting party link email.
> I wish there was a data metric for* both* disforum and podcast listener. I hope we have a seating section for frequent chatterati at the live podcast, if there's a live one on Sunday. It would be great fun!



That would be amazing -   Can’t wait to meet everyone especially the chatterati.

Although considering how lively chat can get, they might consider a section for us, in another part of the building lol


----------



## disneysteve

k8Davies said:


> Although considering how lively chat can get, they might consider a section for us, in another part of the building lol


The chatterati will be having a private gathering at Rafiki’s Planet Watch with unlimited goat petting.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsInsG said:


> I purchased my event and party tickets for myself and my daughter. She listens to the podcasts on her way to school and is going to flip when she gets this gift on her 18th birthday! I'm not sure if I'm more excited for the event or to surprise her with the plans and tickets in a little over a month!!!



What a great idea and a wonderful, and unique, gift!


----------



## AKL Ranger

disneysteve said:


> The chatterati will be having a private gathering at Rafiki’s Planet Watch with unlimited goat petting.



 Ok  @disneysteve  it is too early for me to be Rolling On the floor Laughing Out Loud


----------



## AKL Ranger

Waiting for the "20 Years of Dreams party" *9* *months*, 1 week away feels like we are waiting for the arrival of a baby. 

 

Except there will be fabulous desserts 
  Chocolate


----------



## TheMaxRebo

czechplz said:


> We registered for the party this morning. I am super excited! This will be the ultimate trip for me! It will be a birthday trip at Art of Animation so that we can get the 2 bathrooms. I will be travelling with my 3 best friends so it will definitely be a fun time. One of those friends was made at the Epcot Dis event and this will be our third trip together. Thanks Dis for bringing all of us together!
> 
> Is there a Facebook page set up yet or an unofficial meetup board?




I just started an *UN*Official thread - we can use for planning all the unofficial events and keeping track of who is attending, etc.

We've found in the past this is a great way to meet people - as sometimes the official events are more focused on the team members.  Especially great to meet some people / put faces to board names prior to the party!


Some come join the planning fun!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/un-official-20-years-of-dreams-event-thread.3713642/


----------



## Ravens girl

Just booked my room at POFQ. I’m registered for the event and waiting on party registration info. I tried to book Contemporary but was told it wasn’t available. 
Really looking forward to this event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Just registered and waiting party link email.
> I wish there was a data metric for* both* disforum and podcast listener. I hope we have a seating section for frequent chatterati at the live podcast, if there's a live one on Sunday. It would be great fun!





k8Davies said:


> That would be amazing -   Can’t wait to meet everyone especially the chatterati.
> 
> Although considering how lively chat can get, they might consider a section for us, in another part of the building lol



Be fun if the chatterati all sat together and had like white boards to write our comments on and hold them up..... or open up a YouTube chat room and project it on a screen or something that we use our phones to post comments


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> I absolutely can't speak for John or the team but I can't imagine there would be any kind of refund since they aren't charging a separate fee for the podcast recording. That's included in the event registration. The $35 is to attend the entire 5-day event including the podcast recording.
> 
> Anything could happen last minute that could cause the recording to get canceled. That happened on the last podcast cruise. There was supposed to be a live show on the last day but it rained and it was supposed to be at the outside theater on the ship. There was nowhere else they could do it so they had to cancel it.



Thanks.  I have already registered.


----------



## Beth313

I just wanted to say, I love the work all of you do for us and for GKTW, thank you!  I can’t wait for the party!


----------



## Carma3

Just received my confirmation for the Pandora party.  Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Brooklyn9317

Registered, confirmed for party, and booked at the Contemporary! So excited! The Epcot party was awesome.


----------



## disneyholic family

Brooklyn9317 said:


> Registered, confirmed for party, and booked at the Contemporary! So excited! The Epcot party was awesome.




did you get confirmation of payment or just a confirmation that they'd received your payment information?  not that i'm worried or anything...(much)


----------



## Brooklyn9317

disneyholic family said:


> did you get confirmation of payment or just a confirmation that they'd received your payment information?  not that i'm worried or anything...(much)


Hi! I received my actual confirmation that needs to be printed and taken to the party. Hang in there.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneyholic family said:


> did you get confirmation of payment or just a confirmation that they'd received your payment information?  not that i'm worried or anything...(much)



I got an initial e-mail this AM and then a second about 4 hours later on confirmation that payment went through.


----------



## disneyholic family

Brooklyn9317 said:


> Hi! I received my actual confirmation that needs to be printed and taken to the party. Hang in there.


oh, i didn't get that yet...i booked in the middle of the night my time which was 8 in the evening last night eastern time.
i finally went to bed last night at 3 am and for some unknown reason, checked my email (i rarely do that) and found the party link, so i hopped back out of bed, raced to the basement (where my laptop is) and registered for the party.  So that was about 18 hours ago.  Given the hour, i hope i didn't enter the payment info incorrectly.

so you got it four hours later and for me it's already been 18 hours....hmmmm......


----------



## disneyholic family

hertamaniac said:


> I got an initial e-mail this AM and then a second about 4 hours later on confirmation that payment went through.



i just looked at the initial party email - i got it 19 hours ago, but no payment confirmation email.  That does make me nervous.


----------



## Brooklyn9317

disneyholic family said:


> oh, i didn't get that yet...i booked in the middle of the night my time which was 8 in the evening last night eastern time.
> i finally went to bed last night at 3 am and for some unknown reason, checked my email (i rarely do that) and found the party link, so i hopped back out of bed, raced to the basement (where my laptop is) and registered for the party.  So that was about 18 hours ago.  Given the hour, i hope i didn't enter the payment info incorrectly.
> 
> so you got it four hours later and for me it's already been 18 hours....hmmmm......



I DID enter my card information wrong the first time and John emailed me. I'm sure they are just working through the responses.


----------



## dkrauss

I received a confirmation of registration...…..for the "event", all I've gotten with regards to the "party" is that my ccard info has been received.  I checked my card online and nothing is showing for either of these transactions.  It's my thought that the initial response was so great that things are a bit behind.  Since the event payment went through I'm comfortable that the party payment will also be fine.  If there's any issue I'm sure John or someone from Dreams will reach out 

As they say patience is a virtue. 

*UPDATE 10/28* - Pandora confirmation email received...…..Thanks John    This event is 10 months away and I'm already planning!  Can't wait to see/meet everybody 
Doug


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Since I am the only one processing the event and party payments it will take me some time to get through all of them.

I am backed up but will be working on these all through the weekend.

You will hear from me if there is an issue with your credit card or something else preventing me from processing your registration, otherwise you will receive the automated email from our system when the registration is complete.

Everyone who has received the email to sign-up for the party will have a space at the party if they want it so no need to worry that you might get shut out.

I appreciate your patience while I work through these.


----------



## disneyholic family

WebmasterJohn said:


> Since I am the only one processing the event and party payments it will take me some time to get through all of them.
> 
> I am backed up but will be working on these all through the weekend.
> 
> You will hear from me if there is an issue with your credit card or something else preventing me from processing your registration, otherwise you will receive the automated email from our system when the registration is complete.
> 
> Everyone who has received the email to sign-up for the party will have a space at the party if they want it so no need to worry that you might get shut out.
> 
> I appreciate your patience while I work through these.



thanks John!!


----------



## disneyholic family

by the way, i don't know if anyone has posted this - when i spoke with group bookings today to book our pop century room, i asked her how much parking is.  
She said that since i booked with the group, the parking fee is waived.  

.


----------



## ChimneyJim

disneyholic family said:


> by the way, i don't know if anyone has posted this - when i spoke with group bookings today to book our pop century room, i asked her how much parking is.
> She said that since i booked with the group, the parking fee is waived.
> 
> .


Great information thanks!


----------



## afan

WebmasterJohn said:


> Everyone who has received the email to sign-up for the party will have a space at the party if they want it so no need to worry that you might get shut out.



Thank you for this info!  Getting ready to leave Thurs for WDW and am glad to know if I don't get to it before I can do it when I get home


----------



## WebmasterJohn

afan said:


> Thank you for this info! Getting ready to leave Thurs for WDW and am glad to know if I don't get to it before I can do it when I get home



Sorry - I misspoke (or mistyped) what I meant was if you received the email that you HAVE signed up for the party (i.e. the email that your payment has been received and needs to be processed) then we have a space for you at the party.  I didn't want those who have not received the confirmation email to think they might lose out on the party because of how long it's taking me to process payments and registration.

We cannot hold space for everyone who has signed up for the event for the party as well. 

If you want to sign up for the party please do ASAP as once space is gone we cannot accept any more sign-ups.  Disney has a hard and fast limit for us for the Pandora Party.


----------



## yankeesfan123

If I am attending the Pandora party only, and no other parts of the event due to my brief trip, do I still need to pick up the “credentials” from the contemporary prior to the party?

The confirmation email I received just says to print out the email to AK. 

Thanks.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

yankeesfan123 said:


> If I am attending the Pandora party only, and no other parts of the event due to my brief trip, do I still need to pick up the “credentials” from the contemporary prior to the party?
> 
> The confirmation email I received just says to print out the email to AK.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes - you HAVE to pick up your credentials during the hours stated in the first post.  You MUST have these credentials to enter the party.  This is stated in the first post of this thread AND this is what it says on the first page of the party sign-up form:

*Special credentials will be distributed during our 20th Anniversary Event 08/07 - 08/10/2019. These credentials are your ticket to the party and must be picked up in advance. No credentials will be distributed the night of the party. You MUST have these special credentials to enter the party and since Disney Cast Members will be checking credentials no exceptions can be made. If you cannot pick up your credentials before noon on 08/10/2019 you will not be able to get them and you will not be given access to the party. Please do not sign up for the party if you don't think you can get your credentials before noon on 08/10/2019.*


----------



## disneysteve

nevermind


----------



## yankeesfan123

WebmasterJohn said:


> Yes - you HAVE to pick up your credentials during the hours stated in the first post.  You MUST have these credentials to enter the party.  This is stated in the first post of this thread AND this is what it says on the first page of the party sign-up form:
> 
> *Special credentials will be distributed during our 20th Anniversary Event 08/07 - 08/10/2019. These credentials are your ticket to the party and must be picked up in advance. No credentials will be distributed the night of the party. You MUST have these special credentials to enter the party and since Disney Cast Members will be checking credentials no exceptions can be made. If you cannot pick up your credentials before noon on 08/10/2019 you will not be able to get them and you will not be given access to the party. Please do not sign up for the party if you don't think you can get your credentials before noon on 08/10/2019.*





My bad.


----------



## Ladyfish77

WebmasterJohn said:


> We cannot hold space for everyone who has signed up for the event for the party as well.
> 
> If you want to sign up for the party please do ASAP as once space is gone we cannot accept any more sign-ups. Disney has a hard and fast limit for us for the Pandora Party.


Here's hoping there's still room!  Just booked room and paid for event.  Awaiting magical email to allow me to join the Pandora Party!


----------



## MrsInsG

TheMaxRebo said:


> What a great idea and a wonderful, and unique, gift!



Thanks! I wanted something memorable and I really think this fits the bill!


----------



## rchristiansen

I'm so excited! I just signed up for the event and booked the Contemporary.

We haven't been able to do anything with the Podcast crew since our ABD trip in 2011.

It will be me (Becky), my husband Jeff, and our daughter Stephanie (16)

Also, August 7, 2019 is our 20th Anniversary -

It's gonna be an awesome trip!!!

YAAAAAAY!


----------



## wariokartel

Out of curiosity - John or anyone that has an estimate from prior events - how many spaces are available for the Pandora party in total?


----------



## KingLlama

Will Duffy be there?

I really need to know this before I make any plans.

If he *IS* scheduled to be there, I hope he arrives at 12:01 p.m. and is unable to pick up his credentials.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

KingLlama said:


> Will Duffy be there?
> 
> I really need to know this before I make any plans.
> 
> If he *IS* scheduled to be there, I hope he arrives at 12:01 p.m. and is unable to pick up his credentials.




Duffy may or may not be there - it's Schrödinger's Duffy......


----------



## KingLlama

WebmasterJohn said:


> Duffy may or may not be there - it's Schrödinger's Duffy......



**clutching my quantum superposition**


----------



## Ladyfish77

WebmasterJohn said:


> Schrödinger's Duffy


 

And, I'm signed up for Pandora Pandemonium!


----------



## Mrnickylu

We're signed up for pandora party too, excited but a little nervous since it's our first event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mrnickylu said:


> We're signed up for pandora party too, excited but a little nervous since it's our first event.



I think everyone is a freindly bunch - and the team definitely wants people to talk to them

If you are able to do any of the events/meet-ups beforehand (official or unofficial) I think that helps as you can then recognize some faces at the party and just sort of -pre-meet people


----------



## kmecca96

Hi everyone! I'm such a fan of the show and have finally decided to join the boards for this specific post. I graduate from college in May and thought going down for this party would be a nice present to myself being that the Dis had such an impact on my college career. Whether it be binge watching the vlogs or a quick study break, it always took me away from the extreme stress of college and brought some Disney magic into my life when I needed it the most. My biggest fear is that I don't really fit the demographic, as I would most likely be coming alone. I would love to meet the team and other Dis-ers, but not sure I would fit in and it would be a bit awkward for me. Thoughts??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kmecca96 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm such a fan of the show and have finally decided to join the boards for this specific post. I graduate from college in May and thought going down for this party would be a nice present to myself being that the Dis had such an impact on my college career. Whether it be binge watching the vlogs or a quick study break, it always took me away from the extreme stress of college and brought some Disney magic into my life when I needed it the most. My biggest fear is that I don't really fit the demographic, as I would most likely be coming alone. I would love to meet the team and other Dis-ers, but not sure I would fit in and it would be a bit awkward for me. Thoughts??



Definitely be open to it - there are people all over the spectrum as far as ages and group size, etc

If you check out the *un*official thread we are keeping track - including a listing of those coming solo Incase you would want to meet up with other solo travelers

Definitely try to make it to some of the earlier meet ups (official or unofficial) as they will mostly be smaller groups where you can meet some people and then, at least, has some familiar faces to see at the party ... and you know you will have at least one thing in common with everyone if you are struggling to make conversation


----------



## ohanaway

kmecca96 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm such a fan of the show and have finally decided to join the boards for this specific post. I graduate from college in May and thought going down for this party would be a nice present to myself being that the Dis had such an impact on my college career. Whether it be binge watching the vlogs or a quick study break, it always took me away from the extreme stress of college and brought some Disney magic into my life when I needed it the most. My biggest fear is that I don't really fit the demographic, as I would most likely be coming alone. I would love to meet the team and other Dis-ers, but not sure I would fit in and it would be a bit awkward for me. Thoughts??


IS there a demographic?  I say do it! My first Dis event was the 20th anniversary event at EPCOT last year AND it was my first trip to WDW as I’m in AZ and had only ever gone to DL growing up. I went to that event at the last minute, I went solo, and I had an absolute blast!! It was my first solo trip (other than for business) and it was so liberating. I’ve since done other solo vacations and there’s a lot to be said for doing them  I’m an odd combination of introverted and extroverted (depending on the situation), but I found it very easy to talk to the team and other DISers. I think it would be a perfect way to celebrate your graduation!


----------



## SG131

kmecca96 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm such a fan of the show and have finally decided to join the boards for this specific post. I graduate from college in May and thought going down for this party would be a nice present to myself being that the Dis had such an impact on my college career. Whether it be binge watching the vlogs or a quick study break, it always took me away from the extreme stress of college and brought some Disney magic into my life when I needed it the most. My biggest fear is that I don't really fit the demographic, as I would most likely be coming alone. I would love to meet the team and other Dis-ers, but not sure I would fit in and it would be a bit awkward for me. Thoughts??


Don’t worry about it! I’m going solo and there’s a handful of us already on the unofficial board solo. I’ve never been to a meet before but based on the people who’ve already posted here and on the other page it really is a wide variety of people so as long as you get involved with some of the meet ups you should meet plenty of great people!


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

kmecca96 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm such a fan of the show and have finally decided to join the boards for this specific post. I graduate from college in May and thought going down for this party would be a nice present to myself being that the Dis had such an impact on my college career. Whether it be binge watching the vlogs or a quick study break, it always took me away from the extreme stress of college and brought some Disney magic into my life when I needed it the most. My biggest fear is that I don't really fit the demographic, as I would most likely be coming alone. I would love to meet the team and other Dis-ers, but not sure I would fit in and it would be a bit awkward for me. Thoughts??



As others have said, it seems to me like the age of people who are coming is all over the place, from teens to grandparents. Since we all share a common love (or obsession...according to friends and co workers) of Disney and The DIS I think it’ll be pretty easy to connect.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

kmecca96 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm such a fan of the show and have finally decided to join the boards for this specific post. I graduate from college in May and thought going down for this party would be a nice present to myself being that the Dis had such an impact on my college career. Whether it be binge watching the vlogs or a quick study break, it always took me away from the extreme stress of college and brought some Disney magic into my life when I needed it the most. My biggest fear is that I don't really fit the demographic, as I would most likely be coming alone. I would love to meet the team and other Dis-ers, but not sure I would fit in and it would be a bit awkward for me. Thoughts??


As someone who just graduated from college a couple years ago and attended my first DIS event last year, I can totally see where you are coming from.  I am someone that is very shy meeting new people. I can say that I was able to make friends that I'm sure I will have for a lifetime. I got to know so many people from this website. I have met many of the people that I met on several trips to the parks since. That is because we realized we had trips that overlapped or I got to know people that are local to the different domestic parks. I can also say that the people I met and I hang out with are a variety of ages. Not just my own. Last years event even gave me the courage to go out and meet fellow DISers from my local community and we now get together on a regular basis.

The demographic might be scary to think about, but we all love Disney, and we will all enjoy talking about what I assume is our "favorite company." I would hope that you would join us at some of the events since that is where I got to know so many of the people that I now call friends.

I hope that you will join us, and I can't wait to meet you if you decide to come! Also, an early congratulations on graduating!


----------



## Ron from Michigan

My wife and I will be attending the party and the others events going on that week. Since we are DVC owners I already have our room booked.


----------



## disneyholic family

kmecca96 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm such a fan of the show and have finally decided to join the boards for this specific post. I graduate from college in May and thought going down for this party would be a nice present to myself being that the Dis had such an impact on my college career. Whether it be binge watching the vlogs or a quick study break, it always took me away from the extreme stress of college and brought some Disney magic into my life when I needed it the most. My biggest fear is that I don't really fit the demographic, as I would most likely be coming alone. I would love to meet the team and other Dis-ers, but not sure I would fit in and it would be a bit awkward for me. Thoughts??



welcome!  come on over to the unofficial post to see some of the unofficial events people are thinking of participating in...
as for age?  i honestly think there is no age difference when it comes to our love of all things disney...

here's the link to the unofficial thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/un-official-20-years-of-dreams-event-thread.3713642/

.


----------



## dina444444

kmecca96 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm such a fan of the show and have finally decided to join the boards for this specific post. I graduate from college in May and thought going down for this party would be a nice present to myself being that the Dis had such an impact on my college career. Whether it be binge watching the vlogs or a quick study break, it always took me away from the extreme stress of college and brought some Disney magic into my life when I needed it the most. My biggest fear is that I don't really fit the demographic, as I would most likely be coming alone. I would love to meet the team and other Dis-ers, but not sure I would fit in and it would be a bit awkward for me. Thoughts??


You should come. I travel solo to all of the dis events since I started going with DAP in 2015. We are generally a very friendly bunch. 

And as @disneyholic family said above come join us on the unofficial thread as we are starting to plan our own meetups during the event week.


----------



## disneysteve

kmecca96 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm such a fan of the show and have finally decided to join the boards for this specific post. I graduate from college in May and thought going down for this party would be a nice present to myself being that the Dis had such an impact on my college career. Whether it be binge watching the vlogs or a quick study break, it always took me away from the extreme stress of college and brought some Disney magic into my life when I needed it the most. My biggest fear is that I don't really fit the demographic, as I would most likely be coming alone. I would love to meet the team and other Dis-ers, but not sure I would fit in and it would be a bit awkward for me. Thoughts??


Congrats on your upcoming graduation. You should definitely come. Forget the whole demographic thing. The attendees span the spectrum from kids and teens to retirees. We're planning on our daughter coming as long as her summer work schedule allows. She graduated college this past May and turned 23 last month so close to you age-wise. I know a number of people in their 20s and 30s who come to these things routinely. And then there's those of us who are a little more removed from that age group but stick us in Disney World and we still act like we're 20-something .


----------



## Braddy007

kmecca96 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm such a fan of the show and have finally decided to join the boards for this specific post. I graduate from college in May and thought going down for this party would be a nice present to myself being that the Dis had such an impact on my college career. Whether it be binge watching the vlogs or a quick study break, it always took me away from the extreme stress of college and brought some Disney magic into my life when I needed it the most. My biggest fear is that I don't really fit the demographic, as I would most likely be coming alone. I would love to meet the team and other Dis-ers, but not sure I would fit in and it would be a bit awkward for me. Thoughts??



I can honestly say I rarely post on here and totally looking forward to it.  I have followed the Dis for over 7 years and only been a member on the boards for a couple. The few people I have met or know from here or amazing.  I am sure after the meet I will be more active on here.


----------



## Aerin75

disneysteve said:


> And then there's those of us who are a little more removed from that age group but stick us in Disney World and we still act like we're 20-something


I love how you phrased this!


----------



## JLoinDisney

Hey I have a question! I paid my fee and I received my confirmation email. Do I have to immediately have to pay for the party or can I wait? Or is it pretty much a you need to do this right this second kind of a thing? 
Sorry I’m not entirely sure! This is our first Dis event we are attending! Thanks guys! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## disneysteve

JLoinDisney said:


> Hey I have a question! I paid my fee and I received my confirmation email. Do I have to immediately have to pay for the party or can I wait? Or is it pretty much a you need to do this right this second kind of a thing?
> Sorry I’m not entirely sure! This is our first Dis event we are attending! Thanks guys! Happy Halloween!!!


The Pandora party has limited availability. If you wait there is a chance it could sell out.


----------



## dina444444

JLoinDisney said:


> Hey I have a question! I paid my fee and I received my confirmation email. Do I have to immediately have to pay for the party or can I wait? Or is it pretty much a you need to do this right this second kind of a thing?
> Sorry I’m not entirely sure! This is our first Dis event we are attending! Thanks guys! Happy Halloween!!!


Personally I would sign up for the party sooner rather then later because there is a chance it will sell out.


----------



## Sylver

Aerin75 said:


> I love how you phrased this!


I agree!  Loved the phrasing. I am new to the group and fall into this category. I’ll be traveling solo also and am really looking forward to the entire event!


----------



## Gehrig1B

deleted post


----------



## CrazyDisMom5

So excited about this party!  I’ve been listening for years and finally joined the boards. Just booked our rooms and signed up for the event.


----------



## Aerin75

Sylver said:


> I agree!  Loved the phrasing. I am new to the group and fall into this category. I’ll be traveling solo also and am really looking forward to the entire event!





CrazyDisMom5 said:


> So excited about this party!  I’ve been listening for years and finally joined the boards. Just booked our rooms and signed up for the event.


Welcome to you both!


----------



## Winnie_Ille_Pu

I have been a listener for several years and I am so excited to finally be going to a DIS event and to join the boards!!!


----------



## stitchaholic

ohhhhhhh I wanna come, it would likely be my first solo trip, do I???? Better make up my mind quickly!


----------



## AdamEfimoff

Will Star Wars land be approx open?


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

AdamEfimoff said:


> Will Star Wars land be approx open?



Sadly, no. The WDW one is opening towards the end of 2019, not the summer. I’m hoping the Mickey and Minnie ride at DHS will be open by then.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

Mickeymouseisking said:


> Sadly, no. The WDW one is opening towards the end of 2019, not the summer. I’m hoping the Mickey and Minnie ride at DHS will be open by then.


I will wait for the 21st !!!


----------



## disneyholic family

so can we have a "who's at the event from the farthest away" contest?
Assuming no one comes from Australia or Asia, we're shoo-ins to win...  
and the prize? hmmmm......be part of the live podcast? 
and if someone does come from the end of the world (or an even farther away end of the world than us), it would be fun to see them on the podcast!!

.


----------



## Aerin75

Winnie_Ille_Pu said:


> I have been a listener for several years and I am so excited to finally be going to a DIS event and to join the boards!!!


Welcome to the boards!!


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> so can we have a "who's at the event from the farthest away" contest?
> Assuming no one comes from Australia or Asia, we're shoo-ins to win...
> and the prize? hmmmm......be part of the live podcast?
> and if someone does come from the end of the world (or an even farther away end of the world than us), it would be fun to see them on the podcast!!




I’m heading over from merry old England so pretty far; but I think there are definitely people coming from further afield, especially as this time we got so much notice.


----------



## JLoinDisney

I am super excited! I’m really pumped for this event! I cannot wait to meet you guys!


----------



## AdamEfimoff

disneyholic family said:


> so can we have a "who's at the event from the farthest away" contest?
> Assuming no one comes from Australia or Asia, we're shoo-ins to win...
> and the prize? hmmmm......be part of the live podcast?
> and if someone does come from the end of the world (or an even farther away end of the world than us), it would be fun to see them on the podcast!!
> 
> .


I am Australian


----------



## k8Davies

AdamEfimoff said:


> I am Australian



OMG you’re travelling all from Oz for the event... that’s amazing!! ​


----------



## AdamEfimoff

k8Davies said:


> OMG you’re travelling all from Oz for the event... that’s amazing!! ​


Have no plans yet. But am heading to USA though


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

AdamEfimoff said:


> Have no plans yet. But am heading to USA though



If you come you’ll win our made up contest


----------



## disneyholic family

AdamEfimoff said:


> Have no plans yet. But am heading to USA though



oh you HAVE to come to the event!!!! even if it does mean our losing "our made up contest"....  

.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> I’m heading over from merry old England so pretty far; but I think there are definitely people coming from further afield, especially as this time we got so much notice.



yes, it's great we got a lot of notice and even better that the dates work for us this time!!! woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

.


----------



## andsnyder

WebmasterJohn said:


> If you decide not to sign up for the party then you will make someone very happy as space at the party will be limited.



Does this mean there are fewer "party" spots than "event" spots?  In other words, could everyone who registers for the event also attend the party? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## rteetz

andsnyder said:


> Does this mean there are fewer "party" spots than "event" spots?  In other words, could everyone who registers for the event also attend the party? Hope that makes sense.


That means more people could sign up for the event than the party. The party has a limited amount of spots due to Disney having a set limit on it. The event can hold more as people could go to other meet ups during that week and/or the podcast taping.


----------



## thiabelle

Super excited to be attending my first event ever!  My DD will be heading to college a few days later (still don't know where yet!) and I thought this would be a super fun way to finish up our summer.  Can't wait!


----------



## MaryP124

Booked. My first solo trip!! Can't wait


----------



## Mdn428

Looking forward to going 2018 in December and then the summer of 2019.


----------



## wiihoo888

So...as soon as I heard the dates for this event, I got super excited. I’ve been trying to figure out what to do for my 50th birthday for a while. When I heard that this was planned during my birthday, I felt like this was a Disney dream meant to be. I am currently in Disney right now, and think I have talked to husband into booking this trip with me. Waiting until we get back home this weekend to check out all of the dates for travelling, but am really hoping to make this happen. I really can’t think of a better way to turn 50 than to do it in not only in Disney, but in the company of those who love it as much as I do. So excited and am hoping to book this soon!!


----------



## disneysteve

wiihoo888 said:


> I’ve been trying to figure out what to do for my 50th birthday for a while. When I heard that this was planned during my birthday, I felt like this was a Disney dream meant to be. I am currently in Disney right now, and think I have talked to husband into booking this trip with me. Waiting until we get back home this weekend to check out all of the dates for travelling, but am really hoping to make this happen. I really can’t think of a better way to turn 50 than to do it in not only in Disney, but in the company of those who love it as much as I do. So excited and am hoping to book this soon!!


I'm at Disney World now too. And the Pandora party is on my 55th birthday so we can celebrate together.


----------



## wiihoo888

disneysteve said:


> My birthday is actually the day of the party. We can all celebrate together.


Mine’s


disneysteve said:


> I'm at Disney World now too. And the Pandora party is on my 55th birthday so we can celebrate together.


Awesome! Sounds like a plan. My 50th is on the 7th, but I’m pretty sure I can make the celebration last the whole trip Hope your current stay is going as well as mine! The changeover from Halloween to Christmas is always a personal fave. Love this time of year!


----------



## disneysteve

wiihoo888 said:


> My 50th is on the 7th, but I’m pretty sure I can make the celebration last the whole trip Hope your current stay is going as well as mine! The changeover from Halloween to Christmas is always a personal fave. Love this time of year!


Nothing wrong with celebrating all week.

Our trip has been great though the heat is sucking the life out of us. We had a few really nice days last week before the heat and humidity returned. We had been hoping for less summer-like weather. Oh well. I'd still rather be here than home at work.


----------



## wiihoo888

disneysteve said:


> Nothing wrong with celebrating all week.
> 
> Our trip has been great though the heat is sucking the life out of us. We had a few really nice days last week before the heat and humidity returned. We had been hoping for less summer-like weather. Oh well. I'd still rather be here than home at work.


Ugggh...completely get it. Was down here last week with my parents, and we had amazing weather. Had my husband and the kids down this week for the fire and brimstone of early November. Us poor unfortunate souls...lol!


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

Sorry if this question has been asked 239487 times, but how long was it for most people to receive the email to sign up for the Pandora party after receiving the 2 email confirmations for the event? Or is it already full?


----------



## JLoinDisney

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked 239487 times, but how long was it for most people to receive the email to sign up for the Pandora party after receiving the 2 email confirmations for the event? Or is it already full?


i got mine pretty quickly after. maybe an hour or two? so i put in my reservation payment and then got the first email with the code or whatever they call it and then i put in my payment for the event a few hours later. as of the last dis podcast show if i can remember correctly i think they said it was filled 50 percent? if i am wrong please someone correct me!


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

JLoinDisney said:


> i got mine pretty quickly after. maybe an hour or two? so i put in my reservation payment and then got the first email with the code or whatever they call it and then i put in my payment for the event a few hours later. as of the last dis podcast show if i can remember correctly i think they said it was filled 50 percent? if i am wrong please someone correct me!



Thanks so much for the reply!  Must be full then (I'm assuming) because I got the first two emails 3 days ago but didn't get a 3rd email with the Pandora Party sign up info. Womp womp.

Edit: got the 3rd email today  Must not have gone through before (checked spam/trash, wasn't there). Thanks for all the replies!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Thanks so much for the reply!  Must be full then (I'm assuming) because I got the first two emails 3 days ago but didn't get a 3rd email with the Pandora Party sign up info. Womp womp.



I would check your spam or reach out or something as on the podcast this week John said they were like 50% full and that he expected it to fill by the end of the year so I can’t imagine it totally filled in like the next day


----------



## MrsInsG

Hi All-

As you may have read, I purchased the party tickets and am attending the event as a surprise for my daughter's 18th birthday (she's a huge Disunplugged fan). Her birthday is in a few weeks and we are presenting her with the trip then. Here's where you come in... I purchased a Dis tee shirt for her that I am giving to her gift-wrapped; my question is, do any of you have thoughts on how I can/should present the event? I know she's heard of it as she has mentioned it. I thought about putting some sort of message under the shirt but am not sure. Any creative ideas? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

DisneyKoolaid said:


> Thanks so much for the reply!  Must be full then (I'm assuming) because I got the first two emails 3 days ago but didn't get a 3rd email with the Pandora Party sign up info. Womp womp.



We are not full yet.  At about 75% but still have space.

I see the email to sign up for the party was sent a few minutes after the payment for the event was processed.

I just resent that email.

Please check your spam/junk folders in case they are going there.


----------



## OKW Lover

We are booked!   Its still a long way away but its nice to have plans in place!


----------



## disneysteve

OKW Lover said:


> We are booked! Its still a long way away but its nice to have plans in place!


Especially since you have so far to travel


----------



## disprincess2213

We are booked! I am beyond excited!  It would be amazing to meet the members of the podcast!


----------



## OKW Lover

disneysteve said:


> Especially since you have so far to travel


Yes its is grueling.  

But I am planning on bringing our 16 YO grandson Connor and his mom from Houston.  Hoping Connor recovers movement from his spinal injury by then.


----------



## disneysteve

OKW Lover said:


> Hoping Connor recovers movement from his spinal injury by then.


Wishing him all the best.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsInsG said:


> Hi All-
> 
> As you may have read, I purchased the party tickets and am attending the event as a surprise for my daughter's 18th birthday (she's a huge Disunplugged fan). Her birthday is in a few weeks and we are presenting her with the trip then. Here's where you come in... I purchased a Dis tee shirt for her that I am giving to her gift-wrapped; my question is, do any of you have thoughts on how I can/should present the event? I know she's heard of it as she has mentioned it. I thought about putting some sort of message under the shirt but am not sure. Any creative ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



“Stay out of the dam lakes and celebrate your birthday with DIS friends at a private party at Pandora!”


----------



## wnwardii

MrsInsG said:


> I thought about putting some sort of message under the shirt but am not sure. Any creative ideas?



How about modifying Tom Bell's signoff from the legacy Disneyland Disunplugged podcast "Disney is more magical when it is shared at a private DIS party at Pandora".


----------



## pSTANchio

Just booked at the Pop! Thanks for everything! First time posting but long time listener from CA.


----------



## dkrauss

pSTANchio said:


> Just booked at the Pop! Thanks for everything! First time posting but long time listener from CA.


Cya at POP.....really looking forward to seeing the refurbed rooms.  Looks like a bunch of folks staying here...…..need to all get together for a drink at the pool bar 

Doug


----------



## disneyholic family

OKW Lover said:


> Yes its is grueling.
> 
> But I am planning on bringing our 16 YO grandson Connor and his mom from Houston.  Hoping Connor recovers movement from his spinal injury by then.



wishing your grandson a complete recovery from his injury.  That must be devastating!

I'm really looking forward to finally meeting you and Val in person and not just on facebook and here on the dis!!!  
.


----------



## pSTANchio

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just an FYI - since I am interested in staying there and being near the gondolas I asked in POP thread and they indicated requesting 60’s Lakeview would get you really close and are standard rooms - so that is what we are targeting



Is this something you do on the day of check-in or can you ask to put it in itinerary notes?


----------



## pSTANchio

ohanaway said:


> Many of the same things apply to me and my Honey. We’re west coast so Disneyland has always been our park. This will be only my 2nd trip ever to WDW and his first! My first trip was for the Dis’ 20th anniversary at EPCOT and it was a very brief solo trip I was able to tag onto a last minute family wedding trip. This will be my first split stay, first time at AKL, first time ever for my Honey, and first time actually having a long enough trip that I can really take it all in and experience what I want to  My first trip was so short and rushed, but experiencing EPCOT w/ fellow DISers, seeing JODI BENSON, and meeting some of the team was priceless. I have no doubt this experience will be as well. I love that we have this community! OMG I’m feeling so sappy and excited right now



This will be our 2nd trip to WDW as well! We're also west coast folks and DLR passholders


----------



## pSTANchio

Planning question for the event: Are the 10a-5p events like a traditional conference where we are sitting in seminars in the convention center (don't buy park tickets) or should we get park tickets for those days to get involved with what event coordinators are doing in the parks?


----------



## disneysteve

pSTANchio said:


> Planning question for the event: Are the 10a-5p events like a traditional conference where we are sitting in seminars in the convention center (don't buy park tickets) or should we get park tickets for those days to get involved with what event coordinators are doing in the parks?


Definitely not a traditional conference. The events could be anywhere, in a park or not. They might be at a hotel or at Disney Springs or in Epcot or on Main Street or somewhere else.


----------



## DisneyKevin

pSTANchio said:


> Are the 10a-5p events like a traditional conference where we are sitting in seminars in the convention center?



If they are....Im not going.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pSTANchio said:


> Planning question for the event: Are the 10a-5p events like a traditional conference where we are sitting in seminars in the convention center (don't buy park tickets) or should we get park tickets for those days to get involved with what event coordinators are doing in the parks?



They could be in the park - such as the Connecting with Walt meet up on Main St in MK in the past - but many are not (or at least historically)

I would fully expect that you could come and not but anyou park tickets and just do the party and have opportunities to participate in some of the smaller meet ups - but likely not alas I would think some would need a park ticket


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pSTANchio said:


> Is this something you do on the day of check-in or can you ask to put it in itinerary notes?



I am definitely not an “on site expert” but I believe you can indicate this when you do online check in before you arrive or you can fax your request or, I would think, call ahead of time


----------



## disneysteve

DisneyKevin said:


> If they are....Im not going.


LOL!

Although Pete did do one "conference-type" event before. I wasn't able to attend but I think he did a presentation where he talked about his experiences over the years since starting the company. I don't know the details since I wasn't there. I seem to recall it was held at one of the hotels.


----------



## dina444444

disneysteve said:


> LOL!
> 
> Although Pete did do one "conference-type" event before. I wasn't able to attend but I think he did a presentation where he talked about his experiences over the years since starting the company. I don't know the details since I wasn't there. I seem to recall it was held at one of the hotels.


I went to that. I don’t remember a whole lot from it since it was over 2 years ago at this point but he spoke for a bit then it went to Q&A. It lasted about an hour if I remember or correctly.


----------



## disneysteve

dina444444 said:


> I went to that. I don’t remember a whole lot from it


I'm sure Pete would be happy to know he left such a lasting impression.


----------



## disneyholic family

question for those who reserved by calling the group number:
Did you get an email confirmation from them?
i just realized, i never received an email confirming our pop century reservation.
I guess i'll call and see - too bad i don't know where i wrote everything down (apparently chemo brain is real).

.


----------



## wnwardii

disneyholic family said:


> question for those who reserved by calling the group number:
> Did you get an email confirmation from them?
> i just realized, i never received an email confirming our pop century reservation.
> I guess i'll call and see - too bad i don't know where i wrote everything down (apparently chemo brain is real).



The person I spoke with indicated that I would receive an email.  I never did though.  However, about a week or so after I made the reservation, I did receive a letter in the mail with my reservation information.  I ended up receiving two letters since I had called back to correct my error on my departure date.  At this point I can't recall if I had to link my reservation on my MDE account or not.  It may have taken a day or two to show up.  But once it was there, when I called to update my departure date, the correct date was displayed almost immediately.


----------



## wiihoo888

Just booked our reservation! 50th birthday and 20 Years of Dreams celebration is on. Yippee!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> question for those who reserved by calling the group number:
> Did you get an email confirmation from them?
> i just realized, i never received an email confirming our pop century reservation.
> I guess i'll call and see - too bad i don't know where i wrote everything down (apparently chemo brain is real).
> 
> .



We did get e-mail confirmation (actually 2 since we are doing a split stay) and they had the reservation numbers on them that I was able to link to my account in My Disney Experience

Hope everything is going as well as is possible with your treatment!


----------



## SG131

disneyholic family said:


> question for those who reserved by calling the group number:
> Did you get an email confirmation from them?
> i just realized, i never received an email confirming our pop century reservation.
> I guess i'll call and see - too bad i don't know where i wrote everything down (apparently chemo brain is real).
> 
> .


I just double checked and I got an email confirmation the day I booked.


----------



## pSTANchio

TheMaxRebo said:


> They could be in the park - such as the Connecting with Walt meet up on Main St in MK in the past - but many are not (or at least historically)
> 
> I would fully expect that you could come and not but anyou park tickets and just do the party and have opportunities to participate in some of the smaller meet ups - but likely not alas I would think some would need a park ticket



Awesome. Do we know when those plans would be available? If we can hit the parks during those days along with an event, that would count as a park day for us. Right now, we've scheduled a few days after the event to go to the parks, but would also like to save some money if we can knock out two things at once.


----------



## dina444444

pSTANchio said:


> Awesome. Do we know when those plans would be available? If we can hit the parks during those days along with an event, that would count as a park day for us. Right now, we've scheduled a few days after the event to go to the parks, but would also like to save some money if we can knock out two things at once.


For the event in 2016 they announced the smaller events about 3-4 weeks before and it was about the same for 2017. If you join us on the unofficial thread we are also starting to plan group activities there.


----------



## PrncessA

disneyholic family said:


> question for those who reserved by calling the group number:
> Did you get an email confirmation from them?
> i just realized, i never received an email confirming our pop century reservation.
> I guess i'll call and see - too bad i don't know where i wrote everything down (apparently chemo brain is real).
> 
> .



We booked two reservations and got emails for both of them.


----------



## disneyholic family

wnwardii said:


> The person I spoke with indicated that I would receive an email.  I never did though.  However, about a week or so after I made the reservation, I did receive a letter in the mail with my reservation information.  I ended up receiving two letters since I had called back to correct my error on my departure date.  At this point I can't recall if I had to link my reservation on my MDE account or not.  It may have taken a day or two to show up.  But once it was there, when I called to update my departure date, the correct date was displayed almost immediately.



yes, she said i would get an email, but i never did. Nor did i get any real mail.
But thanks for the MDE suggestion.  
the reservation wasn't there when i checked it, but then i dug around on my desk and found the scrap of paper where i'd written the confirmation number (thank god i'm such a pack rat and never throw anything away).
i plugged the number into the MDE and voila, my reservation magically appeared!!
.


----------



## ajv2001

How important is selecting our specific resort?
We are DVC members and booked our resort 11 months out (Old Key West) but may switch hotels at the 7 month mark. Is there a way we can change that, or is it truly not that important? We won't be doing the Pandora party if that makes things easier


----------



## SG131

ajv2001 said:


> How important is selecting our specific resort?
> We are DVC members and booked our resort 11 months out (Old Key West) but may switch hotels at the 7 month mark. Is there a way we can change that, or is it truly not that important? We won't be doing the Pandora party if that makes things easier


I don’t think location will be a big issue, but that’s up to you. If you look at the unofficial disevent thread there’s a listing of everyone who has posted on that thread with where they are staying and people are really spread out everywhere including some offsite. There were a couple Sarasota springs. So if you aren’t able to switch I don’t think it will mean you missing out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ajv2001 said:


> How important is selecting our specific resort?
> We are DVC members and booked our resort 11 months out (Old Key West) but may switch hotels at the 7 month mark. Is there a way we can change that, or is it truly not that important? We won't be doing the Pandora party if that makes things easier



There really isn’t any connection between the resort and participating in the event.  Some people are staying off site and some people are local and just coming in for specific events.

Some resorts might be closer to some specific events - like the registration is in the Contemporary so some convenience in starting there; one of the *Un*Official events being organized is a bucket crawl on the Skyliner, so staying at one of those resorts would be conveniently ent for that specific event  - but it really doesn’t matter much ..... I would just stay where you want


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

ajv2001 said:


> How important is selecting our specific resort?
> We are DVC members and booked our resort 11 months out (Old Key West) but may switch hotels at the 7 month mark. Is there a way we can change that, or is it truly not that important? We won't be doing the Pandora party if that makes things easier



Our DVC home is SSR and we too made a reservation 11 months out. Then the group price for Pop came out and since it’s a really good price and we really like that resort we booked it. Plus, there are a bunch of people from the event staying there so seems like it could be fun being there 

We’re still considering switching over to BLT at the 7 month mark if possible, just to be closer to “event central”. We’ll need to make the calculation of what makes the most sense both money wise and comfort wise. At the end of the day I think you can’t go wrong...you’re in Disney World.


----------



## Capwkidd

I am just trying to figure out when to arrive and when to leave. I think I will book 8/6-8/12.... Cancel “extra” days as needed....
What time frame is everyone planning on going?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> I am just trying to figure out when to arrive and when to leave. I think I will book 8/6-8/12.... Cancel “extra” days as needed....
> What time frame is everyone planning on going?



we are going Tuesday to Tuesday - so the 6th to the 13th.  We are doing a split stay with the last two days being at Animal Kingdom Lodge and will use them as relaxing resort days.  Figure Tuesday to Tuesday often will have the lowest flight costs as well


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> we are going Tuesday to Tuesday - so the 6th to the 13th.  We are doing a split stay with the last two days being at Animal Kingdom Lodge and will use them as relaxing resort days.  Figure Tuesday to Tuesday often will have the lowest flight costs as well



You’re killing me! Lol... I suppose I can do a split stay also... I have only stayed at a few resorts, so many to try!

Anyone else plan to use DVC for this trip?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> You’re killing me! Lol... I suppose I can do a split stay also... I have only stayed at a few resorts, so many to try!
> 
> Anyone else plan to use DVC for this trip?



yeah, we normally stay off site, so staying on site at all is a "treat" for us ... doing POP for the rate for most of the time but also as I am excited for the new Skyliner gondola system.  Outside of a 2 day stay we have never stayed there and we have never at all stayed at AKL so really looking forward to that!


----------



## disneysteve

Capwkidd said:


> What time frame is everyone planning on going?


We will most likely arrive on the 6th and leave on the 17th. We'll be renting an offsite condo/townhouse/house. We just haven't found one yet. We just got back from Disney yesterday so we'll start looking more seriously now.


----------



## disneyholic family

Capwkidd said:


> I am just trying to figure out when to arrive and when to leave. I think I will book 8/6-8/12.... Cancel “extra” days as needed....
> What time frame is everyone planning on going?



Since we come from overseas, i've booked us in for a few more days, though i haven't yet bought our plane tickets, so we're not yet locked into any dates.
I've reserved Sunday August 4th to Tuesday August 13th.
It's just my daughter and me.  If we were 'allowing' our husbands to come along, i would have booked us longer, but given that we're leaving the poor boys home, i felt i couldn't push it any longer than the 9 nights.  Although, as i said, i haven't booked the flights yet, so you never know.  

.


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, we normally stay off site, so staying on site at all is a "treat" for us ... doing POP for the rate for most of the time but also as I am excited for the new Skyliner gondola system.  Outside of a 2 day stay we have never stayed there and we have never at all stayed at AKL so really looking forward to that!



AKL is amazing! I’d be excited about staying there too


----------



## k8Davies

Can’t (well can really, as it sound so much fun) believe that the party is over 80% sold (info from the Tuesday show).

So excited  looks like that week I’ll definitely won’t have a lonely solo trip as probably everywhere I go, on property, I’ll bump into a fellow disser


----------



## ZAKI

WebmasterJohn said:


> *20 Years of Dreams Event 2019*
> (This is where all official information about our DIS/Dreams Unlimited Travel 2019 event will be posted.   Check back regularly for updates.)​
> In 2019 Dreams Unlimited Travel will be celebrating our 20th year of providing Dream Vacations for our clients.  To commemorate this event we are throwing a celebration and you are invited!!  There will be opportunities to meet members of the DIS Unplugged Podcast as well as various events hosted by DIS Unplugged members (TBA) and a party like no other - we will be renting out all of Pandora for an exclusive event with unlimited rides, food, entertainment and more.
> 
> *Event Dates:*  08/07/2019 - 08/11/2019 - Disney's Contemporary Resort - Click her for *Sign-up/Registration Page.  Cost = $35 per person regardless of age.*
> *Pandora Party:*  08/10/2019  11PM - 1AM - Animal Kingdom Theme Park - Pandora - The World of Avatar (No Theme Park Admission required to attend the party).  *Sign-up/registration link will be sent to all event registrants via email.  You must sign-up for the event to attend the party.* *Cost = $95 per person regardless of age in addition to event registration fee.*
> 
> Event and party details are still being finalized and we will post them here as soon as they become available.  There will be a cost to attend both the event itself and the party.  As soon as we know the final price from Disney we will post that here.  Advance reservations for both the event and the party will be required and at the appropriate time, links to the sign-up forms will be posted.
> 
> *RESORT ROOMS*
> *Book the below resorts by calling 407-939-4686* _(Monday – Friday: 8:30 am - 6:00 pm and Saturday-Sunday: 8:30am to 5pm)_. You must also supply the following information:
> *Group Name:*  Dreams Unlimited Group 2019
> *Group Code:*   G0766384
> *UPDATE*:  We have received word that we have sold over half of our group allotment within a few days of making the announcement.  If you want to take advantage of one of the discounted rooms you will need to act fast!!!!
> 
> Dreams Unlimited Travel has contracted for a limited number of Group Space resort rooms for the event.  You can also book different resorts and/or packages through Dreams Unlimited Travel for the event/party dates (contact your Dreams Unlimited Travel agent or visit us HERE).  You ARE NOT required to book rooms through Dreams Unlimited Travel to attend either the event or the party.
> 
> Rooms have been held at each of the below resorts for the nights of 08/06/2019 thru 08/11/2019.  All rooms types are standard rooms for the pricing below.  Upgrades to other room types may be available at the time of booking for an additional cost.  You are NOT required to book all of these nights to get the discounted rate.  Rooms booked at the below rates will NOT be assigned a Dreams Unlimited Travel agent and are NOT eligible for Dreams Unlimited Travel, Inc's planning services.
> 
> *Disney’s All-Star Movies Resort*
> $124.08 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $15.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Pop Century Resort*
> $132.65 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older): = $15.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Port Orleans Resort - French Quarter*
> $200.32 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $25.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Port Orleans Resort - Riverside*
> $200.32 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $25.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge*
> $283.07 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Contemporary Resort*
> $329.46 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*
> $453.75 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> The above Room Rates are subject to applicable sales and resort taxes, currently 12½% at _Disney’s Pop Century _Resort, _Disney’s Port Orleans _Resort - French Quarter, _Disney’s Port Orleans _Resort - Riverside, _Disney’s Animal Kingdom _Lodge, _Disney’s Contemporary _Resort and _Disney’s Grand Floridian _Resort & Spa and 13½% at _Disney’s All-Star Movies _Resort.
> 
> Each individual room reservation must be confirmed and guaranteed with a deposit equal to the full price of the room for one night plus tax. Cancellations are subject to the current Hotel general policy at that time (currently a refund is given if an individual's reservation is canceled at least five days before arrival).
> 
> Attendees will pay their own room, taxes and incidental charges in accordance with applicable Hotel policy in effect at the time of your meeting. Attendees will be subject to Hotel general credit policies for guests at that time.
> 
> Subject to availability, Hotel rooms may be reserved at the above rates for the three days before Tuesday, August 6, 2019 and the three days after Monday, August 12, 2019 for attendees wishing to extend their stays.
> 
> *Disney Dining Plans*
> 
> The Disney Deluxe Dining Plan, Disney Dining Plan and/or Disney Quick-Service Dining Plan can be added to room reservations.  You will need to do this with the Disney representative when you call in to make the reservation/booking.
> 
> QUICK SERVICE DINING PLAN = $52.49 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).  $23.79 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> 
> DISNEY DINING PLAN = $75.49 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).  $27.99 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> 
> DELUXE DINING PLAN = $116.25 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).   $43.49 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> *
> Theme Park Tickets
> *
> While you do not need a theme park ticket for the party on 8/10/2019 theme park tickets can be purchased through the groups department by calling the above number for room reservations.   Please do not share ticket pricing with anyone (they have to call themselves) as this is part of the contract/arrangement we have with the Disney groups department.  *UPDATE*:  I was asked to remove the link for purchasing the group rate tickets.  These special tickets only available to those who book a room in the group so you have to call the room reservation number above and they will either book your room stay and then add the tickets or ask you for your resort confirmation number to purchase the tickets.  Sorry for any confusion.
> 
> *20th Anniversary Event*
> *Dates:*  08/07/2019 - 08/11/2019
> *Location:* Disney's Contemporary Resort (Room TBA)
> 
> *Wednesday - 08/07/019*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 
> *Thursday - 08/08/019*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 
> *Friday - 08/09/019*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 
> *Saturday - 08/10/019*
> 10AM - Noon Event Registration and Credential Distribution (All credentials must be picked up by noon eastern time this day.  There *WILL NOT* be credential distribution at the park prior to the party.  We apologize that we cannot make any exceptions).
> 10AM - Noon Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding.
> Noon -  2PM Silent Auction* Ends.  Pick up items won.
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 11PM - 1AM - Pandora Party (details below)
> 
> *Sunday - 08/11/019*
> *Live Podcast Recording* - Time TBA (most likely late morning).  More details to be announced as we get closer to the event.  You must be registered for the event to attend the live podcast.
> 
> *20th Anniversary Pandora Party*
> *Saturday August 10th 2019 - 11PM - 1AM*
> *Please arrive by 10:30pm (main entrance/turnstiles Animal Kingdom Theme Park)*
> 
> _Tonight you'll experience Avatar - The World of Pandora® like never before and possibly never again! This is a night of masterful storytelling as the attractions of Pandora® come to life. It is an evening of celebration where friends will come together and memories will be made!_
> 
> _In addition to food, friends and special appearances you will enjoy endless rides on the following attractions:_
> 
> *Avatar Flight of Passage*
> *Na'vi River Journey*
> 
> We will also be joined by scientists and guides from the Alpha Centari Expeditions.
> 
> *ALPHA CENTAURI EXPEDITIONS *is the human organization/eco-tour company that facilitates visits on Pandora.
> 
> o THE NATURALIST
> Pete Freeman - A second generation naturalist, Pete began exploring the wonders of nature alongside his grandfather at a very young age. By the time he was 8, he could identify every plant type in the Mo'ara Valley. When he was 10, he conducted small tours focusing on the unique animals found on Pandora. He is now a very enthusiastic expert guide.
> 
> o THE ANTHROPOLOGIST
> Margaret Ruth Morgan - A respected anthropologist in Great Britain, Margaret Ruth has spent the last ten years on Pandora living among the Na'vi, gaining their confidence, and working to learn the intricate details of their sophisticated civilization.
> 
> o THE SCIENTIST
> Christina Kilby - One of the youngest scientists in the Mo'ara Valley, Christina is, nevertheless, one of the most astute. She has tremendous pride in the technological advances that humans have contributed to Pandora to allow visitors to experience the planet in ways they wouldn't normally be able to do.
> 
> o THE EXPAT
> Jerry Scalesi - Jerry owns a souvenir cart in another part of Pandora where he sells small Na'vi art pieces and jewelry. His best-sellers are glow necklaces that he has created from various bioluminescent elements. He loves to share funny stories about visitors' first time encounters with some of the local plants and animals.
> 
> *Pandora Party Menu *- (menu items subject to change without prior notice)
> - Chocolate Hazelnut Spread Stuffed Chocolate Bundt Cake
> - Crisped Rice Bon Bons
> - Orange Creamsicle Tart
> - Strawberry Shortcake (Gluten Free)
> - Donut Flambe Stations
> - Assorted Cookies
> - Fruit Punch, Coffee, Decaffeinated Coffee, and Selection of Hot Teas
> - Cash bar will be available for bottled water, soft drinks, beer, wine and cocktails.
> 
> Dietary restrictions and or allergies can be dealt with at the event by speaking directly to the Disney chef/culinary team working the party.
> 
> *Transportation After Pandora Party*
> 
> Since there will not be any Disney transportation running after the 20 Years of Dreams Event Pandora Party on Saturday August 10th 2019 we will arrange transportation for those who might need it. The party ends at 1AM on Sunday August 11th 2019 and we will have buses leaving from the front entrance of Animal Kingdom to bring guests back to a Walt Disney World Resort Hotel (including the Swan and/or Dolphin) after the party ends. The cost has not yet been determined.  Sign-up/registration link will be sent to all event registrants via email.  If you do not wish to take our transportation after the party you will need to make your own arrangements.
> 
> **Silent Auction to Raise Money for Give Kids the World*
> 
> During our event (08/07 - 08/10/2019) we will be holding a silent auction.  All proceeds go to Give Kids the World.
> 
> *Item Donation*:  LINK COMING SOON.  Anyone can donate items for the auction whether or not you are attending the event.  Items can be mailed to us (address provided in item submission form) and but must be received by 06/30/2019 so that we have time to receive and process the item.  Those attending may bring your items but we can only accept items on 08/07/2019.
> 
> *Item Bidding*:  Bidding on items will be done through the handbid app.  Details on how to get the app and how to find our auction will be posted here closer to the event date.
> 
> *Item Distribution*:  Won items can be picked up at the event after the auction ends (Saturday - 08/10/019.  Noon top 2PM); or items can be mailed to winner.  Winner will be responsible for all shipping costs.


GREAT


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> Can’t (well can really, as it sound so much fun) believe that the party is over 80% sold (info from the Tuesday show).
> 
> So excited  looks like that week I’ll definitely won’t have a lonely solo trip as probably everywhere I go, on property, I’ll bump into a fellow disser




I went solo to the last trip and did make a few plans to meet up with people for events (mostly *Un*Official ones) and it worked out well as by the time the party started I knew a bunch of faces at least and had a small group of people (mostly other solo travelers) to hang out with

Definitely don't think you will be lonely!


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I went solo to the last trip and did make a few plans to meet up with people for events (mostly *Un*Official ones) and it worked out well as by the time the party started I knew a bunch of faces at least and had a small group of people (mostly other solo travelers) to hang out with
> 
> Definitely don't think you will be lonely!



I’ll be (Hans?) Solo as well...

Who is going that went on the Italy trip?


----------



## PrncessA

k8Davies said:


> Can’t (well can really, as it sound so much fun) believe that the party is over 80% sold (info from the Tuesday show).
> 
> So excited  looks like that week I’ll definitely won’t have a lonely solo trip as probably everywhere I go, on property, I’ll bump into a fellow disser



I agree with @TheMaxRebo, I went solo to the last event and I never really felt alone. I had so much fun meeting new people and Diser's in real life!


----------



## Tonyz

Sorry if this has been asked... but will Satuli Canteen be opened during the party?


----------



## Mickeymouseisking

Tonyz said:


> Sorry if this has been asked... but will Satuli Canteen be opened during the party?



I haven’t seen it mentioned, but it seems to me like it won’t be as they have posted a list of the snacks that will be on offer plus a drink bar for pay.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tonyz said:


> Sorry if this has been asked... but will Satuli Canteen be opened during the party?





Mickeymouseisking said:


> I haven’t seen it mentioned, but it seems to me like it won’t be as they have posted a list of the snacks that will be on offer plus a drink bar for pay.



For the EPCOT event last time they had the food stations and cash bar set up inside the Land pavilion, and no other food locations were open - so i suggest this will be the same (though perhaps Saut'li is the location used for this since only really inside spot - unless they set up outside if weather is good)


----------



## wiihoo888

Just extended my stay (Yay!), and got another e-mail asking me to register for Pandora again. Just wanted to be sure that my initial request is still okey fine and I don’t have to register again. Thanks and sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## FLkid

Just did my initial registration this afternoon because I had to save some $$. Hoping there’s still some spots open for the party


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> (though perhaps Saut'li is the location used for this since only really inside spot - unless they set up outside if weather is good)


I hadn't thought about it but you're right. That's the only indoor space unless they do something backstage or use Tiffins.

The Epcot party was supposed to be outside but got moved inside due to the weather (which turned out to be fine). Personally, I liked it much better indoors where there was lighting and air conditioning. I don't think it would have been nearly as nice had it been held outside.


----------



## FLkid

Just got the party booked! We loved the Epcot event and can’t wait to attend another one


----------



## LisaLynn00

Just registered for the event - no party link email yet though... I hope there is still space?


----------



## disneysteve

LisaLynn00 said:


> Just registered for the event - no party link email yet though... I hope there is still space?


John and Kevin are on a Danube ABD cruise so it will probably take a while to hear back from John.


----------



## LisaLynn00

disneysteve said:


> John and Kevin are on a Danube ABD cruise so it will probably take a while to hear back from John.


Thanks! I wasn’t sure if it was an automatic thing - don’t want to miss it


----------



## OKW Lover

disneysteve said:


> John and Kevin are on a Danube ABD cruise so it will probably take a while to hear back from John.





LisaLynn00 said:


> Thanks! I wasn’t sure if it was an automatic thing - don’t want to miss it


Its not an automatic thing.  John is the one that processes each request.  Dreams Unlimited Travel and the DIS are a much smaller operation than a lot of people think they are.  I know that right now they are in-transit to their cruise so I wouldn't expect to hear anything soon.


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> correct - the "special tickets" refer to tickets to the WDW parks, not the party ticket - which is $95 for everyone ... and to be eligible for those tickets you have to book the rooms on property



You don’t have to book rooms to get the party tickets...


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> correct - the "special tickets" refer to tickets to the WDW parks, not the party ticket - which is $95 for everyone ... and to be eligible for those tickets you have to book the rooms on property





Capwkidd said:


> You don’t have to book rooms to get the party tickets...


I just want to clarify this as it's coming across a little confusing.

Tickets to the Pandora party are $95/person. Anybody registered for the overall event is eligible to buy a Pandora party ticket. It doesn't matter where you are staying or how you booked your accommodations. 

If you book a Disney hotel room using the special group rates available for this event (see info on the first post), you are then eligible to buy discounted park tickets. Those park tickets (which have nothing to do with the Pandora party or the DIS event) can only be purchased by people who make their hotel reservations through the group deal. If you book on your own or stay offsite, you can't buy those special park tickets.


----------



## Capwkidd

disneysteve said:


> Same here. I'm actually in the midst of packing as we leave on Monday so having to stop to plan the August trip is weird.



I’m about to go to WDW myself! Of course, have to hit DLR first before I go to the other side of the country!


----------



## Capwkidd

AKL Ranger said:


> Any other Dis'ers recently returned from WDW or about to leave on a trip to WDW and added this wonderful excuse for an extra trip in August 2019?  I enjoyed a weeklong visit May 28 - June 5.  Then planned a surprise meet up with friends in July. I just returned from a October "Epcot Food & Wine Expo" visit. Split visit to Universal Studios Orlando for Halloween Horror Night. Booked my May 2019 trip and turned around and booked August 2019. I am beginning to think it will be cheaper and make sense to simply move to Orlando. Anyone else dreaming of relocating?  LOL



I live in CA, so I have no plans to move anywhere! And I am about to go to WDW, and just booked for this party!


----------



## Capwkidd

disneyholic family said:


> we'll return home on july 26 from a cruise on the disney magic and 4 days at disneyland paris, then get right back on a plane on august 5th to fly to the USA for the dis party!!
> 
> .



Wow! You live up to you name! Lol!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> You don’t have to book rooms to get the party tickets...



Not the party ticket but the specially priced WDW park tickets which is what I thowas Guy was being discussed


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Be fun if the chatterati all sat together and had like white boards to write our comments on and hold them up..... or open up a YouTube chat room and project it on a screen or something that we use our phones to post comments



I like this idea... John, can we make this happen?


----------



## Capwkidd

WebmasterJohn said:


> Duffy may or may not be there - it's Schrödinger's Duffy......



Lol


----------



## dkrauss

It took 5 years but I got to "1000" likes on DIS Boards!!!  I love this board! 

Doug


----------



## nkereina

So sorry if this has already been covered, but as far as transportation after the party, do people think Uber/Lyft is a viable option that time of night?


----------



## dina444444

nkereina said:


> So sorry if this has already been covered, but as far as transportation after the party, do people think Uber/Lyft is a viable option that time of night?


It should be, but the Dis will be offering bus transportation at a cost back to any Disney resort hotel and the swan/dolphin. For the Epcot party i think it was $10/person so I would imagine pricing would be similar this town around.


----------



## Capwkidd

kmecca96 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm such a fan of the show and have finally decided to join the boards for this specific post. I graduate from college in May and thought going down for this party would be a nice present to myself being that the Dis had such an impact on my college career. Whether it be binge watching the vlogs or a quick study break, it always took me away from the extreme stress of college and brought some Disney magic into my life when I needed it the most. My biggest fear is that I don't really fit the demographic, as I would most likely be coming alone. I would love to meet the team and other Dis-ers, but not sure I would fit in and it would be a bit awkward for me. Thoughts??



I am sure plenty of us would love to hang out with you! Don’t be shy !


----------



## EeyoreAlwaysInMyHeart

Does anyone have an inkling as to how many guests might be at the Pandora Party?  My son's birthday is on August 11th, so this would be a wonderful add-on for our trip, but my husband isn't convinced it will be worth the added expense if it will be super crowded.  Any thoughts?


----------



## rteetz

EeyoreAlwaysInMyHeart said:


> Does anyone have an inkling as to how many guests might be at the Pandora Party?  My son's birthday is on August 11th, so this would be a wonderful add-on for our trip, but my husband isn't convinced it will be worth the added expense if it will be super crowded.  Any thoughts?


Disney has a cap. It will not be super crowded like a park day, it never is for private events. The Epcot Party was around 1000 people I believe and we had Soarin, Test Track, Figment, and the Seas to choose from. All were walk ons.


----------



## disneysteve

EeyoreAlwaysInMyHeart said:


> Does anyone have an inkling as to how many guests might be at the Pandora Party?  My son's birthday is on August 11th, so this would be a wonderful add-on for our trip, but my husband isn't convinced it will be worth the added expense if it will be super crowded.  Any thoughts?


They haven't said but past DIS events have been in the 1,000 person neighborhood I believe. To put that in perspective, the hourly rider capacity of FOP is somewhere in the 1,200-1,400 neighborhood and NRJ is also around 1,000/hour. Plus there will be people enjoying the snacks and drinks, chatting with the team, meeting each other, etc. So 1,000 people is a very small crowd.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneysteve said:


> They haven't said but past DIS events have been in the 1,000 person neighborhood I believe. To put that in perspective, the hourly rider capacity of FOP is somewhere in the 1,200-1,400 neighborhood and NRJ is also around 1,000/hour. Plus there will be people enjoying the snacks and drinks, chatting with the team, meeting each other, etc. So 1,000 people is a very small crowd.



and there are at least two of us who can't ride FOP, so we'll be on NRJ and mostly chatting with everyone (something we both REALLY like to do as is obvious from how much we post on the boards LOL...)
so that's at least 2 people not taking up FOP time... 

.


----------



## jcb

rteetz said:


> Disney has a cap. It will not be super crowded like a park day, it never is for private events. The Epcot Party was around 1000 people I believe and we had Soarin, Test Track, Figment, and the Seas to choose from. All were walk ons.


‭

Not just “walk ons.”     Several times we didn’t walk off after the attraction ended.  Soaring and TT weren’t too much of a strain but my right arm was borderline unusable the day after Dreams booked TSM for the evening.


----------



## OKW Lover

jcb said:


> but my right arm was borderline unusable the day after Dreams booked TSM for the evening.


I was considering a suit against Dreams for treatment for my tennis elbow.


----------



## poohj80

Finally bit the bullet and registered gut had to guess at who my +1 will be.  Hoping the Party isn't sold out yet!

UPDATE:  My party registration was processed so there is still space available.  I was afraid after the marathon podcast today, it would be full so glad I got in!


----------



## KatherineV

Does the Registration fee of $35 only apply to the  pandora party and the podcast taping? Or would this also apply to the other events hosted by the team (TBA)?


----------



## jcb

First, the $35 per person fee is for registration.
The Pandora Party on 08/10/2019 11PM - 1AM - Animal Kingdom Theme Park costs $95 per person regardless of age *in addition to event registration fee.
*
I can't say whether the $35 is the only fee for events.  In past events, there were additional fees / donations requested to participate in some events.  In the past, Dreams has not charged any additional fee to attend the podcast taping.  Transportation to resorts after the Pandora party is typically a separate charge.


----------



## KatherineV

jcb said:


> First, the $35 per person fee is for registration.
> The Pandora Party on 08/10/2019 11PM - 1AM - Animal Kingdom Theme Park costs $95 per person regardless of age *in addition to event registration fee.
> *
> I can't say whether the $35 is the only fee for events.  In past events, there were additional fees / donations requested to participate in some events.  In the past, Dreams has not charged any additional fee to attend the podcast taping.  Transportation to resorts after the Pandora party is typically a separate charge.


Thank you, my son is too little to attend the Party (past his bedtime!), but was hoping to go to another event that week with the team.


----------



## Dee McGee

I was wondering if there is still a ticket available for the Pandora party. There is no word of being sold out yet, but it could have sold out over the weekend.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Dee McGee said:


> I was wondering if there is still a ticket available for the Pandora party. There is no word of being sold out yet, but it could have sold out over the weekend.



There are still spots but you should act fast...…….


----------



## LoveOlaf

Have our party ticket and just put down deposit to stay at Port Orleans Riverside- long time listener but will be our first DIS event attending. Very excited!


----------



## PamNC

Hi there, 

I have registered for the event, but I haven't paid for the party ($$ are tight at this time). Will it be too late if I wait a little while before paying for the party? Sorry to ask this - it's embarrassing but I've had so many extra expenses lately you wouldn't believe .....


----------



## disneysteve

PamNC said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have registered for the event, but I haven't paid for the party ($$ are tight at this time). Will it be too late if I wait a little while before paying for the party? Sorry to ask this - it's embarrassing but I've had so many extra expenses lately you wouldn't believe .....


As John said above, there are still spots left but it sounds like they’re going fast. At some point the party will sell out.


----------



## cmarsh31

WebmasterJohn said:


> There are still spots but you should act fast...…….



I won't know until at least the 18th if we can go.  here's to hoping...


----------



## Vernon Wolfe

Deleted


----------



## PamNC

I can't buy it for a few more weeks - hoping with ya


----------



## roylanc

We can't wait to meet the dis team.
We have had our e-mail confirmation for the party.
Next year when we are at the Party we will be celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary & we could not have chosen a better time to be there.

The wife is super excited, we have been fans of the DIS for over 10 years & rarely miss the weekly show.


----------



## FoodieFriend

cmarsh31 said:


> I won't know until at least the 18th if we can go.  here's to hoping...



SAME HERE! Crossing fingers event tickets will be available. we'll be staying at BWV using our DVC if my sister is able to take leave at this time.


----------



## pSTANchio

roylanc said:


> We can't wait to meet the dis team.
> We have had our e-mail confirmation for the party.
> Next year when we are at the Party we will be celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary & we could not have chosen a better time to be there.
> 
> The wife is super excited, we have been fans of the DIS for over 10 years & rarely miss the weekly show.


We're bundling my birthday and 3rd wedding anniversary!


----------



## hertamaniac

WebmasterJohn said:


> If you decide not to sign up for the party then you will make someone very happy as space at the party will be limited.



Got your e-mail yesterday and responded.  I/we will not be attending the party so please offer my spot for someone else.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

hertamaniac said:


> Got your e-mail yesterday and responded. I/we will not be attending the party so please offer my spot for someone else.



Thanks for letting me know.  I'm sure you have made some folks happy who might not have been able to attend because we are almost sold out.


----------



## PamNC

buying my tickets on 1/4 (tapped out from Christmas) - hoping one ticket is still available!!!!!


----------



## cmarsh31

We made it! DH & I had a great time at the 20th party last year. Can't wait to do this as a family!


----------



## ewrtomco

This is my first event if anyone can answer a question for me and that is How does one sign up for each days events is done by day or can you register for multiple events in one day? also I have booked my flight to Orlando today


----------



## ewrtomco

PamNC said:


> buying my tickets on 1/4 (tapped out from Christmas) - hoping one ticket is still available!!!!!


I bought my tickets to Orlano Today


----------



## dina444444

ewrtomco said:


> This is my first event if anyone can answer a question for me and that is How does one sign up for each days events is done by day or can you register for multiple events in one day? also I have booked my flight to Orlando today


It’s varied. For the 2017 event the only things that had registration sign up were the Epcot party and the pirates 5 screening. In 2016 all of the events had additional registration.


----------



## ewrtomco

dina444444 said:


> It’s varied. For the 2017 event the only things that had registration sign up were the Epcot party and the pirates 5 screening. In 2016 all of the events had additional registration.


Thank you so much for answering my question. I am looking forward to meeting you and everyone else attending this event.


----------



## disneysteve

dina444444 said:


> In 2016 all of the events had additional registration.


Yep. Closer to the dates, you can expect John and the team to announce the daily events and how to sign up for them. If it is similar to last time, which it likely will be, they will keep the events small so each thing might only accommodate 20-30 people. When the first round of things booked up in a flash last time, they added a bunch of other events. Hopefully, this time they'll have plenty to choose from right off the bat now that they have seen how popular and in demand they were.


----------



## ewrtomco

disneysteve said:


> Yep. Closer to the dates, you can expect John and the team to announce the daily events and how to sign up for them. If it is similar to last time, which it likely will be, they will keep the events small so each thing might only accommodate 20-30 people. When the first round of things booked up in a flash last time, they added a bunch of other events. Hopefully, this time they'll have plenty to choose from right off the bat now that they have seen how popular and in demand they were.


Thank you for answering my question looking forward to meeting all at the event


----------



## Dee McGee

Is there room for one more at the party?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Dee McGee said:


> Is there room for one more at the party?



Yes - but you need to act fast.


----------



## ChimneyJim

Not sure if rooms get put back into the pool but we had booked Contemporary and just switched to Coronado with dining. So possibly a room is available.


----------



## Candris79

I want to go!!!!!


----------



## PamNC

John, Hi there - I signed up for the event and I'm ready to pay for the party. I am having trouble finding my email to do so. Can you help me???


----------



## WebmasterJohn

PamNC said:


> John, Hi there - I signed up for the event and I'm ready to pay for the party. I am having trouble finding my email to do so. Can you help me???



I just resent it (yahoo account).


----------



## PamNC

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just resent it (yahoo account).


thank you so much!!!


----------



## dkrauss

Hey folks just released our room at POP Century...…...plans for the room changed...…….but we'll still be there 

Doug


----------



## Kristywdwfan

disneysteve said:


> Yep. Closer to the dates, you can expect John and the team to announce the daily events and how to sign up for them. If it is similar to last time, which it likely will be, they will keep the events small so each thing might only accommodate 20-30 people. When the first round of things booked up in a flash last time, they added a bunch of other events. Hopefully, this time they'll have plenty to choose from right off the bat now that they have seen how popular and in demand they were.



If we are not going to the Party or the Podcast but are hoping to do some of the smaller meet ups do we still pay the $35 registration fee?


----------



## Dee McGee

Kristywdwfan said:


> If we are not going to the Party or the Podcast but are hoping to do some of the smaller meet ups do we still pay the $35 registration fee?



You are registering for the entire event. It was more than worth it for me to hang out with the DianTram. Can't wait to see them in August!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Kristywdwfan said:


> If we are not going to the Party or the Podcast but are hoping to do some of the smaller meet ups do we still pay the $35 registration fee?



yes you do - as that fee also covers making of the credentials and stuff like that - which you get and would need for the smaller events


----------



## Grim Grinning Rob

John Help!!! i filled out and paid to register but i haven't received an email, like no emails.


----------



## Dee McGee

Grim Grinning Rob said:


> John Help!!! i filled out and paid to register but i haven't received an email, like no emails.



I have also not received my email yet, but they did mention on Tuesday's podcast to please be patient with them while they are processing requests.


----------



## Grim Grinning Rob

Dee McGee said:


> I have also not received my email yet, but they did mention on Tuesday's podcast to please be patient with them while they are processing requests.


i heard that to , but my friend did it at the same time last night and she received like 2 or 3 emails. I didn't even get one that said i paid, but the charge went thru i hope i didn't type my email wrong like an idiot.


----------



## Dee McGee

Grim Grinning Rob said:


> i heard that to , but my friend did it at the same time last night and she received like 2 or 3 emails. I didn't even get one that said i paid, but the charge went thru i hope i didn't type my email wrong like an idiot.



We should probably check back with them tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

Grim Grinning Rob said:


> i heard that to , but my friend did it at the same time last night and she received like 2 or 3 emails. I didn't even get one that said i paid, but the charge went thru i hope i didn't type my email wrong like an idiot.


Check your spam in case it went there.


----------



## Grim Grinning Rob

I checked , nothing. I find it odd that i would have type my email wrong, but anything is posable


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Grim Grinning Rob said:


> I checked , nothing. I find it odd that i would have type my email wrong, but anything is posable


If you have a safe sender list, you can add DAP@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com. That’s where the confirmation emails came from. It took several hours to receive my confirmation email and link to register for the pandora party.


----------



## Grim Grinning Rob

I'm just hoping i can't into these event. I booked a 3rd week to my vacation for them


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Grim Grinning Rob said:


> I'm just hoping i can't into these event. I booked a 3rd week to my vacation for them



The email was sent to you about the party - please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com so I can verify we have the correct email address for you.


----------



## troy63

I am registered for the event. I am bringing my son and will be staying at POFQ. The cast member I spoke to was able to squeak in a few extra days under the special Dis pricing.


----------



## andeesings

Question!! I'm a podcast listener, love it so much! This event just HAPPENS to coincide with a cruise we're taking on the Fantasy (but we leave the night of the party, so disappointing!!!), but I'm not quite sure about something: You have to pay to register just to attend the other unannounced events, yes? That's the $35 registration fee? So it's like a conference?


----------



## disneysteve

andeesings said:


> You have to pay to register just to attend the other unannounced events, yes? That's the $35 registration fee? So it's like a conference?


Yes, the $35 is to register for the overall event, the meet and greets, the small group events, attendance at the live podcast recording, etc. It also covers the cost of the DIS producing the whole thing.


----------



## HighFlyin2DIS

I’m also planning on attending and have paid for the registration but did not receive the invitation to pay for the pandora event. Will it come via email?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

HighFlyin2DIS said:


> I’m also planning on attending and have paid for the registration but did not receive the invitation to pay for the pandora event. Will it come via email?



It was sent.  I have a feeling yours is due to a bad email address being entered.  Please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com so I can see your correct email address,


----------



## Dee McGee

Webmaster John,
I have emailed you at your Dreams Unlimited Travel email requesting email confirmation of my registration as I did not receive an email yet. Can't wait to see you, Kevin, Pete and the rest if the team. Thanks!


----------



## ReelRedHead

We will be there from Aug 2-15 so want to sign up! Is there still room (for 4) at the Pandora party?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

ReelRedHead said:


> We will be there from Aug 2-15 so want to sign up! Is there still room (for 4) at the Pandora party?



Yes - but I can't guarantee how much longer we will have space so ACT NOW!!!

I anticipate the party will be full by the end of the weekend.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Dee McGee said:


> Webmaster John,
> I have emailed you at your Dreams Unlimited Travel email requesting email confirmation of my registration as I did not receive an email yet. Can't wait to see you, Kevin, Pete and the rest if the team. Thanks!



I don't see your email - can you send me a direct message here on the boards with your correct email address?


----------



## Dee McGee

WebmasterJohn said:


> I don't see your email - can you send me a direct message here on the boards with your correct email address?



Posted a direct message. Did you receive it?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Dee McGee said:


> Posted a direct message. Did you receive it?



No - but I started a conversation with you - click on inbox at the top of the forums.


----------



## ReelRedHead

WebmasterJohn said:


> Yes - but I can't guarantee how much longer we will have space so ACT NOW!!!
> 
> I anticipate the party will be full by the end of the weekend.


Great, just registered!! Can't wait for the email.


----------



## Kathleen Glasgow

I just wanted to know. My sister can no longer go to the event and party. Can I transfer the ticket to someone else? Or can I only just give up the spots, and be out the extra money? I'm fine with either or. My sister had been applying for a job in Orlando and didn't get it, but I thought I'd give the party ticket to my host for the week.


----------



## PamNC

PamNC said:


> thank you so much!!!


John - what email address would it have come from?  I hope it's not too late for Pandora party tickets.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

PamNC said:


> John - what email address would it have come from? I hope it's not too late for Pandora party tickets.



DAP@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com - you should have two emails - one that confirms your event registration and one with details on how to sign up for the party.

I just sent it again.  I think your email address is correct as it's not coming back as undeliverable.


----------



## PamNC

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just resent it (yahoo account).


Found it - never mind. Thanks


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Kathleen Glasgow said:


> Can I transfer the ticket to someone else?



Event and party registrations are non-refundable and non-transferable.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

PamNC said:


> Found it - never mind. Thanks



Check your email for a new message from me.


----------



## dkrauss

It seems the event is full...………the page on the Dreams site states it's all booked.

Doug


----------



## gcoolie

dkrauss said:


> It seems the event is full...………the page on the Dreams site states it's all booked.
> 
> Doug


I'm scared! I just registered and paid today for the event and party. I have the emails that I paid, but not the final email they say will come after I paid for the party.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

dkrauss said:


> It seems the event is full...………the page on the Dreams site states it's all booked.
> 
> Doug



The event is not quite full.  The registration form is back open.


----------



## Keith Hare

Very helpful


----------



## I Found Nemo

Help!

I just signed up for the event, paid, got confirmation email, received party registration email, paid for it, got payment info received email, but not party payment confirmation email. I don’t want to miss out on the party!


----------



## I Found Nemo

Help!

I just signed up for the event, paid, got confirmation email, received party registration email, paid for it, got confirmation


----------



## Keith Hare

WebmasterJohn said:


> The event is not quite full.  The registration form is back open.


Thanks.


----------



## Jana Grace

Hi Everyone! I am new to the Disboards, but I have been a faithful follower of the website and podcast for many years. My friend and I will be at the party and we are so excited!! This is our first Dis Event and we just love Pandora. I am looking forward to reading through the entire thread and joining in.


----------



## jjeanms

I was wondering if anyone knows if the event is full. I would like to register, just found out I could take the time off from work. This may be a stupid question, but if I can still register, where do you do this?  Thanks for help


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jjeanms said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if the event is full. I would like to register, just found out I could take the time off from work. This may be a stupid question, but if I can still register, where do you do this?  Thanks for help



The last word from @WebmasterJohn is that the event was not quite full (but I suspect it is rather close by now).  The link to register is in the first post of this threat right below the event logo.  But so you have it, here it is: https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/Dreams_20anniversary-signup.cfm


----------



## disneyholic family

just wanted to say that we're even more excited about the event!!! 
i finally bought our flight tickets so there's no turning back now!! (what's that from?  yes, i admit it, we're one of those families who speaks in disneyworld ride quotes   ) 

anyway, almost time to make our ADRs, so it must mean the event is just around the corner.....woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjeanms

Thanks TheMax for the help!!


----------



## CDN-DisneyDad

I just booked my family of four. We're so excited to attend, it's our first event. The Pandora party event will be awesome!


----------



## Carma3

CDN-DisneyDad said:


> I just booked my family of four. We're so excited to attend, it's our first event. The Pandora party event will be awesome!


That's Great.  This is also my first event with my mother and sister.  We are also very excited to attend


----------



## Teresa Andreani

Doing a happy dance!!! I 'm so glad we watched the podcast last night and found out there still was space available! Two of our kids and one son's girlfriend are castmembers so we're all excited now to fly down and take them to this even!! CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## DisneyMom79

Soooo question- my 3 year old is going to be signed up for the event with us so she can participate in other activities- BUT we are using a babysitter for the night of the party so we won’t need a ticket for it bc she won’t be there- am I able to register all 3 of us but onLy purchase 2 party tickets?


----------



## disneysteve

DisneyMom79 said:


> Soooo question- my 3 year old is going to be signed up for the event with us so she can participate in other activities- BUT we are using a babysitter for the night of the party so we won’t need a ticket for it bc she won’t be there- am I able to register all 3 of us but onLy purchase 2 party tickets?


Sure. Not everyone coming to the event is coming to the party.


----------



## DisneyMom79

disneysteve said:


> Sure. Not everyone coming to the event is coming to the party.


I registered but it automatically signs you up for all people in your party and charges you for the original registered number - I emailed to see if I can buy 1 less ticket otherwise will have an extra I guess where someone else could have attended


----------



## disneysteve

DisneyMom79 said:


> I registered but it automatically signs you up for all people in your party and charges you for the original registered number - I emailed to see if I can buy 1 less ticket otherwise will have an extra I guess where someone else could have attended


@WebmasterJohn


----------



## WebmasterJohn

*We are now SOLD OUT of spaces at our Pandora Party.  You can still sign up for the event but please understand that you will not be able to sign up for the party.   We cannot make an exception to this and we are not taking waitlist requests for the party.*


----------



## Tiggerette

Hi DIS team,
First, thank you very much for your work, time and effort to throw this weekend party/meet. Having done a few conventions, I know there is a metric ton of work behind the scenes that folks never see. Thank You!

I wanted to ask two questions to help me plan, and stay in alignment with your preferences and any guidance you may have been given from _The Mouse_.

1) Since the Pandora Party is a private booking, *are we allowed to costume or cosplay in accordance with the usual rules at a Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?* (No masks, no long dresses/trains, etc) I'm excited to dress in theme for Pandora, and I want to make sure I understand the guidance before I start playing with creative ideas.

2) Some of us are working on un-official meet-ups, one of which is a Pre-Pandora-meet-up at AKV Victoria Falls. Since we don't know what the turn out will be, would you like for us to coordinate with you on any event held on Disney property that may have a large turn out? I wouldn't want to cause any issue by having a large group with credentials identifying us as DISers turn up "unexpectedly," when it might have been best to pre-coordinate or give a "heads-up." There may also be some specific guidance that you might like for us to pass along when planning. I thought it best to check in advance, rather than assume.

Thank You again. I'm looking forward to a great time!


----------



## DisneyMom79

WebmasterJohn said:


> *We are now SOLD OUT of spaces at our Pandora Party.  You can still sign up for the event but please understand that you will not be able to sign up for the party.   We cannot make an exception to this and we are not taking waitlist requests for the party.*


So following by  the procedure on your page caused me to lose out! Wonderful- i had emailed like specified bc when I registered I registered for a child that wouldn’t be attending the party but the party link automatically charges for entire party- and it said not to cash out for the 3 but email with party size..... I should have paid for 3 but just used the 2. Good to know for future events


----------



## WebmasterJohn

DisneyMom79 said:


> So following by the procedure on your page caused me to lose out! Wonderful- i had emailed like specified bc when I registered I registered for a child that wouldn’t be attending the party but the party link automatically charges for entire party- and it said not to cash out for the 3 but email with party size..... I should have paid for 3 but just used the 2. Good to know for future events



I don't believe this is a fair assessment of the events that occurred.  You and I have already corresponded in email and I think I came up with a fair solution.


----------



## bartleyosu

I am so excited!  Thanks for planning this Dis and Dreams Unlimited Team!


----------



## DisneyMom79

WebmasterJohn said:


> I don't believe this is a fair assessment of the events that occurred.  You and I have already corresponded in email and I think I came up with a fair solution.


You were more than fair John- what I’m saying is I should have just payed the extra $100 last night at 9pm when I got my link instead of going through the email process and missing out- it would have been worth extra $ and being able to attend the event


----------



## YesterDark

I'm coming down with my family and I'd like to attend some of the other events that may pop up. My kids are too young to stay up for the Pandora Party so I'm not looking to do that.

Do the other events require sign ups whenever they are scheduled?

(I'm assuming I do, but just checking)


----------



## rteetz

YesterDark said:


> I'm coming down with my family and I'd like to attend some of the other events that may pop up. My kids are too young to stay up for the Pandora Party so I'm not looking to do that.
> 
> Do the other events require sign ups whenever they are scheduled?
> 
> (I'm assuming I do, but just checking)


In order to go to the other scheduled events you still have to sign up for the event overall.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> I'm coming down with my family and I'd like to attend some of the other events that may pop up. My kids are too young to stay up for the Pandora Party so I'm not looking to do that.
> 
> Do the other events require sign ups whenever they are scheduled?
> 
> (I'm assuming I do, but just checking)



To go to the smaller events they will do and the live podcast taping you will have to register everyone for the event overall and then when they announce the smaller events they will have a separate sign up for each of those as they will have limited size as well (or at least in the past they did)


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> To go to the smaller events they will do and the live podcast taping you will have to register everyone for the event overall and then when they announce the smaller events they will have a separate sign up for each of those as they will have limited size as well (or at least in the past they did)


They only did the sign ups in 2016. For the 2017 meet there was only a sign up for things that had a limit (auction for the grand on yacht and the pirates screening).


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> To go to the smaller events they will do and the live podcast taping you will have to register everyone for the event overall and then when they announce the smaller events they will have a separate sign up for each of those as they will have limited size as well (or at least in the past they did)



We'll see how it goes when I get down there. I swear to God that I booked the trip and forgot this event was going down.


----------



## MrsInsG

I am so excited for this event! My daughter and I will be attending the party but my entire family will be going on vacation from the 2-12, and celebrating one last time before our oldest heads off to college. What a great send-off!!!


----------



## iKnowAguy

.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

iKnowAguy said:


> Hello Dreams Team and John. I am curious if you know about any more specifics for the live show on Sunday? I currently have a flight booked that would require me to leave the Contemporary by about 12pm. Do you think the show and etc. will be over by then? I'd hate to miss out on any of it... Any info. would be much appreciated! Thank you for all you are doing for this very exciting event!! @iKnowAguy4 Sean Rogers



We have not locked in the specifics of the Live Show on Sunday but I can tell you that the team has requested that we NOT do it early because the party goes until 1AM the night before; which means many of us probably won't get home until 2AM.

I am fairly confident it will not be before noon on Sunday.


----------



## jcb

WebmasterJohn said:


> We have not locked in the specifics of the Live Show on Sunday but I can tell you that the team has requested that we NOT do it early because the party goes until 1AM the night before; which means many of us probably won't get home until 2AM.
> 
> I am fairly confident it will not be before noon on Sunday.



Thanks, John.  We look forward to a lively podcast....


----------



## dkrauss

WebmasterJohn said:


> We have not locked in the specifics of the Live Show on Sunday but I can tell you that the team has requested that we NOT do it early because the party goes until 1AM the night before; which means many of us probably won't get home until 2AM.
> 
> I am fairly confident it will not be before noon on Sunday.


Thanks John, that's really helpful information.  I imagine we'll all be a bit worn out on Sunday morning.   Hoping the show is in or near the Contemporary...….so we can sneak in another Magic Kingdom day.....plus we have a resi for Storybook Dining @ WL that evening too 

Doug


----------



## ob1thx1138

Hi all I am a long time lurker / listener / watcher. My wife and I are going to be coming down for our first Dis event.


----------



## ob1thx1138

Do we know how many people will be attending the party? It sounds like it is going to be a blast!!!


----------



## ewrtomco

we are looking forward to the live podcast


----------



## Dee McGee

Just double checking when and where we have to pick up our credentials for the Pandora party.


----------



## disneysteve

Dee McGee said:


> Just double checking when and where we have to pick up our credentials for the Pandora party.


John will post all of that info when it is available I’m sure. And registrants will be notified by email too I believe.


----------



## disneyholic family

i don't know if this has been mentioned, but i'd really love to finally go through the actual FOP line...
i've only ever gone through the FP line, so have never see the avatar in the regular line..
any chance we'll be able to go through the regular line during the party?

.


----------



## dkrauss

disneyholic family said:


> i don't know if this has been mentioned, but i'd really love to finally go through the actual FOP line...
> i've only ever gone through the FP line, so have never see the avatar in the regular line..
> any chance we'll be able to go through the regular line during the party?
> 
> .


This is your moment.  We waited about 2 hours way back when to walk thru the stand-by line (will never wait that long again).  It is absolutely something you should do at least one time.  On August 10th......we may be able to do it 3 or 4 times 

Doug


----------



## disneysteve

disneyholic family said:


> i don't know if this has been mentioned, but i'd really love to finally go through the actual FOP line...
> i've only ever gone through the FP line, so have never see the avatar in the regular line..
> any chance we'll be able to go through the regular line during the party?
> 
> .


I thought the same thing. We only did the FP line the one time we were able to do it (the week it opened). Haven’t been able to get an FP since and no way we’re waiting in line.


----------



## disneyholic family

dkrauss said:


> This is your moment.  We waited about 2 hours way back when to walk thru the stand-by line (will never wait that long again).  It is absolutely something you should do at least one time.  On August 10th......we may be able to do it 3 or 4 times
> 
> Doug





disneysteve said:


> I thought the same thing. We only did the FP line the one time we were able to do it (the week it opened). Haven’t been able to get an FP since and no way we’re waiting in line.




we were at WDW for 24 days in august 2017 (i know, sounds like a long time, but since we come from so far away, we only get to come once in about 6 years....so that's the equivalent of visiting every year for 4 days....not that much right?)

anyway, since we were there for so long, i was able to snag several FPs for FOP...
i think we rode it 3 or 4 times....(me with my eyes closed most of the time due to motion sickness LOL)

i hope we get to go through the regular line during the party.....i'm so curious to see it...

.


----------



## Tiggerette

Tiggerette said:


> Hi DIS team,
> First, thank you very much for your work, time and effort to throw this weekend party/meet. Having done a few conventions, I know there is a metric ton of work behind the scenes that folks never see. Thank You!
> 
> I wanted to ask two questions to help me plan, and stay in alignment with your preferences and any guidance you may have been given from _The Mouse_.
> 
> 1) Since the Pandora Party is a private booking, *are we allowed to costume or cosplay in accordance with the usual rules at a Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?* (No masks, no long dresses/trains, etc) I'm excited to dress in theme for Pandora, and I want to make sure I understand the guidance before I start playing with creative ideas.
> 
> 2) Some of us are working on un-official meet-ups, one of which is a Pre-Pandora-meet-up at AKV Victoria Falls. Since we don't know what the turn out will be, would you like for us to coordinate with you on any event held on Disney property that may have a large turn out? I wouldn't want to cause any issue by having a large group with credentials identifying us as DISers turn up "unexpectedly," when it might have been best to pre-coordinate or give a "heads-up." There may also be some specific guidance that you might like for us to pass along when planning. I thought it best to check in advance, rather than assume.
> 
> Thank You again. I'm looking forward to a great time!



Just bumping these questions. If there was a response, I apologize for missing it.


----------



## roylanc

disneyholic family said:


> i don't know if this has been mentioned, but i'd really love to finally go through the actual FOP line...
> i've only ever gone through the FP line, so have never see the avatar in the regular line..
> any chance we'll be able to go through the regular line during the party?
> 
> .


We are hoping so as well. 
We have rode the ride each time through the FP line & was disappointed it by-passed the Avatar in the tank.


----------



## cmarsh31

disneyholic family said:


> i don't know if this has been mentioned, but i'd really love to finally go through the actual FOP line...
> i've only ever gone through the FP line, so have never see the avatar in the regular line..
> any chance we'll be able to go through the regular line during the party?
> 
> .



As we bypassed the regular line last week I had the same thought! I hope we get to see it in August!


----------



## FLkid

Just booked our resort (campsite lol)

Pretty excited!


----------



## disneyholic family

so here's a thought....

with galaxy's edge opening scheduled for august 29th, might there be a soft opening earlier in august?

perhaps Pete and John might possibly maybe get us into a soft opening if there is one?  just a thought....(or a hope...dream....)

.


----------



## Michele&Jessica

Since I am staying on property I can schedule my fast passes in the beginning of June.  I hope the DIS Team announces their individual events before then.


----------



## disneysteve

Michele&Jessica said:


> Since I am staying on property I can schedule my fast passes in the beginning of June.  I hope the DIS Team announces their individual events before then.


I would doubt it would be that early but one can hope.


----------



## Tiggerette

Tiggerette said:


> Hi DIS team,
> First, thank you very much for your work, time and effort to throw this weekend party/meet. Having done a few conventions, I know there is a metric ton of work behind the scenes that folks never see. Thank You!
> 
> I wanted to ask two questions to help me plan, and stay in alignment with your preferences and any guidance you may have been given from _The Mouse_.
> 
> 1) Since the Pandora Party is a private booking, *are we allowed to costume or cosplay in accordance with the usual rules at a Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?* (No masks, no long dresses/trains, etc) I'm excited to dress in theme for Pandora, and I want to make sure I understand the guidance before I start playing with creative ideas.
> 
> 2) Some of us are working on un-official meet-ups, one of which is a Pre-Pandora-meet-up at AKV Victoria Falls. Since we don't know what the turn out will be, would you like for us to coordinate with you on any event held on Disney property that may have a large turn out? I wouldn't want to cause any issue by having a large group with credentials identifying us as DISers turn up "unexpectedly," when it might have been best to pre-coordinate or give a "heads-up." There may also be some specific guidance that you might like for us to pass along when planning. I thought it best to check in advance, rather than assume.
> 
> Thank You again. I'm looking forward to a great time!



Hi DIS planning team. During the live podcast last week, Ryno mentioned I should bump this up again. I really don't mean to be a pest, but some of us were asking about question #1 specifically so we could start designing our outfits. I suppose Question #2 is only important if you are concerned about large gatherings of DIS credentialed persons. Thank you for your time in planning a great event, and for your forbearance with the bumped questions.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Tiggerette said:


> Hi DIS team,
> First, thank you very much for your work, time and effort to throw this weekend party/meet. Having done a few conventions, I know there is a metric ton of work behind the scenes that folks never see. Thank You!
> 
> I wanted to ask two questions to help me plan, and stay in alignment with your preferences and any guidance you may have been given from _The Mouse_.
> 
> 1) Since the Pandora Party is a private booking, *are we allowed to costume or cosplay in accordance with the usual rules at a Not-So-Scary Halloween Party?* (No masks, no long dresses/trains, etc) I'm excited to dress in theme for Pandora, and I want to make sure I understand the guidance before I start playing with creative ideas.
> 
> 2) Some of us are working on un-official meet-ups, one of which is a Pre-Pandora-meet-up at AKV Victoria Falls. Since we don't know what the turn out will be, would you like for us to coordinate with you on any event held on Disney property that may have a large turn out? I wouldn't want to cause any issue by having a large group with credentials identifying us as DISers turn up "unexpectedly," when it might have been best to pre-coordinate or give a "heads-up." There may also be some specific guidance that you might like for us to pass along when planning. I thought it best to check in advance, rather than assume.
> 
> Thank You again. I'm looking forward to a great time!



Answers;

1.  I don't know yet
2.  I don't know yet


----------



## WebmasterJohn

*Update 3/22/2019 - auction item donation form link added to original post.*

*Item Donation*:  Donation Form Link.  Anyone can donate items for the auction whether or not you are attending the event.  Items can be mailed to us (address provided in item submission form) and but must be received by 06/30/2019 so that we have time to receive and process the item.  Those attending may bring your items but we can only accept items on 08/07/2019.

*IMPORTANT: *Only items submitted through the above linked form will be entered into the auction.  Please do not send items without first filling out and submitting this form as we will NOT be able to add those items to the auction.


----------



## disneyholic family

in the podcast John mentioned transportation after the party, which got me wondering about driving..
since the party is after park closing, how does it work if we drive to the park for the party?
will there be a problem getting our car out?
getting to our car?  
although i suppose walking at night in a big empty lot is kind of creepy. 
Though i might possibly be parking in the handicapped area. 

any thoughts, advice?

.


----------



## dina444444

disneyholic family said:


> in the podcast John mentioned transportation after the party, which got me wondering about driving..
> since the party is after park closing, how does it work if we drive to the park for the party?
> will there be a problem getting our car out?
> getting to our car?
> although i suppose walking at night in a big empty lot is kind of creepy.
> Though i might possibly be parking in the handicapped area.
> 
> any thoughts, advice?
> 
> .


The parking lots don’t close, there just won’t be trams running so you have to walk. I did that after the Epcot party and it was fine and I’ll have a rental car again in August and plan to drive to and from the party.


----------



## disneyholic family

dina444444 said:


> The parking lots don’t close, there just won’t be trams running so you have to walk. I did that after the Epcot party and it was fine and I’ll have a rental car again in August and plan to drive to and from the party.



thanks Dina!!!  

.


----------



## Doffster1977

We are going to the Pandora Party but we are on the Fantasy from the 7th to the 10th.

Question I have is can I pick up my credentials etc for the Party from the Contemporary the morning of the 7th before I go on the Cruise?

I assume the daily information which has credential distrubution is for the all events not just that day?
Otherwise my concern is we get off the ship and will have a mad rush to get back to collect credentials before noon on the 10th


----------



## OKW Lover

Doffster1977 said:


> I assume the daily information which has credential distrubution is for the all events not just that day?


That's the way it has worked in the past


----------



## WebmasterJohn

*


Doffster1977 said:



			We are going to the Pandora Party but we are on the Fantasy from the 7th to the 10th.

Question I have is can I pick up my credentials etc for the Party from the Contemporary the morning of the 7th before I go on the Cruise?

I assume the daily information which has credential distrubution is for the all events not just that day?
Otherwise my concern is we get off the ship and will have a mad rush to get back to collect credentials before noon on the 10th
		
Click to expand...


Wednesday - 08/07/019*
10AM - 5PM Event Registration and Credential Distribution
10AM - 5PM Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA

*Thursday - 08/08/019*
10AM - 5PM Event Registration and Credential Distribution
10AM - 5PM Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA

*Friday - 08/09/019*
10AM - 5PM Event Registration and Credential Distribution
10AM - 5PM Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA

*Saturday - 08/10/019*
10AM - Noon Event Registration and Credential Distribution (All credentials must be picked up by noon eastern time this day. There *WILL NOT* be credential distribution at the park prior to the party. We apologize that we cannot make any exceptions).


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Doffster1977 said:


> We are going to the Pandora Party but we are on the Fantasy from the 7th to the 10th.
> 
> Question I have is can I pick up my credentials etc for the Party from the Contemporary the morning of the 7th before I go on the Cruise?
> 
> I assume the daily information which has credential distrubution is for the all events not just that day?
> Otherwise my concern is we get off the ship and will have a mad rush to get back to collect credentials before noon on the 10th


Not sure if you will have your own car or not. 

If not, I might consider renting a car from the Disney Car Care Center instead of using the DCL Transportation. At least for before the cruise. You can pick up from the Disney Car Care Center and drop it off close to the Cruise Ship terminal. That way you can pick up your credentials then head to the port. One thing to consider will be tolls as well with the rental car.

This is just an idea for you to consider just in case you think you won't have time to make your DCL Transportation from your resort (if you are staying at a Disney Resort beforehand) to the ship and if you think you won't make it to the Contemporary before noon on the 10th.


----------



## wiihoo888

In regards to transportation back from the Pandora party.....will the after party Dreams transportation accommodate ECV’s? My husband and I both need these, so an answer to this will definitely help in planning out our end of evening transportation options. Thanks


----------



## WebmasterJohn

wiihoo888 said:


> In regards to transportation back from the Pandora party.....will the after party Dreams transportation accommodate ECV’s? My husband and I both need these, so an answer to this will definitely help in planning out our end of evening transportation options. Thanks



Yes - the buses will be able to accommodate ECVs in the compartment UNDER the bus.  They will have to fit under the bus.  They cannot go into the passenger compartment of the bus.  Also there will NOT be any kind of automated lift onto the bus so you will have to be able to walk up the stairs.

This applies to wheelchairs as well.  They can go under the bus but you will have to exit the wheelchair and climb the stairs onto the bus.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

*The link for transportation after the party has been sent to all party guests in email.  If you want the transportation and have not received the email please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com with the subject "Transportation Email Needed - FIRST NAME LAST NAME"*
*
There is no need to put anything in the body of the email.*


----------



## wiihoo888

WebmasterJohn said:


> Yes - the buses will be able to accommodate ECVs in the compartment UNDER the bus.  They will have to fit under the bus.  They cannot go into the passenger compartment of the bus.  Also there will NOT be any kind of automated lift onto the bus so you will have to be able to walk up the stairs.
> 
> This applies to wheelchairs as well.  They can go under the bus but you will have to exit the wheelchair and climb the stairs onto the bus.


Thanks, John. One more question.....does this mean that the ecv will need to be the type that can be taken apart? We have not rented yet, and would like to take the group transport if possible. Both of us would be able to climb the bus stairs. My condition definitely worsens as the day goes on, so I’m pretty sure I won’t be able to do the party without the ecv that late. Thanks again!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

wiihoo888 said:


> Thanks, John. One more question.....does this mean that the ecv will need to be the type that can be taken apart? We have not rented yet, and would like to take the group transport if possible. Both of us would be able to climb the bus stairs. My condition definitely worsens as the day goes on, so I’m pretty sure I won’t be able to do the party without the ecv that late. Thanks again!



The ECV doesn't have to fold up completely but at the very least you should be able to fold the seat and 'handle bars' flat.  This will allow it to fit under the bus easier and faster.


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> Except for being approximately 1,000 degrees that day.



1,000 degrees?  In Florida?  Come on, it only gets up to 990 down here. 

Hey Steve, where are you from in NJ?


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> 1,000 degrees?  In Florida?  Come on, it only gets up to 990 down here.
> 
> Hey Steve, where are you from in NJ?


Cherry Hill


----------



## DanielleC

Once upon a time, many moons ago, in a galaxy far, far away, I was from Edison


----------



## jennie622

DanielleC said:


> Once upon a time, many moons ago, in a galaxy far, far away, I was from Edison


I lived in Edison at one point. But then again, I’ve lived all over NJ. Lol


----------



## DanielleC

jennie622 said:


> I lived in Edison at one point. But then again, I’ve lived all over NJ. Lol



I did too, Newark, Edison, Plainfield, Sayreville, Lodi then Bradenton.  We may have been "neighbors" and still are. LOL


----------



## wiihoo888

Back again with another question...I sent an e-mail to Dreams Unlilimted this am, but this is probably going to be easily answered here. I wish I could use “It’s a Monday thing” as an excuse. 

I am bringing my sons down now for the first few days of the event. I know that they can not be added for the Pandora party, but I would like to sign them up for the week long event. Is there a way to modify my existing registration to add them and pay the additional charge? Or should I just fill out a new registration form and add them that way? Trying to avoid confusion, and unfortunately I am the master of confusion.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

wiihoo888 said:


> I am bringing my sons down now for the first few days of the event. I know that they can not be added for the Pandora party, but I would like to sign them up for the week long event. Is there a way to modify my existing registration to add them and pay the additional charge? Or should I just fill out a new registration form and add them that way? Trying to avoid confusion, and unfortunately I am the master of confusion.



Sorry but I don't have a way to add them your registration.  You will need to sign them up starting from scratch.


----------



## jcb

WebmasterJohn said:


> The ECV doesn't have to fold up completely but at the very least you should be able to fold the seat and 'handle bars' flat.  This will allow it to fit under the bus easier and faster.


Just curious, will Dreams be providing the Bob Varley 2x4 loading ramps so EVC's can be driving into the bus compartment?


----------



## PamNC

I just booked by room - so I wanted to let folks know there are rooms still available. I'll be at POP 8/7 - 8/12.


----------



## dkrauss

@PamNC 
I just booked by room - so I wanted to let folks know there are rooms still available. I'll be at POP 8/7 - 8/12. 

A L O H A ! ! !

Awesome , hope to see you at the Un-official Welcome party on the 7th @ POP from 4pm to 7pm!  Should be fun.  Plenty of time after to bop over to the MK for "Happily Ever After"  

Doug


----------



## Eudora Deveraux

Wish I could join everyone!


----------



## PamNC

dkrauss said:


> @PamNC
> I just booked by room - so I wanted to let folks know there are rooms still available. I'll be at POP 8/7 - 8/12.
> 
> A L O H A ! ! !
> 
> Awesome , hope to see you at the Un-official Welcome party on the 7th @ POP from 4pm to 7pm!  Should be fun.  Plenty of time after to bop over to the MK for "Happily Ever After"
> 
> Doug


I love that idea .... I'll be there.


----------



## bartleyosu

Webmaster John  This is Crystal Bartley.  I received my email for transport and booked, but I can't find my husband's email with his party registration for Pandora and event, and I also need an email to book his transport.




WebmasterJohn said:


> *20 Years of Dreams Event 2019*
> (This is where all official information about our DIS/Dreams Unlimited Travel 2019 event will be posted.   Check back regularly for updates.)​
> In 2019 Dreams Unlimited Travel will be celebrating our 20th year of providing Dream Vacations for our clients.  To commemorate this event we are throwing a celebration and you are invited!!  There will be opportunities to meet members of the DIS Unplugged Podcast as well as various events hosted by DIS Unplugged members (TBA) and a party like no other - we will be renting out all of Pandora for an exclusive event with unlimited rides, food, entertainment and more.
> 
> *Event Dates:*  08/07/2019 - 08/11/2019 - Disney's Contemporary Resort - Click her for *Sign-up/Registration Page.  Cost = $35 per person regardless of age.*
> *Pandora Party:*  08/10/2019  11PM - 1AM - Animal Kingdom Theme Park - Pandora - The World of Avatar (No Theme Park Admission required to attend the party).  *Sign-up/registration link will be sent to all event registrants via email.  You must sign-up for the event to attend the party.* *Cost = $95 per person regardless of age in addition to event registration fee.*
> *
> UPDATE 1/24/2019 - We are currently SOLD OUT of spaces at our Pandora Party.  You can still sign up for the event but please understand that you will not be able to sign up for the party.   We cannot make an exception to this and we are not taking waitlist requests for the party.*
> 
> Event and party details are still being finalized and we will post them here as soon as they become available.  There will be a cost to attend both the event itself and the party.  As soon as we know the final price from Disney we will post that here.  Advance reservations for both the event and the party will be required and at the appropriate time, links to the sign-up forms will be posted.
> 
> *RESORT ROOMS*
> *Book the below resorts by calling 407-939-4686* _(Monday – Friday: 8:30 am - 6:00 pm and Saturday-Sunday: 8:30am to 5pm)_. You must also supply the following information:
> *Group Name:*  Dreams Unlimited Group 2019
> *Group Code:*   G0766384
> *UPDATE*:  We have received word that we have sold over half of our group allotment within a few days of making the announcement.  If you want to take advantage of one of the discounted rooms you will need to act fast!!!!
> 
> Dreams Unlimited Travel has contracted for a limited number of Group Space resort rooms for the event.  You can also book different resorts and/or packages through Dreams Unlimited Travel for the event/party dates (contact your Dreams Unlimited Travel agent or visit us HERE).  You ARE NOT required to book rooms through Dreams Unlimited Travel to attend either the event or the party.
> 
> Rooms have been held at each of the below resorts for the nights of 08/06/2019 thru 08/11/2019.  All rooms types are standard rooms for the pricing below.  Upgrades to other room types may be available at the time of booking for an additional cost.  You are NOT required to book all of these nights to get the discounted rate.  Rooms booked at the below rates will NOT be assigned a Dreams Unlimited Travel agent and are NOT eligible for Dreams Unlimited Travel, Inc's planning services.
> 
> *Disney’s All-Star Movies Resort*
> $124.08 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $15.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Pop Century Resort*
> $132.65 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older): = $15.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Port Orleans Resort - French Quarter*
> $200.32 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $25.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Port Orleans Resort - Riverside*
> $200.32 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $25.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge*
> $283.07 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Contemporary Resort*
> $329.46 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*
> $453.75 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> The above Room Rates are subject to applicable sales and resort taxes, currently 12½% at _Disney’s Pop Century _Resort, _Disney’s Port Orleans _Resort - French Quarter, _Disney’s Port Orleans _Resort - Riverside, _Disney’s Animal Kingdom _Lodge, _Disney’s Contemporary _Resort and _Disney’s Grand Floridian _Resort & Spa and 13½% at _Disney’s All-Star Movies _Resort.
> 
> Each individual room reservation must be confirmed and guaranteed with a deposit equal to the full price of the room for one night plus tax. Cancellations are subject to the current Hotel general policy at that time (currently a refund is given if an individual's reservation is canceled at least five days before arrival).
> 
> Attendees will pay their own room, taxes and incidental charges in accordance with applicable Hotel policy in effect at the time of your meeting. Attendees will be subject to Hotel general credit policies for guests at that time.
> 
> Subject to availability, Hotel rooms may be reserved at the above rates for the three days before Tuesday, August 6, 2019 and the three days after Monday, August 12, 2019 for attendees wishing to extend their stays.
> 
> *Disney Dining Plans*
> 
> The Disney Deluxe Dining Plan, Disney Dining Plan and/or Disney Quick-Service Dining Plan can be added to room reservations.  You will need to do this with the Disney representative when you call in to make the reservation/booking.
> 
> QUICK SERVICE DINING PLAN = $52.49 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).  $23.79 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> 
> DISNEY DINING PLAN = $75.49 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).  $27.99 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> 
> DELUXE DINING PLAN = $116.25 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).   $43.49 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> *
> Theme Park Tickets
> *
> While you do not need a theme park ticket for the party on 8/10/2019 theme park tickets can be purchased through the groups department by calling the above number for room reservations.   Please do not share ticket pricing with anyone (they have to call themselves) as this is part of the contract/arrangement we have with the Disney groups department.  *UPDATE*:  I was asked to remove the link for purchasing the group rate tickets.  These special tickets only available to those who book a room in the group so you have to call the room reservation number above and they will either book your room stay and then add the tickets or ask you for your resort confirmation number to purchase the tickets.  Sorry for any confusion.
> 
> *20th Anniversary Event*
> *Dates:*  08/07/2019 - 08/11/2019
> *Location:* Disney's Contemporary Resort (Room TBA)
> 
> *Wednesday - 08/07/019*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 
> *Thursday - 08/08/019*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 
> *Friday - 08/09/019*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 
> *Saturday - 08/10/019*
> 10AM - Noon Event Registration and Credential Distribution (All credentials must be picked up by noon eastern time this day.  There *WILL NOT* be credential distribution at the park prior to the party.  We apologize that we cannot make any exceptions).
> 10AM - Noon Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding.
> Noon -  2PM Silent Auction* Ends.  Pick up items won.
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 11PM - 1AM - Pandora Party (details below)
> 
> *Sunday - 08/11/019*
> *Live Podcast Recording* - Time TBA (most likely late morning).  More details to be announced as we get closer to the event.  You must be registered for the event to attend the live podcast.
> 
> *20th Anniversary Pandora Party*
> *Saturday August 10th 2019 - 11PM - 1AM*
> *Please arrive by 10:30pm (main entrance/turnstiles Animal Kingdom Theme Park)*
> 
> _Tonight you'll experience Avatar - The World of Pandora® like never before and possibly never again! This is a night of masterful storytelling as the attractions of Pandora® come to life. It is an evening of celebration where friends will come together and memories will be made!_
> 
> _In addition to food, friends and special appearances you will enjoy endless rides on the following attractions:_
> 
> *Avatar Flight of Passage*
> *Na'vi River Journey*
> 
> We will also be joined by scientists and guides from the Alpha Centari Expeditions.
> 
> *ALPHA CENTAURI EXPEDITIONS *is the human organization/eco-tour company that facilitates visits on Pandora.
> 
> o THE NATURALIST
> Pete Freeman - A second generation naturalist, Pete began exploring the wonders of nature alongside his grandfather at a very young age. By the time he was 8, he could identify every plant type in the Mo'ara Valley. When he was 10, he conducted small tours focusing on the unique animals found on Pandora. He is now a very enthusiastic expert guide.
> 
> o THE ANTHROPOLOGIST
> Margaret Ruth Morgan - A respected anthropologist in Great Britain, Margaret Ruth has spent the last ten years on Pandora living among the Na'vi, gaining their confidence, and working to learn the intricate details of their sophisticated civilization.
> 
> o THE SCIENTIST
> Christina Kilby - One of the youngest scientists in the Mo'ara Valley, Christina is, nevertheless, one of the most astute. She has tremendous pride in the technological advances that humans have contributed to Pandora to allow visitors to experience the planet in ways they wouldn't normally be able to do.
> 
> o THE EXPAT
> Jerry Scalesi - Jerry owns a souvenir cart in another part of Pandora where he sells small Na'vi art pieces and jewelry. His best-sellers are glow necklaces that he has created from various bioluminescent elements. He loves to share funny stories about visitors' first time encounters with some of the local plants and animals.
> 
> *Pandora Party Menu *- (menu items subject to change without prior notice)
> - Chocolate Hazelnut Spread Stuffed Chocolate Bundt Cake
> - Crisped Rice Bon Bons
> - Orange Creamsicle Tart
> - Strawberry Shortcake (Gluten Free)
> - Donut Flambe Stations
> - Assorted Cookies
> - Fruit Punch, Coffee, Decaffeinated Coffee, and Selection of Hot Teas
> - Cash bar will be available for bottled water, soft drinks, beer, wine and cocktails.
> 
> Dietary restrictions and or allergies can be dealt with at the event by speaking directly to the Disney chef/culinary team working the party.
> 
> *Transportation After Pandora Party*
> 
> Since there will not be any Disney transportation running after the 20 Years of Dreams Event Pandora Party on Saturday August 10th 2019 we will arrange transportation for those who might need it. The party ends at 1AM on Sunday August 11th 2019 and we will have buses leaving from the front entrance of Animal Kingdom to bring guests back to a Walt Disney World Resort Hotel (including the Swan and/or Dolphin) after the party ends. The cost is $10 per person.  Sign-up/registration link will be sent to all event registrants via email.  If you do not wish to take our transportation after the party you will need to make your own arrangements.
> 
> **Silent Auction to Raise Money for Give Kids the World*
> 
> During our event (08/07 - 08/10/2019) we will be holding a silent auction.  All proceeds go to Give Kids the World.
> 
> *Item Donation*:  Donation Form Link.  Anyone can donate items for the auction whether or not you are attending the event.  Items can be mailed to us (address provided in item submission form) and but must be received by 06/30/2019 so that we have time to receive and process the item.  Those attending may bring your items but we can only accept items on 08/07/2019.
> 
> *IMPORTANT: * Only items submitted through the above linked form will be entered into the auction.  Please do not send items without first filling out and submitting this form as we will NOT be able to add those items to the auction.
> 
> *Item Bidding*:  Bidding on items will be done through the handbid app.  Details on how to get the app and how to find our auction will be posted here closer to the event date.
> 
> *Item Distribution*:  Won items can be picked up at the event after the auction ends (Saturday - 08/10/019.  Noon to 2PM); or items can be mailed to winner.  Winner will be responsible for all shipping costs.
> 
> *UPDATE 3/22/2019** - We have posted the link to donate items to our silent auction.  See appropriate section above.*
> 
> *UPDATE 3/30/2019 - Link for transportation after the party has been sent to all party guests in email.*





WebmasterJohn said:


> *20 Years of Dreams Event 2019*
> (This is where all official information about our DIS/Dreams Unlimited Travel 2019 event will be posted.   Check back regularly for updates.)​
> In 2019 Dreams Unlimited Travel will be celebrating our 20th year of providing Dream Vacations for our clients.  To commemorate this event we are throwing a celebration and you are invited!!  There will be opportunities to meet members of the DIS Unplugged Podcast as well as various events hosted by DIS Unplugged members (TBA) and a party like no other - we will be renting out all of Pandora for an exclusive event with unlimited rides, food, entertainment and more.
> 
> *Event Dates:*  08/07/2019 - 08/11/2019 - Disney's Contemporary Resort - Click her for *Sign-up/Registration Page.  Cost = $35 per person regardless of age.*
> *Pandora Party:*  08/10/2019  11PM - 1AM - Animal Kingdom Theme Park - Pandora - The World of Avatar (No Theme Park Admission required to attend the party).  *Sign-up/registration link will be sent to all event registrants via email.  You must sign-up for the event to attend the party.* *Cost = $95 per person regardless of age in addition to event registration fee.*
> *
> UPDATE 1/24/2019 - We are currently SOLD OUT of spaces at our Pandora Party.  You can still sign up for the event but please understand that you will not be able to sign up for the party.   We cannot make an exception to this and we are not taking waitlist requests for the party.*
> 
> Event and party details are still being finalized and we will post them here as soon as they become available.  There will be a cost to attend both the event itself and the party.  As soon as we know the final price from Disney we will post that here.  Advance reservations for both the event and the party will be required and at the appropriate time, links to the sign-up forms will be posted.
> 
> *RESORT ROOMS*
> *Book the below resorts by calling 407-939-4686* _(Monday – Friday: 8:30 am - 6:00 pm and Saturday-Sunday: 8:30am to 5pm)_. You must also supply the following information:
> *Group Name:*  Dreams Unlimited Group 2019
> *Group Code:*   G0766384
> *UPDATE*:  We have received word that we have sold over half of our group allotment within a few days of making the announcement.  If you want to take advantage of one of the discounted rooms you will need to act fast!!!!
> 
> Dreams Unlimited Travel has contracted for a limited number of Group Space resort rooms for the event.  You can also book different resorts and/or packages through Dreams Unlimited Travel for the event/party dates (contact your Dreams Unlimited Travel agent or visit us HERE).  You ARE NOT required to book rooms through Dreams Unlimited Travel to attend either the event or the party.
> 
> Rooms have been held at each of the below resorts for the nights of 08/06/2019 thru 08/11/2019.  All rooms types are standard rooms for the pricing below.  Upgrades to other room types may be available at the time of booking for an additional cost.  You are NOT required to book all of these nights to get the discounted rate.  Rooms booked at the below rates will NOT be assigned a Dreams Unlimited Travel agent and are NOT eligible for Dreams Unlimited Travel, Inc's planning services.
> 
> *Disney’s All-Star Movies Resort*
> $124.08 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $15.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Pop Century Resort*
> $132.65 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older): = $15.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Port Orleans Resort - French Quarter*
> $200.32 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $25.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Port Orleans Resort - Riverside*
> $200.32 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $25.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge*
> $283.07 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Contemporary Resort*
> $329.46 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*
> $453.75 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> The above Room Rates are subject to applicable sales and resort taxes, currently 12½% at _Disney’s Pop Century _Resort, _Disney’s Port Orleans _Resort - French Quarter, _Disney’s Port Orleans _Resort - Riverside, _Disney’s Animal Kingdom _Lodge, _Disney’s Contemporary _Resort and _Disney’s Grand Floridian _Resort & Spa and 13½% at _Disney’s All-Star Movies _Resort.
> 
> Each individual room reservation must be confirmed and guaranteed with a deposit equal to the full price of the room for one night plus tax. Cancellations are subject to the current Hotel general policy at that time (currently a refund is given if an individual's reservation is canceled at least five days before arrival).
> 
> Attendees will pay their own room, taxes and incidental charges in accordance with applicable Hotel policy in effect at the time of your meeting. Attendees will be subject to Hotel general credit policies for guests at that time.
> 
> Subject to availability, Hotel rooms may be reserved at the above rates for the three days before Tuesday, August 6, 2019 and the three days after Monday, August 12, 2019 for attendees wishing to extend their stays.
> 
> *Disney Dining Plans*
> 
> The Disney Deluxe Dining Plan, Disney Dining Plan and/or Disney Quick-Service Dining Plan can be added to room reservations.  You will need to do this with the Disney representative when you call in to make the reservation/booking.
> 
> QUICK SERVICE DINING PLAN = $52.49 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).  $23.79 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> 
> DISNEY DINING PLAN = $75.49 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).  $27.99 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> 
> DELUXE DINING PLAN = $116.25 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).   $43.49 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> *
> Theme Park Tickets
> *
> While you do not need a theme park ticket for the party on 8/10/2019 theme park tickets can be purchased through the groups department by calling the above number for room reservations.   Please do not share ticket pricing with anyone (they have to call themselves) as this is part of the contract/arrangement we have with the Disney groups department.  *UPDATE*:  I was asked to remove the link for purchasing the group rate tickets.  These special tickets only available to those who book a room in the group so you have to call the room reservation number above and they will either book your room stay and then add the tickets or ask you for your resort confirmation number to purchase the tickets.  Sorry for any confusion.
> 
> *20th Anniversary Event*
> *Dates:*  08/07/2019 - 08/11/2019
> *Location:* Disney's Contemporary Resort (Room TBA)
> 
> *Wednesday - 08/07/019*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 
> *Thursday - 08/08/019*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 
> *Friday - 08/09/019*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 
> *Saturday - 08/10/019*
> 10AM - Noon Event Registration and Credential Distribution (All credentials must be picked up by noon eastern time this day.  There *WILL NOT* be credential distribution at the park prior to the party.  We apologize that we cannot make any exceptions).
> 10AM - Noon Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding.
> Noon -  2PM Silent Auction* Ends.  Pick up items won.
> Other events hosted by the Podcast Team Members TBA
> 11PM - 1AM - Pandora Party (details below)
> 
> *Sunday - 08/11/019*
> *Live Podcast Recording* - Time TBA (most likely late morning).  More details to be announced as we get closer to the event.  You must be registered for the event to attend the live podcast.
> 
> *20th Anniversary Pandora Party*
> *Saturday August 10th 2019 - 11PM - 1AM*
> *Please arrive by 10:30pm (main entrance/turnstiles Animal Kingdom Theme Park)*
> 
> _Tonight you'll experience Avatar - The World of Pandora® like never before and possibly never again! This is a night of masterful storytelling as the attractions of Pandora® come to life. It is an evening of celebration where friends will come together and memories will be made!_
> 
> _In addition to food, friends and special appearances you will enjoy endless rides on the following attractions:_
> 
> *Avatar Flight of Passage*
> *Na'vi River Journey*
> 
> We will also be joined by scientists and guides from the Alpha Centari Expeditions.
> 
> *ALPHA CENTAURI EXPEDITIONS *is the human organization/eco-tour company that facilitates visits on Pandora.
> 
> o THE NATURALIST
> Pete Freeman - A second generation naturalist, Pete began exploring the wonders of nature alongside his grandfather at a very young age. By the time he was 8, he could identify every plant type in the Mo'ara Valley. When he was 10, he conducted small tours focusing on the unique animals found on Pandora. He is now a very enthusiastic expert guide.
> 
> o THE ANTHROPOLOGIST
> Margaret Ruth Morgan - A respected anthropologist in Great Britain, Margaret Ruth has spent the last ten years on Pandora living among the Na'vi, gaining their confidence, and working to learn the intricate details of their sophisticated civilization.
> 
> o THE SCIENTIST
> Christina Kilby - One of the youngest scientists in the Mo'ara Valley, Christina is, nevertheless, one of the most astute. She has tremendous pride in the technological advances that humans have contributed to Pandora to allow visitors to experience the planet in ways they wouldn't normally be able to do.
> 
> o THE EXPAT
> Jerry Scalesi - Jerry owns a souvenir cart in another part of Pandora where he sells small Na'vi art pieces and jewelry. His best-sellers are glow necklaces that he has created from various bioluminescent elements. He loves to share funny stories about visitors' first time encounters with some of the local plants and animals.
> 
> *Pandora Party Menu *- (menu items subject to change without prior notice)
> - Chocolate Hazelnut Spread Stuffed Chocolate Bundt Cake
> - Crisped Rice Bon Bons
> - Orange Creamsicle Tart
> - Strawberry Shortcake (Gluten Free)
> - Donut Flambe Stations
> - Assorted Cookies
> - Fruit Punch, Coffee, Decaffeinated Coffee, and Selection of Hot Teas
> - Cash bar will be available for bottled water, soft drinks, beer, wine and cocktails.
> 
> Dietary restrictions and or allergies can be dealt with at the event by speaking directly to the Disney chef/culinary team working the party.
> 
> *Transportation After Pandora Party*
> 
> Since there will not be any Disney transportation running after the 20 Years of Dreams Event Pandora Party on Saturday August 10th 2019 we will arrange transportation for those who might need it. The party ends at 1AM on Sunday August 11th 2019 and we will have buses leaving from the front entrance of Animal Kingdom to bring guests back to a Walt Disney World Resort Hotel (including the Swan and/or Dolphin) after the party ends. The cost is $10 per person.  Sign-up/registration link will be sent to all event registrants via email.  If you do not wish to take our transportation after the party you will need to make your own arrangements.
> 
> **Silent Auction to Raise Money for Give Kids the World*
> 
> During our event (08/07 - 08/10/2019) we will be holding a silent auction.  All proceeds go to Give Kids the World.
> 
> *Item Donation*:  Donation Form Link.  Anyone can donate items for the auction whether or not you are attending the event.  Items can be mailed to us (address provided in item submission form) and but must be received by 06/30/2019 so that we have time to receive and process the item.  Those attending may bring your items but we can only accept items on 08/07/2019.
> 
> *IMPORTANT: * Only items submitted through the above linked form will be entered into the auction.  Please do not send items without first filling out and submitting this form as we will NOT be able to add those items to the auction.
> 
> *Item Bidding*:  Bidding on items will be done through the handbid app.  Details on how to get the app and how to find our auction will be posted here closer to the event date.
> 
> *Item Distribution*:  Won items can be picked up at the event after the auction ends (Saturday - 08/10/019.  Noon to 2PM); or items can be mailed to winner.  Winner will be responsible for all shipping costs.
> 
> *UPDATE 3/22/2019** - We have posted the link to donate items to our silent auction.  See appropriate section above.*
> 
> *UPDATE 3/30/2019 - Link for transportation after the party has been sent to all party guests in email.*


----------



## 1Grumpy9

FYI...I called on Monday to the Group Sales Office to see if there was still spots available in the group rate at the resorts and there were (at both Pop and ASMu).  I decided to change my location and move to on-property and just hoped that there would be still rooms available in the group rate!!


----------



## Tiggerette

Hi DISteam,

I'm checking in to see if there's an update on the Pandora Party to allow costumes with requirements similar to the not-so-scary halloween party? Thanks for your time and planning efforts.

I'm also helping to put together a pre-party meet-up at Victoria Falls. What time are party guests allowed to enter Animal Kingdom without a park pass? I want to make sure we have our transportation times set-up. Thanks again!


----------



## disneysteve

Tiggerette said:


> What time are party guests allowed to enter Animal Kingdom without a park pass?


I'm sure John will respond when he can, but the party is at 11:00pm so I wouldn't expect to get in much before that. For the Epcot party, they had us congregate outside the gate and they let us in just before the scheduled party time.


----------



## Lisann

Trying to register my sister, and I keep getting an "input error" because one or more fields are left blank.  The DISBoards name is left blank because she is not on the DISBoards.

Anyone know how to get around this?


----------



## disneysteve

Lisann said:


> Trying to register my sister, and I keep getting an "input error" because one or more fields are left blank.  The DISBoards name is left blank because she is not on the DISBoards.
> 
> Anyone know how to get around this?


Maybe just type in NONE or N/A


----------



## Lisann

disneysteve said:


> Maybe just type in NONE or N/A



Well, that's what I did and it went through.  Thanks.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just a reminder - we will be turning off sign-ups for transportation after the party on June 1st.  If you want transportation please sign up ASAP.


----------



## Lumiere4ever

Hi John.  I already signed up for transportation but I have since changed my resort. How should I handle that?


----------



## poohj80

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just a reminder - we will be turning off sign-ups for transportation after the party on June 1st.  If you want transportation please sign up ASAP.


Will WDW transportation take us to AK that late or do we need to find transportation to the event as well as sign up for return transportation?  Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Lumiere4ever said:


> Hi John.  I already signed up for transportation but I have since changed my resort. How should I handle that?




Don't worry about it - we are going to have buses going to all Disney resorts as well as Swan/Dolphin so we don't need an exact count per bus.   We will make sure you get back to your resort.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

poohj80 said:


> Will WDW transportation take us to AK that late or do we need to find transportation to the event as well as sign up for return transportation? Thanks!



You can either take a Disney bus to AK before the park closes and hang out there or arrange separate transportation to the party.


----------



## Lumiere4ever

WebmasterJohn said:


> Don't worry about it - we are going to have buses going to all Disney resorts as well as Swan/Dolphin so we don't need an exact count per bus.   We will make sure you get back to your resort.


Thank you!


----------



## Niratime

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just a reminder - we will be turning off sign-ups for transportation after the party on June 1st.  If you want transportation please sign up ASAP.


I lost my email containing the sign up sheets for transportation after the party, is there anyway I can get it once again? Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Niratime said:


> I lost my email containing the sign up sheets for transportation after the party, is there anyway I can get it once again? Thanks!



Send me an email at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com with your full name and I will send you the information you need to sign up for the party transportation.


----------



## NeuroCindy

Any update on the schedule of events?  Fastpass booking days are quickly approaching.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

NeuroCindy said:


> Any update on the schedule of events? Fastpass booking days are quickly approaching.



No update on this - still waiting on several of the team to send me their meet/event info.

As soon as we have this it will be posted here.


----------



## Adam Lavender

I know this might have been asked and i apologize if it has.  Will there be online registration for some of the events the crew will be hosting. And does it normally cost a price?


----------



## PamNC

Hi John, 

A couple questions. If I go to Animal Kingdom the day of the Pandora Party, will I have to leave when the park closes or can we hang around until the party starts? Some of us were planning on having pre-pandora drinks at Nomad Lounge. 

And last question - I totally didn't realize the transportation deadline was June 1... been so busy. Is there anyway this can be extended. 

Thanks,


----------



## disneysteve

Adam Lavender said:


> I know this might have been asked and i apologize if it has.  Will there be online registration for some of the events the crew will be hosting. And does it normally cost a price?


They did online sign up before. I don't think anything had an outright cost but they did ask for donations to GKTW.


----------



## dina444444

Adam Lavender said:


> I know this might have been asked and i apologize if it has.  Will there be online registration for some of the events the crew will be hosting. And does it normally cost a price?


The only event last time around that had a cost was they rented out a theatre at the amc for the then new pirates movie.


----------



## ohanaway

PamNC said:


> Hi John,
> 
> A couple questions. If I go to Animal Kingdom the day of the Pandora Party, will I have to leave when the park closes or can we hang around until the party starts? Some of us were planning on having pre-pandora drinks at Nomad Lounge.
> 
> And last question - I totally didn't realize the transportation deadline was June 1... been so busy. Is there anyway this can be extended.
> 
> Thanks,


I went to the link in the email today and it looks like it’s been extended  It currently says “*IMPORTANT - Transportation Sign-Up will close at midnight on 06/30/2019.”*


----------



## PamNC

ohanaway said:


> I went to the link in the email today and it looks like it’s been extended  It currently says “*IMPORTANT - Transportation Sign-Up will close at midnight on 06/30/2019.”*


Thank goodness! don't want to call an uber at 1 a.m. LOL - thank you.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

PamNC said:


> Thank goodness! don't want to call an uber at 1 a.m. LOL - thank you.



The date in the email is wrong - we really need to get the transportation numbers to the company ASAP or no one will have transportation.  I will leave the form open for a few more days but please sign up right away.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

PamNC said:


> If I go to Animal Kingdom the day of the Pandora Party, will I have to leave when the park closes or can we hang around until the party starts? Some of us were planning on having pre-pandora drinks at Nomad Lounge.



Yes you will have to leave the park.  The park is being emptied before our event.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Adam Lavender said:


> I know this might have been asked and i apologize if it has. Will there be online registration for some of the events the crew will be hosting. And does it normally cost a price?




All events will require registration.  Some will have a nominal fee that will go to GKTW as a donation and to ensure those who sign up for events have some 'skin in the game'.  In other words we want to prevent people from signing up for events and then not attend - taking a spot away from someone else  - and perhaps paying for the event will make people think twice before signing up if they might not be able to make it.

Once we have all the event details worked out (I don't know when that will be) we will post them in the original post.  At that time we will announce the day/time of sign-ups so everyone has the same chance to book.

Make sure you check this thread - or subscribe - as this is where those details will be posted.


----------



## dkrauss

WebmasterJohn said:


> Yes you will have to leave the park.  The park is being emptied before our event.


So folks..........does this mean our Pre-Party "Party" can't happen at the Nomad lounge?  If so........we still have Victoria Falls but how do we get to AK?

Doug


----------



## Tiggerette

I just started a thread to begin planning the pre-party meet up at Victoria Falls. However, I wanted to especially mention here, that it's subject to change pending DIS input. For example, if DIS leadership said, "Tigger-ette, we're already planning a pre-meet up at that time, and it might impact your party." I would say, "DIS, thanks for all the awesomeness, and I won't offer a competing meet-up when the whole point is for us to get together to socialize as a community. I just like a good theme party, and glowy/shiny flair."

As far as transport to DAK, I planned to use MinnieVan/taxi to get myself from AKV to DAK. However, I'm willing to help arrange pre-paid transport (as in you pay in advance) as part of hosting. Like John mentioned earlier, it would have to be planned in advance. I don't do last-minute logistics, but let's see what the official itinerary is before moving on that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkrauss said:


> So folks..........does this mean our Pre-Party "Party" can't happen at the Nomad lounge?  If so........we still have Victoria Falls but how do we get to AK?
> 
> Doug




So I am sure @WebmasterJohn can add more about any official infomation, but with regards to the two *Un*Official pre-parties:

- both will still be happening - at Nomad Lounge and Victoria Falls
- For the Nomad Lounge one, we will have to leave the bar and then park whenever the kick us out as part of the park clearing and then get with the masses to enter the park for the party, show our credentials, etc.  Might not be right at 9pm (I see Rivers of Light is only scheduled to start at 9pm), but yeah, expect to have an hour or so outside the park - but it will be hanging with old and new friends so will pass fast!
- The Victoria Lounge one is also still happening.  People can gather earlier but the "Get Your Glow On" part will start at 8pm.  Those wanting to take Disney transportation will need to do so prior to regular closing for Animal Kingdom.  Plan is to organize car pools/Minnie vans for those staying a bit later at the Victoria Lounge Pre-Party 

Will keep the first post of the *Un*official thread updates as well as the schedule spreadsheet I posted

hope thishelps


----------



## Sylver

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I am sure @WebmasterJohn can add more about any official infomation, but with regards to the two *Un*Official pre-parties:
> 
> - both will still be happening - at Nomad Lounge and Victoria Falls
> - For the Nomad Lounge one, we will have to leave the bar and then park whenever the kick us out as part of the park clearing and then get with the masses to enter the park for the party, show our credentials, etc.  Might not be right at 9pm (I see Rivers of Light is only scheduled to start at 9pm), but yeah, expect to have an hour or so outside the park - but it will be hanging with old and new friends so will pass fast!
> - The Victoria Lounge one is also still happening.  People can gather earlier but the "Get Your Glow On" part will start at 8pm.  Those wanting to take Disney transportation will need to do so prior to regular closing for Animal Kingdom.  Plan is to organize car pools/Minnie vans for those staying a bit later at the Victoria Lounge Pre-Party
> 
> Will keep the first post of the *Un*official thread updates as well as the schedule spreadsheet I posted
> 
> hope thishelps


I’d like to join the Nomad Lounge unofficial get together. Do I need to do anything. What time is it starting?  Thanks so much.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sylver said:


> I’d like to join the Nomad Lounge unofficial get together. Do I need to do anything. What time is it starting?  Thanks so much.



Hey Sylver - I've added you to the list of people interested in this to the first page posts on the *Un*Official thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/un-official-20-years-of-dreams-event-thread.3713642/

You can see the schedule there as well as in the attached file on the first post - if there are other events you are listed in, let me know

As of now we haven't split people between the 2 pre-parties, but I evnision trying to get an idea of who is interested in which shortly

The Nomad Lounge one will start at 7pm but will be rather low-key so people can come and go as they want

hope this helps!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

@WebmasterJohn - sorry to bug you with a small detail, but just wondering if you know for those that are driving if we would be allowed to park at the Contemporary when we go over for registration/pick up our credentials or if we should plan to park at the TTC and take the monorail over

Thanks!


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> @WebmasterJohn - sorry to bug you with a small detail, but just wondering if you know for those that are driving if we would be allowed to park at the Contemporary when we go over for registration/pick up our credentials or if we should plan to park at the TTC and take the monorail over
> 
> Thanks!


I was wondering that too. I know parking is always at a premium there but if you're attending something there, they should let you in.


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> @WebmasterJohn - sorry to bug you with a small detail, but just wondering if you know for those that are driving if we would be allowed to park at the Contemporary when we go over for registration/pick up our credentials or if we should plan to park at the TTC and take the monorail over
> 
> Thanks!



that's an interesting question....the contemporary is a convention center, so you would think they would allow parking for people attending the convention...

.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

TheMaxRebo said:


> @WebmasterJohn - sorry to bug you with a small detail, but just wondering if you know for those that are driving if we would be allowed to park at the Contemporary when we go over for registration/pick up our credentials or if we should plan to park at the TTC and take the monorail over




You can park at the Contemporary.  Regular parking rules apply.


----------



## Brooklyn9317

Wow, it's getting closer! My Fastpasses are all lined up!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Brooklyn9317 said:


> Wow, it's getting closer! My Fastpasses are all lined up!



Mine too! Now I need to finalize my plans to make sure I don't need to move any fast passes.........


----------



## Michele&Jessica

*


----------



## PamNC

I'm getting butterflies in my tummy I'm so excited.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I am patiently waiting for the "official" events to be listed as I have local friends that want to meet up.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

*IMPORTANT - Discounted resort group pricing will end 6/21/2019.  If you book or modify (i.e. add dates to) your resort stay after that date you will be charged the full rack rate.  Please consider booking your room in our group ASAP as that is a 'hard and fast' date set by Disney that we cannot get around.*


----------



## OKW Lover

John, would that also apply if we were to drop days from our reservation?


----------



## roylanc

Hi John,

Got a few problems.

I mistakenly deleted the e-mail confirmation I received about the Pandora Party that I need to bring on registering at the contemporary.
Tried to get it back but failed miserably
We did print a copy last October, but can't find it at the moment.​Could another be sent to me please.
We purchased 2 tickets Roy & Mandy Lancaster. 
Thanks.


----------



## roylanc

roylanc said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Got a few problems.
> 
> I mistakenly deleted the e-mail confirmation I received about the Pandora Party that I need to bring on registering at the contemporary.
> Tried to get it back but failed miserably
> We did print a copy last October, but can't find it at the moment.
> Could another be sent to me please.
> We purchased 2 tickets Roy & Mandy Lancaster.
> Thanks.


Panic over we found the print.
It was with our Pass ports..
Should have been the first place we looked.


----------



## SteelTownDoug

TheMaxRebo said:


> @WebmasterJohn - sorry to bug you with a small detail, but just wondering if you know for those that are driving if we would be allowed to park at the Contemporary when we go over for registration/pick up our credentials or if we should plan to park at the TTC and take the monorail over
> 
> Thanks!


*MY FIRST POST ON THE DISBOARDS! YEA!*
I was curious and stressing about this myself.  I have my trip from PA planned like a space shuttle launch... down to the minute.  I have dinner reservations at 1900 at 5:30 on Thursday but I'm hoping to get from MCO (arriving at 3) to the contemporary before 5 to pick up the credentials.   I'm hoping that they let me park at the Contemporary so I can run in and pick them up and then I'll park at the Grand or TTC for dinner.  Are the folks at the Dis good about sticking around until 5 as scheduled?  As a long time listener to the podcasts their parties sound awesome.  So excited to finally experience one...


----------



## WebmasterJohn

sorry - haven't had time to check this thread lately.

yes - you can park at the contemporary - just mention you are here for our convention - they know people will be coming

glad paperwork was found


----------



## Mrnickylu

Just made this lol


----------



## WebmasterJohn

*UPDATE IN FIRST POST - The SCHEDULE OF EVENTS for the dates of our event have been added to the first post.  A few more events will be added as we finalize details.  All of the events will require preregistration with the exception of Pete's Breakfast at Top of the World as he reserves the right to auction it off.  We are going to try to have registration forms for all events that require it online on July 1, 2019 (time TBA).  Patreon Subscribers will have early access to register for events (you will receive an email from John as the day approaches to sign up).  All events will have a small fee to attend with all of the proceeds going to Give Kids the World.  To use the registration forms for these events you will need your ID Number and the email you used to sign up originally (these are the same as what was required to sign up for the Pandora Party and after party transportation).  If you don't know your ID you can email John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and he will send you an email with that info to help you be prepared for sign-up day. *


----------



## Mrnickylu

Can't believe Teresa didn't book Tasty Treat! 

*Sorry Twistee Treat


----------



## disneysteve

Mrnickylu said:


> Can't believe Teresa didn't book Tasty Treat!


They probably had to keep things onsite so Twistee Treat wasn't an option.


----------



## rteetz

Put it in a spreadsheet for people to better see when the events are.


----------



## dkrauss

Ok...…...I'll bring it up.... @WebmasterJohn is there a plan or process in place to ensure that some "non-patreon" members of the DISboards will be able to attend events not being auctioned? 

Thanks in advance for answering this question.

Doug


----------



## disneysteve

I certainly hope all of the events will have enough capacity to not get sold out just to Patreon members.


----------



## wiihoo888

Hoping I can get to do the Baseline Tap House event for my 50th birthday! Keeping all current plans until things are definite, but


----------



## k8Davies

wiihoo888 said:


> Hoping I can get to do the Baseline Tap House event for my 50th birthday! Keeping all current plans until things are definite, but




Well fingers crossed you get a slot. That’s one of the events I’m hoping to sign up to as well; and I was just planning on celebrating drinking.

So it’ll be nice for someone to have something legit to celebrate and I think it is an excellent way to mark such an special birthday.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

All events will have limited number of spaces and they will fill be first-come, first-serve.

Patreon members will get first shot.

There is no plan to hold back space at any of these events for non-Patreon members.


----------



## wiihoo888

k8Davies said:


> Well fingers crossed you get a slot. That’s one of the events I’m hoping to sign up to as well; and I was just planning on celebrating drinking.
> 
> So it’ll be nice for someone to have something legit to celebrate and I think it is an excellent way to mark such an special birthday.


Will keep my fingers crossed for you as well


----------



## Tiggerette

Thank you for the advance notice that the events require an extra cost in addition to our registration fee. It appears our registration fee only applies to credentials, bidding on auction items and attending the podcast?  

I also appreciate the extraordinary cost it must take to rent out convention space, create the credentials, the behind-the-scenes registration infrastructure, and many other time, effort, resource costs by several dedicated staff. So when I say the "registration fee only applies" I mean in the sense which events we are allowed to attend solely by registering and paying that initial fee. If I've missed an official event that does not require a second fee, I welcome the correction. Thank you again for providing the environment for us to enjoy each other's company while celebrating Dreams Agents! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lisann

disneysteve said:


> I certainly hope all of the events will have enough capacity to not get sold out just to Patreon members.


Yeah, me, too.  I have to be honest and state that I am not liking the whole Patreon/Non-Patreon side of this celebration.


----------



## jcb

I hesitate to respond to the above posts.  I do not want to call anyone out individually and yet I feel motivated to comment. 

Few if any organizations fail to show preferential treatment to donors or contributors.  This may seem unfair to non-donors or non-contributors but another thread took up 9 pages and lasted over a month discussing the various Patreon tiers and whether the amounts were set too high for what was being provided.  As much as believe in inclusiveness and welcoming different views, it is quite hard for me to see anything wrong with giving first crack to Patreon supporters.   And to be clear, I am one so feel free to take my opinion with a grain of salt if you like but I have said similar things when I've been on the other side too.

As for the fees to attend events.  John has described these fees as "small."  I suspect he would rather not charge any fee and rely on donations but when you do that, you end up with people signing up for an event and then no showing.  That's not fair to people who want to go but for one reason or another, weren't able to sign up before the event maxed out.

My comments are my own, by the way.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

The amount we are charging for the overall event comes nowhere near close to covering even a small fraction of the costs.

The amount we are charging for the party comes nowhere near close to covering even a small fraction of the costs.

The amount we are charging for the after party transportation comes nowhere near close to covering even a small fraction of the costs.

The amount we will be charging for the individual events are purely designed to keep folks from signing up, holding a spot and not showing, taking a spot from someone else.  I mentioned this before - without some 'skin in the game' people will hold spots for events even if they know they probably won't attend and that's not fair to anyone.  The amounts will be small and all proceeds go to GKTW.  Nothing will go to Dreams or to offset costs for the events themselves.


----------



## ReelRedHead

Thank you, John. I am sorry that you even needed to post that reply.


----------



## Lisann

I think the two topics are getting mixed up. There are two topics here...Patreon vs Non-Patreon, and then fees for each individual event.

I have no problem paying for an event for which I am registering.  There are costs involved, plain and simple.

I do, however, feel as if the kids with the most expensive gifts (Patreon supporters) get to go to the birthday party first, and then if there is room left, then 'the rest of us' can come, too.  Feels a little icky.  This is not stated with any malice.


----------



## k8Davies

I never knew about GKTW until I started watching the Dis.

But after learning about what they do I am so glad that they will benefit from this event. 

So when I’m having oodles fun either at an event or just being there,  knowing that in some small way I’m giving a little bit back will make it extra special.


----------



## k8Davies

Also I’ve had a fab idea if SWGE opens on the 11th for AP and the team want to go.

My idea is Julie and Kevin run the show and they raffle off the other seat to the Disser, bit like the inmates running the asylum lol  

Bet it’ll be fun albeit totally crazy...


----------



## NeuroCindy

What level of patreons get first opportunity? Or is it done in tiered waves?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Lisann said:


> I do, however, feel as if the kids with the most expensive gifts (Patreon supporters) get to go to the birthday party first, and then if there is room left, then 'the rest of us' can come, too. Feels a little icky. This is not stated with any malice.




Feels a little malicey.....

I think you would be best served by addressing your concerns about the Patreon sponsors and sign-ups with Pete.


----------



## wiihoo888

k8Davies said:


> Also I’ve had a fab idea if SWGE opens on the 11th for AP and the team want to go.
> 
> My idea is Julie and Kevin run the show and they raffle off the other seat to the Disser, bit like the inmates running the asylum lol
> 
> Bet it’ll be fun albeit totally crazy...


LOVE it!!


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Also I’ve had a fab idea if SWGE opens on the 11th for AP and the team want to go.
> 
> My idea is Julie and Kevin run the show and they raffle off the other seat to the Disser, bit like the inmates running the asylum lol
> 
> Bet it’ll be fun albeit totally crazy...



love that idea!!!
and if we're talking crazy people, you could add in those of us (like you and me) who are flying in from halfway around the world for this event...
i think we score pretty high up there on the nuttiness scale....
at least my friends who've heard about this trip certainly think so!!!   

.

.


----------



## cmarsh31

disneyholic family said:


> love that idea!!!
> and if we're talking crazy people, you could add in those of us (like you and me) who are flying in from halfway around the world for this event...
> i think we score pretty high up there on the nuttiness scale....
> at least my friends who've heard about this trip certainly think so!!!
> 
> .
> 
> .


Having been to the 2017 Event,  I say totally worth it!


----------



## DanielleC

WebmasterJohn said:


> The amount we are charging for the overall event comes nowhere near close to covering even a small fraction of the costs.
> 
> The amount we are charging for the party comes nowhere near close to covering even a small fraction of the costs.
> 
> The amount we are charging for the after party transportation comes nowhere near close to covering even a small fraction of the costs.
> 
> The amount we will be charging for the individual events are purely designed to keep folks from signing up, holding a spot and not showing, taking a spot from someone else.  I mentioned this before - without some 'skin in the game' people will hold spots for events even if they know they probably won't attend and that's not fair to anyone.  The amounts will be small and all proceeds go to GKTW.  Nothing will go to Dreams or to offset costs for the events themselves.



I replied to John because this applies to the event and isn't intended to be a reply to anyone in particular.

I've been doing events for 40+ years, most recently a national convention for a leisure group in Orlando in 2017 with nearly 2,000 people attending.

I had been avoiding attending because in my own little mind, the cost was too much for me this year. I was thinking the cost for this event was somewhere between $200 and $250. When I finally checked it out and saw it was $35 I thought Oh My God.

Everything the promoter uses for and at the event has a cost to the promoter. I've rarely seen anyone have the run of the resort for rooms like "The Dis" has; there are rooms at every Disney owned resort. They are using meeting rooms and usually they come with a required food and beverage component or you pay for the meeting rooms.

As a comparison, for 2017, Disney would “give” us all the meeting space at no cost but wanted a minimum commitment of $325,000 in Food and Beverage purchases by us (not by convention attendees in Restaurants and Bars at Coronado Springs) for 7 days.

There may not be a line item on an invoice, but you are paying for it in some way. Those free meeting rooms were anything but free. Same thing for this event.

From The Dis we get the websites for free. We get all the YouTube content for free. We get all the Social Media content for free. But it all has a cost in time and money to give it to us for free. Six video cameras, six microphones, 12 stands, cables, a sound board, a video mixer, the headsets, the studio monitors, all the software to run it all, a hefty broadband internet connection, it all costs them money and it is anything but cheap. And people are complaining that they have to pay Patreon $10 a month for a few months. The Patreon fees help offset these costs.

We’re paying $35 to attend. Pandora is costing $95. That’s $130. By comparison, the annual Star Wars convention costs $200+. D23 costs a heck of a lot more. And for these add ons, meeting the Dis staff, Patreon members have first crack at getting in with them. And the profits go to Give Kids The World.

The event costs less than dinner for two. With Pandora it costs $36 for 12 months. And people are complaining? Because you may not be able to meet one of the Dis staff?


----------



## OKW Lover

DanielleC said:


> The event costs less than dinner for two. With Pandora it costs $36 for 12 months. And people are complaining? Because you may not be able to meet one of the Dis staff?


Good points in your post.  Thanks @DanielleC 
Just wanted to add that these events are a fund raiser for Give Kids the World and the DIS/DU doesn't make any money on them.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

DanielleC said:


> Because you may not be able to meet one of the Dis staff?




Thank you for a comprehensive explanation of how conventions work, especially at Disney.

I want to add that your opportunity to meet the DIS/Dreams folks will not be limited to the 'extra/individual' events.  Several of us will be 'stationed' at the check-in desk and auction room throughout the entire event.   Others are going to be coming there when they are not hosting their own events and/or otherwise not busy.

If there is someone you 'have' to meet or the event 'will be ruined for you' I invite you to contact them on social media and ask them for when they plan to be at the auction room so you can make a point to meet them.  They will be thrilled to do so.


----------



## jcb

WebmasterJohn said:


> Thank you for a comprehensive explanation of how conventions work, especially at Disney.
> 
> I want to add that your opportunity to meet the DIS/Dreams folks will not be limited to the 'extra/individual' events.  Several of us will be '*stationed*' at the check-in desk and auction room throughout the entire event.   Others are going to be coming there when they are not hosting their own events and/or otherwise not busy.
> 
> If there is someone you 'have' to meet or the event 'will be ruined for you' I invite you to contact them on social media and ask them for when they plan to be at the auction room so you can make a point to meet them.  They will be thrilled to do so.



Nice use of quotes, John.  I have some heavy duty towing chains in my garage if you need them....


----------



## skittles67

This event is a FUNDRAISER. For children. Who are critically ill. 
Now, as much as I would like to hang out with Ryno, or Steve, or Jackie (I loooove Jackie!) if I can't get into their events, I'm not going to be upset or angry. It is what it is. I am attending a fundraiser and it's not all about what can I get. It's not about me. 
This is for children who are ill and their wish is to go to Disney World. I feel some people take for granted how lucky they are. Not everyone can go multiple times a year. Some families save for years just to go once. GKTW provides families with that once in a lifetime trip. Please people let's keep this in perspective. 
If you have kids, hug them often. Say I love you. Spend quality time with them. Don't take a single day with them for granted. Be thankful that they are healthy, because in the blink of an eye they can be taken from you and all you have left is memories.


----------



## SG131

skittles67 said:


> This event is a FUNDRAISER. For children. Who are critically ill.
> Now, as much as I would like to hang out with Ryno, or Steve, or Jackie (I loooove Jackie!) if I can't get into their events, I'm not going to be upset or angry. It is what it is. I am attending a fundraiser and it's not all about what can I get. It's not about me.
> This is for children who are ill and their wish is to go to Disney World. I feel some people take for granted how lucky they are. Not everyone can go multiple times a year. Some families save for years just to go once. GKTW provides families with that once in a lifetime trip. Please people let's keep this in perspective.
> If you have kids, hug them often. Say I love you. Spend quality time with them. Don't take a single day with them for granted. Be thankful that they are healthy, because in the blink of an eye they can be taken from you and all you have left is memories.


Very well put.  Sometimes the real reason behind the event gets lost in the excitement, but seeing what these GKTW trips mean to families is amazing.  In December, one of the shifts involved me driving a golf cart around the village.  An older gentleman stops me and asks me how to get somewhere.  He then proceeds to tell me it looks a lot different than the last time he was here.  Apparently, he had been part of a wish trip with his granddaughter who sadly later passed away from cancer.  That day was the 5 year anniversary of her death, and they chose to remember her on that day by going back to GKTW village, finding her star on the ceiling and walking around remembering some of the last happy memories they had with her.

The dis could easily have made this a for profit event with how disney/disunplugged crazy some of us (myself included) are and its wonderful that instead of doing so they use it as a fundraiser for such an amazing organization.


----------



## dkrauss

skittles67 said:


> This event is a FUNDRAISER. For children. Who are critically ill.
> Now, as much as I would like to hang out with Ryno, or Steve, or Jackie (I loooove Jackie!) if I can't get into their events, I'm not going to be upset or angry. It is what it is. I am attending a fundraiser and it's not all about what can I get. It's not about me.
> This is for children who are ill and their wish is to go to Disney World. I feel some people take for granted how lucky they are. Not everyone can go multiple times a year. Some families save for years just to go once. GKTW provides families with that once in a lifetime trip. Please people let's keep this in perspective.
> If you have kids, hug them often. Say I love you. Spend quality time with them. Don't take a single day with them for granted. Be thankful that they are healthy, because in the blink of an eye they can be taken from you and all you have left is memories.


Excellent post that puts perspective around this event.

In the end this event IS a fundraiser, and of the two issues that have been floating around for the past 2 days I'm of the opinion the issue of cost/fees for event activities should not be an issue.  Beyond the fundraiser point what John has put together from a cost perspective is amazing.  The room discounts....the transportation....PANDORA!!!!  I know I personally appreciate the effort and the opportunity to participate.  We're getting a deal!  The small charge for events has been explained expertly, so I'm not even going to go there.........  

As for the M&G sign up stuff.  @skittles67 you are correct it is what it is.....the only thing I'd say is having the opportunity to interact with the DIS Team is pretty cool....especially in unique ways/locations.  I wonder if people aren't angry (maybe some are....idk) but just a bit sad.  I know my wife and I have been planning this trip since October and we're very excited.  We've participated in these before and meeting the folks you see on the podcast is pretty cool.......they're like TV stars....for us because we watch the DIS Unplugged on our TV.  One of the draws was the ability to interact with people you/we have grown to appreciate, for their knowledge of Disney and their dedication to helping others.  The money thing was never an issue for us......but it did make me sad to think I might not even get a chance to go to an event...which I may not have gotten anyway......but then that sadness dissipated......as you said "it is what it is".  Also, the folks here on the boards have created a week of "Unofficial events" that will keep us more than involved.  I'm truly psyched for this week at Disney World........I didn't have to make a FP for FOP!!!!

In the end we are all human which means we aren't perfect....but perspective is important and as @skittles67 said _"If you have kids*{family and/or friends}*, hug them often. Say I love you. Spend quality time with them. Don't take a single day with them for granted. Be thankful that they are healthy, because in the blink of an eye they can be taken from you and all you have left is memories."_

Doug


----------



## Braddy007

SG131 said:


> Very well put.  Sometimes the real reason behind the event gets lost in the excitement, but seeing what these GKTW trips mean to families is amazing.  In December, one of the shifts involved me driving a golf cart around the village.  An older gentleman stops me and asks me how to get somewhere.  He then proceeds to tell me it looks a lot different than the last time he was here.  Apparently, he had been part of a wish trip with his granddaughter who sadly later passed away from cancer.  That day was the 5 year anniversary of her death, and they chose to remember her on that day by going back to GKTW village, finding her star on the ceiling and walking around remembering some of the last happy memories they had with her.
> 
> The dis could easily have made this a for profit event with how disney/disunplugged crazy some of us (myself included) are and its wonderful that instead of doing so they use it as a fundraiser for such an amazing organization.




I am not crying, my face is just really sweaty at the moment.


----------



## hertamaniac

I only purchased the registration fee knowing the proceeds were going to GKTW as I may not make it to any event.  I consider it a pay it forward scenario.


----------



## NeuroCindy

I don't think anyone is upset about paying for events.  Everyone recognizes it as a fundraiser.  People are frustrated that patreon supporters, where the funds don't go to GKTW, are given first selection.  I'm not saying the Dis is right or wrong for doing it that way, frankly my opinion on it doesn't matter.


----------



## disneysteve

NeuroCindy said:


> I don't think anyone is upset about paying for events.  Everyone recognizes it as a fundraiser.  People are frustrated that patreon supporters, where the funds don't go to GKTW, are given first selection.  I'm not saying the Dis is right or wrong for doing it that way, frankly my opinion on it doesn't matter.


I realize the event is a fundraiser and I'm all in favor of that. Thanks entirely to the DIS, we have become volunteers at GKTW Village and have donated quite a bit to them as well both directly and through events such as this one.

If I just wanted to support GKTW, however, I'd write a check and stay home. We are spending a few thousand dollars and a week of our time to attend this event. We did so with the expectation that we would get to see a bunch of old friends, make some new ones, and interact with members of the DIS team at various events throughout the week. Hopefully that will still be true and the events won't all get booked up by Patreon members. If, by chance, the first round of events does get "sold out" to Patreon members, hopefully they will add more events that the rest of us can attend. If not, my family and I will just enjoy a week in Walt Disney World and see folks at the Pandora party and podcast recording. We're good either way. We'll be disappointed if we don't get to do any of the individual DIS events but we'll be in Disney World. We'll have a good time no matter what.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

This isn't directed at John at all, he has been incredibly generous and tried to help and accommodate everyone to get a chance to meet the team.
       But some of this pushback from other posters is too much.   No one said they didn't care and want to support the kids, that upset me that we somehow leapt to that.  The question arose after beyond travel costs, event costs, donations to GKTW, many folks donating items and bidding is also became a requisite to donate to the podcast.  It was never about the money for the kids, it was the Patreon thing.    I admit, I was downright disappointed things wouldn't likely be open to the public and probably could have spoken more gently initially.
   I could join Patreon temporarily (and I don't blame others who do) but it doesn't sit well with me,  knowing I can't justify commiting long term to supporting the podcast.  It's my choice, it's okay.
    I have given and will give again to GKTW regardless if I end up coming.   And yes I feel bad for how much it is costing them. I personally wish they wouldn't have it at WDW.   I do WANT to pay my fair share for a venue.  Maybe in future years there would be an opportunity to have something at an airport hotel where costs could be covered easier.
    As a potential first timer to both WDW and Dis events, I also want to say the desire to come to the organized events for me isn't about wanting to take up the team's time, like we are entitled to hang out with them, coming to the events is partly about not feeling like a lost soul in a massive, strange place. It's about being courageous enough to walk around and say, "Hi, I am Tracy" and meet fellow Disney people and come away with friends.
   Anyways, I wish everyone a really, really good trip.  I thank John for his hard work.  I apologize if I at all, came across as ungrateful to his generosity and hardwork.


----------



## wiihoo888

disneysteve said:


> I realize the event is a fundraiser and I'm all in favor of that. Thanks entirely to the DIS, we have become volunteers at GKTW Village and have donated quite a bit to them as well both directly and through events such as this one.
> 
> If I just wanted to support GKTW, however, I'd write a check and stay home. We are spending a few thousand dollars and a week of our time to attend this event. We did so with the expectation that we would get to see a bunch of old friends, make some new ones, and interact with members of the DIS team at various events throughout the week. Hopefully that will still be true and the events won't all get booked up by Patreon members. If, by chance, the first round of events does get "sold out" to Patreon members, hopefully they will add more events that the rest of us can attend. If not, my family and I will just enjoy a week in Walt Disney World and see folks at the Pandora party and podcast recording. We're good either way. We'll be disappointed if we don't get to do any of the individual DIS events but we'll be in Disney World. We'll have a good time no matter what.


It really is all about perspective. I had no idea what to expect when I signed up for this event. The unofficial event planning has truly been amazing! I’m thankful for the members of the group who have taken the time to plan and track activities for the past few months. I have come to feel that you are my extended DIS family, where I have just not attached the faces to the names yet. It has been truly fun learning about all of you, and having fun along the way.

As for the official event plans.  I’m going in knowing I am going to have the opportunity to meet, and personally thank, the folks who let me get my inner Mickey on while I’m not in the “world”. If I get the events I want, that will be awesome! If not, I am still going to have a blast at Disney.....I may just be chatting up the locals more at the registration area (be forewarned, I can get chatty). I’ll also probably be bidding on a lot of auction items that I really don’t need, but that’s where the GKTW comes into play. This event has given me the opportunity to not have my husband’s eyes roll so much while I am evaluating my Disney purchasing “needs” In all seriousness though, thank you John et al,  for putting this event together, and for being so responsive to our questions and concerns.

See you real soon❤


----------



## ChimneyJim

the money from Patreon goes directly toward producing the content everyone enjoys.  Why shouldn't they get first crack?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ChimneyJim said:


> the money from Patreon goes directly toward producing the content everyone enjoys.  Why shouldn't they get first crack?



I definitely get that - I think the issue is this structure is a new development and sort of "changing the rules mid-game" but at the end of the day there are a lot of chances to hang with the team - even just at the main room in the Contemporary


----------



## disneysteve

wiihoo888 said:


> I’ll also probably be bidding on a lot of auction items that I really don’t need, but that’s where the GKTW comes into play.


LOL. We take a different approach to the auction. We know we don't need that stuff so instead of buying a bunch of the items, we donate a bunch of the items. We figure the money they raise from selling everything we donate is one way we help support GKTW. And I love watching to see how much the items we contributed bring in.


----------



## Dr.mom.dariano

I signed up for the transportation to the party, but I’m unclear on the details.  Did I miss them? How early will we be picked up?  Trying to make dinner plans.


----------



## MK2010

I want to add a complaint. How am I supposed to choose between Cookies with Jackie and Crafting with Kathy?????  Crafting make me hungry. Can we combine the events? Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## k8Davies

@wiihoo888 loved you post although I did have to re-read it a couple of times as



wiihoo888 said:


> ....I may just be chatting up the locals more at the registration area (be forewarned, I can get chatty).



  chatting people up - has different connotations in the UK - lol


----------



## LJCrozzo

Dr.mom.dariano said:


> I signed up for the transportation to the party, but I’m unclear on the details.  Did I miss them? How early will we be picked up?  Trying to make dinner plans.


Correct me if I’m wrong anybody but I believe the transportation is just to get back to your hotel after the party. You have to make your own way there for it.


----------



## roylanc

LJCrozzo said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong anybody but I believe the transportation is just to get back to your hotel after the party. You have to make your own way there for it.


I signed up & paid for the Transport after the party. I believe you have to make your own way there before the party starts.


----------



## roylanc

Damn gonna miss the Taphouse with Rhyno.
We have an ADR that evening at the New Toledo.
Hopefully we can sign up for the Dole Whip meet at the Polynesian with Steve & Makayla.


----------



## roylanc

DanielleC said:


> I replied to John because this applies to the event and isn't intended to be a reply to anyone in particular.
> 
> I've been doing events for 40+ years, most recently a national convention for a leisure group in Orlando in 2017 with nearly 2,000 people attending.
> 
> I had been avoiding attending because in my own little mind, the cost was too much for me this year. I was thinking the cost for this event was somewhere between $200 and $250. When I finally checked it out and saw it was $35 I thought Oh My God.
> 
> Everything the promoter uses for and at the event has a cost to the promoter. I've rarely seen anyone have the run of the resort for rooms like "The Dis" has; there are rooms at every Disney owned resort. They are using meeting rooms and usually they come with a required food and beverage component or you pay for the meeting rooms.
> 
> As a comparison, for 2017, Disney would “give” us all the meeting space at no cost but wanted a minimum commitment of $325,000 in Food and Beverage purchases by us (not by convention attendees in Restaurants and Bars at Coronado Springs) for 7 days.
> 
> There may not be a line item on an invoice, but you are paying for it in some way. Those free meeting rooms were anything but free. Same thing for this event.
> 
> From The Dis we get the websites for free. We get all the YouTube content for free. We get all the Social Media content for free. But it all has a cost in time and money to give it to us for free. Six video cameras, six microphones, 12 stands, cables, a sound board, a video mixer, the headsets, the studio monitors, all the software to run it all, a hefty broadband internet connection, it all costs them money and it is anything but cheap. And people are complaining that they have to pay Patreon $10 a month for a few months. The Patreon fees help offset these costs.
> 
> We’re paying $35 to attend. Pandora is costing $95. That’s $130. By comparison, the annual Star Wars convention costs $200+. D23 costs a heck of a lot more. And for these add ons, meeting the Dis staff, Patreon members have first crack at getting in with them. And the profits go to Give Kids The World.
> 
> The event costs less than dinner for two. With Pandora it costs $36 for 12 months. And people are complaining? Because you may not be able to meet one of the Dis staff?


Great Comparison on costs & what the DIS provide us with daily & weekly at no cost to us.
This will be our first DIS meet & we feel so lucky that we managed to get tickets for the Pandora event & it fell during our 2 week vacation at WDW this year.
What the DIS team do & have been doing for GKTW over the years has been awesome.
We are looking forward to attending the silent auction.
What John & the team have planned is incredible.
We are not Patreon contributors but we have spoken about it & have decided to sign up this month.
We love the shows & what the team does, they have given us immense pleasure & tips over the past 10 years.
So we are going to help them by being Patreon subscribers.


----------



## cmarsh31

MK2010 said:


> I want to add a complaint. How am I supposed to choose between Cookies with Jackie and Crafting with Kathy?????  Crafting make me hungry. Can we combine the events? Can't wait to see everyone!


I know! I want to do them both!


----------



## wiihoo888

k8Davies said:


> @wiihoo888 loved you post although I did have to re-read it a couple of times as
> 
> 
> 
> chatting people up - has different connotations in the UK - lol


Uh oh...what have I said this time I always find a way


----------



## disneyholic family

wiihoo888 said:


> Uh oh...what have I said this time I always find a way



in british it has a sexual connotation - when you chat someone up, it's kind of like hitting on them i guess is the best analogy...

there are lots of amusing differences between british and american.....i've learned the hard way....(as in never call that thing people wear around their waist a 'fanny pack" - call it a bum bag when you're in the UK.....fanny does not mean the same thing in british as in american....  )....
.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> in british it has a sexual connotation - when you chat someone up, it's kind of like hitting on them i guess is the best analogy...
> 
> there are lots of amusing differences between british and american.....i've learned the hard way....(as in never call that thing people wear around their waist a 'fanny pack" - call it a bum bag when you're in the UK.....fanny does not mean the same thing in british as in american....  )....
> .



I have seen "chatting someone up" used in similar connotation here - like sort of flirting or hitting on someone

I do enjoy the differences ... my kids (more when they were a bit younger) watched a kids show called "Peppa Pig" that was British and you use some of those British terms (like "lift" for "elevator", things like that)


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have seen "chatting someone up" used in similar connotation here - like sort of flirting or hitting on someone
> 
> I do enjoy the differences ... my kids (more when they were a bit younger) watched a kids show called "Peppa Pig" that was British and you use some of those British terms (like "lift" for "elevator", things like that)



but in american, you can say chatting someone up with an entirely non-sexual connotation.  
Not so in British - it is always romantic/sexual.

there are funny differences that years ago would make me do a double take...........








.


----------



## wiihoo888

disneyholic family said:


> in british it has a sexual connotation - when you chat someone up, it's kind of like hitting on them i guess is the best analogy...
> 
> there are lots of amusing differences between british and american.....i've learned the hard way....(as in never call that thing people wear around their waist a 'fanny pack" - call it a bum bag when you're in the UK.....fanny does not mean the same thing in british as in american....  )....
> .


Does add a very humorous spin on things, but not what I was going for here


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> but in american, you can say chatting someone up with an entirely non-sexual connotation.
> Not so in British - it is always romantic/sexual.
> 
> there are funny differences that years ago would make me do a double take........




Definitely as my other half would go spare,  if I said I had a load of American’s chatting me up while on a solo trip..

It’s a bit like when you guys say fanny meaning butt, always make me laugh as it means something different in the UK..

Also you will need to google that one as I’m not explaining it as I’ve read the boards guild lines and keep it clean folks, keep it clean..


----------



## wiihoo888

disneyholic family said:


> but in american, you can say chatting someone up with an entirely non-sexual connotation.
> Not so in British - it is always romantic/sexual.
> 
> there are funny differences that years ago would make me do a double take...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Whew......I’m glad I’m not the only one who used that terminology in the states in a non-sexual way. Was starting to re-evaluate a lot of conversations I have had over the past several decades


----------



## wiihoo888

k8Davies said:


> Definitely as my other half would go spare,  if I said I had a load of American’s chatting me up while on a solo trip..
> 
> It’s a bit like when you guys say fanny meaning butt, always make me laugh as it means something different in the UK..


Oh, the stories you could go home with. A group of conventioneers chatting you up while trying to outbid each other on fanny packs


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> Definitely as my other half would go spare,  if I said I had a load of American’s chatting me up while on a solo trip..
> 
> It’s a bit like when you guys say fanny meaning butt, always make me laugh as it means something different in the UK..




or how americans wear pants....brits do too, just not the same ones the americans are referring to... 

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> or how americans wear pants....brits do too, just not the same ones the americans are referring to...
> 
> .



same with "jumpers"


----------



## jcb

If we are talking differences, then the most troubling one for me was the dumbfounded look I received from the Tower of London Starbucks barista when I asked if they had "half-and-half."  Half-and-half what," he asked.


----------



## disneysteve

jcb said:


> If we are talking differences, then the most troubling one for me was the dumbfounded look I received from the Tower of London Starbucks barista when I asked if they had "half-and-half."  Half-and-half what," he asked.


A good friend and former travel agent was in Jamaica once and asked for skim milk. The waiter had a confused look on his face and went back into the kitchen. He came back and said they only had cow's milk and goat's milk, no skim milk. We have no idea what he thought a skim was.


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> same with "jumpers"



as in british men wear jumpers, american men wear sweaters...
a friend of mine went into saks in nyc and asked for a jumper...
the salesperson said "for your daughter?"
"no, the jumper's for me".....
she was speechless..
.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> as in british men wear jumpers, american men wear sweaters...
> a friend of mine went into saks in nyc and asked for a jumper...
> the salesperson said "for your daughter?"
> "no, the jumper's for me".....
> she was speechless..
> .



yup - and my wife is an independent merchandiser selling girls dresses and rompers and jumpers.  They have cute patterns, but I don't think I would look very good wearing any of those jumpers


----------



## DanielleC

k8Davies said:


> Definitely as my other half would go spare,  if I said I had a load of American’s chatting me up while on a solo trip..
> 
> It’s a bit like when you guys say fanny meaning butt, always make me laugh as it means something different in the UK..
> 
> Also you will need to google that one as I’m not explaining it as I’ve read the boards guild lines and keep it clean folks, keep it clean..



Oh then you don't want to "chat me up", you'll confuse the heck out of him!!!


----------



## jcb

I'm also debating whether to wear my trainers to the Pandora event.


----------



## roylanc

skittles67 said:


> This event is a FUNDRAISER. For children. Who are critically ill.
> Now, as much as I would like to hang out with Ryno, or Steve, or Jackie (I loooove Jackie!) if I can't get into their events, I'm not going to be upset or angry. It is what it is. I am attending a fundraiser and it's not all about what can I get. It's not about me.
> This is for children who are ill and their wish is to go to Disney World. I feel some people take for granted how lucky they are. Not everyone can go multiple times a year. Some families save for years just to go once. GKTW provides families with that once in a lifetime trip. Please people let's keep this in perspective.
> If you have kids, hug them often. Say I love you. Spend quality time with them. Don't take a single day with them for granted. Be thankful that they are healthy, because in the blink of an eye they can be taken from you and all you have left is memories.


Well said..


----------



## PamNC

Me - I'm just grateful to be going to this once in a lifetime event... $130 for the event and Pandora party is a steal if you ask me. If I don't get in the additional events with the DIS cast, it's not a big deal. I'll betcha' I'll run into them at the Contemporary or the Pandora Party. I'm happy to be able to go ... it's been a struggle... I've had to switch to an airbnb offsite and cancel my reservation at POP.... my dog got sick and there was a hefty bill, then a week later my cat go sick. So, I'm barely, I mean barely going to be able to go. God willing nothing else happens. We are getting great discounts on rooms (even though I can't take advantage of it now), and the tickets as well. I'm staying in a shared townhouse with complete strangers who are doing the same, but it's the only way I can make this happen. I'm single, have a home of my own and have nobody to share bills with. I'm saying this to offer some perspective here - if you're going to this,  in my opinion EPIC event, and you're able to stay on-property ... consider yourself blessed and don't sweat the small stuff. If you can't have drinks with Rhino or a dole whip with Steve.... perhaps you can run into them organically at the event and tell them how much you appreciate everything they do for you and all the great information they provide for your trip planning. Plus, they give us our Disney fix when we're not there...right???!!! I for one will be happy if I just make it there.  'nuff said


----------



## Dave Hollywood

Anyone else plan on driving? I figure I can get a spot close to the entrace if I drive in after the park closes. Then it will be easy to exit, too.


----------



## disneysteve

Dave Hollywood said:


> Anyone else plan on driving? I figure I can get a spot close to the entrace if I drive in after the park closes. Then it will be easy to exit, too.


We will be driving. We are driving down and staying offsite, as we typically do, so we will drive to AK for the party.


----------



## NeuroCindy

Dave Hollywood said:


> Anyone else plan on driving? I figure I can get a spot close to the entrace if I drive in after the park closes. Then it will be easy to exit, too.



For the epcot party a few years ago I believe I got parking in the first or second row.  It was close to the front.


----------



## OKW Lover

Dave Hollywood said:


> Anyone else plan on driving? I figure I can get a spot close to the entrace if I drive in after the park closes. Then it will be easy to exit, too.


Since we are local, yes we will be driving over.  No doubt there will be excellent parking spots available by then.


----------



## MrsInsG

PamNC said:


> Me - I'm just grateful to be going to this once in a lifetime event... $130 for the event and Pandora party is a steal if you ask me. If I don't get in the additional events with the DIS cast, it's not a big deal. I'll betcha' I'll run into them at the Contemporary or the Pandora Party. I'm happy to be able to go ... it's been a struggle... I've had to switch to an airbnb offsite and cancel my reservation at POP.... my dog got sick and there was a hefty bill, then a week later my cat go sick. So, I'm barely, I mean barely going to be able to go. God willing nothing else happens. We are getting great discounts on rooms (even though I can't take advantage of it now), and the tickets as well. I'm staying in a shared townhouse with complete strangers who are doing the same, but it's the only way I can make this happen. I'm single, have a home of my own and have nobody to share bills with. I'm saying this to offer some perspective here - if you're going to this,  in my opinion EPIC event, and you're able to stay on-property ... consider yourself blessed and don't sweat the small stuff. If you can't have drinks with Rhino or a dole whip with Steve.... perhaps you can run into them organically at the event and tell them how much you appreciate everything they do for you and all the great information they provide for your trip planning. Plus, they give us our Disney fix when we're not there...right???!!! I for one will be happy if I just make it there.  'nuff said



Hi Pam-

This is just to say I wish you the best. The times when life seems to gang up on you really suck, but your attitude is really what makes or breaks a situation. I look forward to seeing you at the party!


----------



## dkrauss

Just heard on the podcast from John that those of us "non-Pateron" folks will get a shot at each event.  Once the capacity reaches 50% with Pateron folks the rest of the group will get access.  Thanks to John and Pete for adjusting the process.  

Please if I've mis-stated anything.........fix it here  

Doug


----------



## PamNC

MrsInsG said:


> Hi Pam-
> 
> This is just to say I wish you the best. The times when life seems to gang up on you really suck, but your attitude is really what makes or breaks a situation. I look forward to seeing you at the party!


Thank you so much!! I look forward to it as well.


----------



## k8Davies

dkrauss said:


> Just heard on the podcast from John that those of us "non-Pateron" folks will get a shot at each event.  Once the capacity reaches 50% with Pateron folks the rest of the group will get access.  Thanks to John and Pete for adjusting the process.
> 
> Please if I've mis-stated anything.........fix it here
> 
> Doug




I heard that as well.

That’s good and seems fair..  meaning everyone will still get to go for the events they want.


----------



## k8Davies

As those of us who are torn between Jackie and Cathy’s event I’ve been told that they are in the same hall so if you attend one you can say hi to the other group.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

k8Davies said:


> As those of us who are torn between Jackie and Cathy’s event I’ve been told that they are in the same hall so if you attend one you can say hi to the other group.



yes, but you are required to tell the other that "you were my 2nd choice"


----------



## k8Davies

TheMaxRebo said:


> yes, but you are required to tell the other that "you were my 2nd choice"



Wow way to make me feel guilty lol.  

I’ll employ the old, you know I picked her, just to disguise my love for you, line  

Then have my craft/cookie and eat it


----------



## Miss G.

I am so excited to attend! I've been looking forward to this, especially since its kinda a late graduation celebration.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Miss G. said:


> I am so excited to attend! I've been looking forward to this, especially since its kinda a late graduation celebration.



Congratulations!


----------



## Miss G.

Thank you! @TheMaxRebo


----------



## DanielleC

MK2010 said:


> I want to add a complaint. How am I supposed to choose between Cookies with Jackie and Crafting with Kathy?????  Crafting make me hungry. Can we combine the events? Can't wait to see everyone!



Silly, but easy choice, go to the food.  Jackie wins for me, hands down!!!


----------



## Braddy007

Aren't the events in the same conference room at the same time? Maybe you could craft a cookie?


----------



## disneyholic family

are the early registration emails going out today?


----------



## k8Davies

disneyholic family said:


> today




I was think that along with when does registration open? 

If it the middle of the night my time not a problem just need to know if I need to set an alarm to get me up


----------



## Jeffrey Clayton

Was wondering the same thing.   If the links for registration were going up today.


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> I was think that along with when does registration open?
> 
> If it the middle of the night my time not a problem just need to know if I need to set an alarm to get me up



we can wake each other up!  
i've been checking my email all day today (given what you wrote in the other thread)..
i don't normally check my email very often during the day, so i made a point of it..
at least until my phone was taken hostage by my 5 year old grandson   

.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Jeffrey Clayton said:


> are the early registration emails going out today?



Nope - we are now cross-reference all of the folks who signed up as a Patreon Member at the last minute (i.e. as of June 30th) to the event sign ups.

Unfortunately all of this takes time.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

An email has been sent to Patreon Supporters attending the event with details as to when/how to sign-up for individual events.  These sign-ups will start at 10AM Eastern Time on 7/3/2019.  Half of the available spots will be made available to Patreon Supporters at the time, the rest will be available when we open registrations up to all attendees.  I don't have an ETA on that yet but I will give you advance notice.

If you have not received an email yet please give it a few hours as it takes time to reach everyone on the mailing list.

If by later today (say after 12PM Eastern Time) you still haven't received the email and you think you should please send me an email so I can investigate further.  Most likely you used a different email address for Patreon versus what you used for the 20th Anniversary event and they're not 'lining up'.  It's an easy fix and I will make sure you get the email well in advance of the sign-ups.

Please keep in mind that once we reach 50% sign-ups on any individual event they will automatically close out to early sign-ups.  If you don't get in please don't panic, you will have a chance to try again once they open up to all attendees - again, I don't have an ETA on that yet but I will give you advance notice.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

I've received some questions that I didn't anticipate so I thought I would share the answers here in case others had the same:

1.  There is no sign-up process for the live podcast recording. As long as you have credentials for the full event you can come to the live show.

2.  For the events going on at the same time (i.e. crafting, pintrading and cupcakes) you can only sign-up for one.

3.  You do not have to stay for an entire event but we do ask that you arrive on time, especially for something like Crafting with Kathy as she will be showing you how to make something.

4.  We do ask that you stick to one event a time if they are simultaneous (meaning don't plan on meandering between Crafting, Pintrading or Cupcakes).  The podcasters who created these events are limiting them based on the number of people they think they can work with at any given time and still give everyone an enjoyable experience.  For something like crafting with Kathy she will have enough supplies for the people who signed up, if some decided to join late it wouldn’t be fair to Kathy or the other attendees.

5.  Please do not show up for an event you did not sign-up for/get into.  I know it would be tempting for those events held in a 'public' space but again this wouldn't be fair to the podcasters running the event and/or the other attendees.  We will have a way to distinguish who has signed up for each event so we will know if you're not supposed to be there.


----------



## jcb

WebmasterJohn said:


> we will know if you're not supposed to be there.


My greatest fears are being realized.  John knows where I'm not supposed to be....


----------



## k8Davies

@WebmasterJohn I have a quick question, in the email and above you say registration will open 10am eastern.

But when I click on the links the holding page say registration will open at 9am Eastern.

So really want to be sure as I’m in a meeting tomorrow 1pm-3pm UK time, so if it’s 9am I need to make sure I run out half way through, claiming I ate a dodge salad for lunch (who am I kidding I don’t eat salad)  to get a spot.

Alternatively if it is 10am need to make sure I practice my pointed stares for anyone who tries to make the meeting overrun - I’m looking at you, Janet from Accounting


----------



## disneyholic family

k8Davies said:


> @WebmasterJohn have a quick question, in the email and above you say registration will open 10am eastern.
> 
> But when I click on the links the holding page say registration will open at 9am Eastern.
> 
> So really want to be sure as I’m in a meeting tomorrow 1pm-3pm UK time, so if it’s 9am I need to make sure I run out half way through, claiming I ate a dodge salad for lunch (who am I kidding I don’t eat salad)  to get a spot.
> 
> Alternatively if it is 10am need to make sure I practice my pointed stares for anyone who tries to make the meeting overrun - I’m looking at you, Janet from Accounting



thanks for asking....i was wondering the same thing...i set my phone alarm for 4pm and 5 pm, just in case....and i cancelled a 4:30 pm meeting...no reason given.....i have my priorities!!  :


----------



## MrsInsG

WebmasterJohn said:


> I've received some questions that I didn't anticipate so I thought I would share the answers here in case others had the same:
> 
> 1.  There is no sign-up process for the live podcast recording. As long as you have credentials for the full event you can come to the live show.
> 
> 2.  For the events going on at the same time (i.e. crafting, pintrading and cupcakes) you can only sign-up for one.
> 
> 3.  You do not have to stay for an entire event but we do ask that you arrive on time, especially for something like Crafting with Kathy as she will be showing you how to make something.
> 
> 4.  We do ask that you stick to one event a time if they are simultaneous (meaning don't plan on meandering between Crafting, Pintrading or Cupcakes).  The podcasters who created these events are limiting them based on the number of people they think they can work with at any given time and still give everyone an enjoyable experience.  For something like crafting with Kathy she will have enough supplies for the people who signed up, if some decided to join late it wouldn’t be fair to Kathy or the other attendees.
> 
> 5.  Please do not show up for an event you did not sign-up for/get into.  I know it would be tempting for those events held in a 'public' space but again this wouldn't be fair to the podcasters running the event and/or the other attendees.  We will have a way to distinguish who has signed up for each event so we will know if you're not supposed to be there.



Thanks so much for doing all of this, John! Your hard work is a credit to your business. Have a great day!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

k8Davies said:


> @WebmasterJohn I have a quick question, in the email and above you say registration will open 10am eastern.
> 
> But when I click on the links the holding page say registration will open at 9am Eastern.



It's 10AM Eastern Time.  I have corrected it on the sign-up forms.

Tell Janet from accounting that no one cares about her spreadsheets.....


----------



## ChimneyJim

Confirmed for Dole Whip Meet before DAH!


----------



## MLeslie33

Good morning John,

Any updates on: 
*Thursday - 08/08/019*
8AM – 11AM Breakfast at the Top of the World with Pete – Bay Lake Towers


----------



## disneyholic family

ChimneyJim said:


> Confirmed for Dole Whip Meet before DAH!




we're going to the DVC event that night so at most we'd be able to stay at the dole whip meet for a half hour - i figured it wouldn't be fair to take a spot just for half an hour.  So i didn't sign up for that one.  I'm sure it's going to be a lot of fun!!!

But i did manage to sign up for the other ones i wanted.  

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> we're going to the DVC event that night so at most we'd be able to stay at the dole whip meet for a half hour - i figured it wouldn't be fair to take a spot just for half an hour.  So i didn't sign up for that one.  I'm sure it's going to be a lot of fun!!!
> 
> But i did manage to sign up for the other ones i wanted.
> 
> .



We are going to the DVC event but aren't planning on getting there until closer to the time that is just for the DVC folks after the regular park hours (so closer to 9:30) - so will head over after the Dole Whip event


----------



## disneyholic family

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are going to the DVC event but aren't planning on getting there until closer to the time that is just for the DVC folks after the regular park hours (so closer to 9:30) - so will head over after the Dole Whip event



according to our current plan, our group is meeting at AK at 6 PM so that we can have dinner before the event starts....
i really did want to go to the dole whip meet, but you can't have everything!  
so much to do, so little time 

.


----------



## disneyholic family

WebmasterJohn said:


> It's 10AM Eastern Time.  I have corrected it on the sign-up forms.
> 
> Tell Janet from accounting that no one cares about her spreadsheets.....



Hi John!
Do you have an idea when the general (non-patreon) sign up will be?
(or maybe you've already said and i missed it?)

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyholic family said:


> according to our current plan, our group is meeting at AK at 6 PM so that we can have dinner before the event starts....
> i really did want to go to the dole whip meet, but you can't have everything!
> so much to do, so little time
> 
> .



if it makes you feel better, I'll have an extra Dole Whip for you


----------



## k8Davies

Well I got Janet  to shut up long enough to get cupcakes with @WebmasterJackie snd the tap house with Ryno. 

Honest to god,  at the end of the meeting still in the room I was on my phone booking it all up when they were  covering AOB lol


----------



## Jeffrey Clayton

Anxiously awaiting the moment when us “little people” can sign up for the special events.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

We will be opening up sign-ups for all of the events (with the exception* of the two listed below) on Saturday 7/6/2019 at 10AM Eastern time.   There will be links provided to the sign-up forms in the original post on this thread.

*Exceptions:

1.  Ice Cream Social - this is available to book now.  We have a lot of space at this event and we did not fill the 'half' we put aside for Patreon Supporters so if you want to book this event you can do so as soon as the links are posted.

2.  Top of the World with Pete - we have just finalized the plans for this event so Patreon Supporters will have the first opportunity to book this starting at 10AM Eastern time on Saturday 7/6/2019.  Patreon supporters should have received an email with the details on how/when to book this event by now.  If yo haven't received it please send me an email and I will make sure you get it - John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.   For everyone else we will open up sign-ups for the Top of the World with Pete event at 2PM Eastern Time on Saturday 7/6/2019


----------



## OKW Lover

Just got done submitting info for several auction items.  Some nice, rare collectible watches.  

Bid early and often!!!


----------



## jennie622

I have checked all my emails searching for an ID number. Am I missing it??


----------



## Esmeralda91

jennie622 said:


> I have checked all my emails searching for an ID number. Am I missing it??


Look for an email with the subject “20 Years of Dreams Event - Pandora Party Info” from DAP@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com.


----------



## javaman

jennie622 said:


> I have checked all my emails searching for an ID number. Am I missing it??


If you can't find it I would email John really soon John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com
good luck


----------



## disneyholic family

reminder - sign up starts in half an hour.....
remember to have your *event ID* and credit card ready..
good luck!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## jennie622

javaman said:


> If you can't find it I would email John really soon John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com
> good luck




Found it!  Jeez there are a lot of emails from just that registration!!  Thank you!  Good luck!


----------



## Jeffrey Clayton

None of the links are working right now.....


----------



## cmarsh31

Jeffrey Clayton said:


> None of the links are working right now.....


Glad I'm not the only one freaking out.


----------



## ChimneyJim

LOL  Pete's breakfast was inactive for 3 minutes and gone in the time it took to paste registration number and enter email.


----------



## bartleyosu

none of links worked and then it said it was sold out, crying right now.


----------



## mcnealrkn

I am so upset.  I was on the site before time for the Patreon signups and first thing I tried was Ryno's meet and it was already closed at 9:01.  I was on the all access today and couldn't get the page to open until 9:03 and again Ryno's was closed.  Not a happy camper.


----------



## cmarsh31

I got in for Pete's breakfast, so there are at least 3 spots left when John adjusts it - all good! Had to register my whole party then email him per the instructions to removed my DH & kids


----------



## dkrauss

Ryno's event sold out in 2 minutes...…...I didn't even get the link until 10:02 and it was gone     Well whatcha gonna do 

Doug


----------



## jennie622

Jeffrey Clayton said:


> None of the links are working right now.....




Me too. By the time it came up, no more space available. On the positive side, I won’t have to change any plans. Still going to have an amazing time!!!!  I’m getting excited!!!!


----------



## Jeffrey Clayton

bartleyosu said:


> none of links worked and then it said it was sold out, crying right now.



Yeah.... what a complete crock of ***!  I have been hitting refresh on the sign-up page for Ryno since 8:55am CST.  The link finally appeared at 9:03, and just like you, it was "magically" sold out!  The only thing worse than this, was the Farewell to Great Movie Ride event a few years back with WDWNT.  Turns out, 99% of the tickets went to members of the Turner Classic Movie Club.  ***!!


----------



## wariokartel

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## skittles67

dkrauss said:


> Ryno's event sold out in 2 minutes...…...I didn't even get the link until 10:02 and it was gone     Well whatcha gonna do
> 
> Doug


Same. Oh well. I'm in Disney for 10 days! And that makes me happy


----------



## Braddy007

I got in for Pete's breakfast, entered my information, and then when i hit submit got a "file or directory not found"


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

We missed out on both Ryno and Pete’s events. Didn’t have my ID handy (should have read this thread before) so it booked before we got in


----------



## WebmasterJohn

If you're getting an error trying to sign up for Pete's event it's because wee sold out of spots for Pete’s events very quickly.  The error your getting is because the message that we ‘sold out’ isn’t working.  I am working to fix it.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Braddy007 said:


> I got in for Pete's breakfast, entered my information, and then when i hit submit got a "file or directory not found"


Got the same message. Figured this meant it booked.


----------



## Jeffrey Clayton

mcnealrkn said:


> I am so upset.  I was on the site before time for the Patreon signups and first thing I tried was Ryno's meet and it was already closed at 9:01.  I was on the all access today and couldn't get the page to open until 9:03 and again Ryno's was closed.  Not a happy camper.



Tell me about it.  My gut says that the Patreons who didn't get in on the first wave, we granted an additional few minutes.  That's the only way an event can sell out in 2 minutes with links that don't even appear!!!


----------



## ChimneyJim

I'm sure Pete will be available to say hello during the Pandora event.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Jeffrey Clayton said:


> Tell me about it.  My gut says that the Patreons who didn't get in on the first wave, we granted an additional few minutes.  That's the only way an event can sell out in 2 minutes with links that don't even appear!!!


I’m Patreon and we were not granted extra minutes. I didn’t get into Ryno’s event either opportunity.


----------



## Braddy007

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Got the same message. Figured this meant it booked.



Yup, stinks when you enter everything and get that. It had to fill within 30 seconds


----------



## KeyWest114

I’m a Patreon and didn’t get Rynos either time. We got no extra time this morning. Kept trying and one event showed and I entered info and I had my info saved to copy and paste to be quick and it was already sold out.


----------



## disneyholic family

i did manage to get pete's and then tried for one of the other events that i hadn't gotten during the patreon sign up and that one was already full.  
that was at about 5 minutes after.
And yes, my links only started working at about 2 or 3 minutes after the hour.
i kept hitting refresh over and over, until it popped open and i of course kept screwing up what i was writing...

.


----------



## ChimneyJim

Some events may only be a small amount of people especially Ryno's.  Honestly maybe what? 30?  As far as Pete's breakfast I'm not sure how large that lounge is but it was always going to be the most difficult event.  If these took place in a large setting the interaction we all want wouldn't occur.


----------



## disneyholic family

Braddy007 said:


> Yup, stinks when you enter everything and get that. It had to fill within 30 seconds



yes it was super speedy...actually thinking about it, i'm amazed the site didn't crash with that many people hitting it all at once..
.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

dkrauss said:


> Ryno's event sold out in 2 minutes...…...I didn't even get the link until 10:02 and it was gone     Well whatcha gonna do
> 
> Doug



Same thing happened to me when I tried to sign up for East meets West with Teresa and Nancy, and I am a Patreon supporter.  I started clicking, and kept hitting refresh.  Nothing, and when the link finally worked they were sold out.  I tried the social with Jackie, and got in to that, so I'll be going to the social with Jackie, and ice cream social with the Dreams agents. I'm looking forward to getting with all of them.


----------



## Braddy007

disneyholic family said:


> yes it was super speedy...actually thinking about it, i'm amazed the site didn't crash with that many people hitting it all at once..
> .



Good point, then this place would really be going nuts ha ha ha.


----------



## disneyholic family

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Same thing happened to me when I tried to sign up for East meets West with Teresa and Nancy, and I am a Patreon supporter.  I started clicking, and kept hitting refresh.  Nothing, and when the link finally worked they were sold out.  I tried the social with Jackie, and got in to that, so I'll be going to the social with Jackie, and ice cream social with the Dreams agents. I'm looking forward to getting with all of them.



at 5 minutes after, i checked all the links out of curiosity and all but the ice cream social were sold out.  
amazing how fast! gone in 60 seconds....


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

disneyholic family said:


> at 5 minutes after, i checked all the links out of curiosity and all but the ice cream social were sold out.
> amazing how fast! gone in 60 seconds....


lol, I was saying gone in 15 seconds because I kept hitting refresh for Teresa's and Nancy's meet and by the time the link worked it was sold out.


----------



## disneyholic family

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> lol, I was saying gone in 15 seconds because I kept hitting refresh for Teresa's and Nancy's meet and by the time the link worked it was sold out.


it must be a function of how fast different people's internet connection is..

.


----------



## javaman

I kept refreshing since 0955 and when it finally came up, I put my info in and just like that, poof, it was unavailable.
kinda of bummed but at least there are still the unofficial meet ups. I've meet a lot nice folks at those events in the past. plus you'll get to meet most of the team at registration and the Pandora party.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

I know many of you are upset but these events are very limited.  Pete's and Ryno's went very fast.

I see we have space at all the other meets right now and all links are working.  The only one getting close to selling out is Steve and Makayla's.

Each podcaster had the ability to set the limit as to the number of guests.

I put together the Ice Cream Social and that has the most spots available and can accommodate a lot of folks.  I realize that may not be your first choice but I wanted to create an event that would accommodate a lot of people since I knew other events would fill up quickly.


----------



## javaman

who knows, maybe they'll add some more meet ups? California crew meet up would be nice. maybe Craig and/or Cory?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ChimneyJim said:


> I'm sure Pete will be available to say hello during the Pandora event.



And at least at past events, team members, including Pete, were often at the registration / auction location so can look for folks there as well and can reach out to them on social media to see when they will be where


----------



## Nerdisney0712

WebmasterJohn said:


> I know many of you are upset but these events are very limited.  Pete's and Ryno's went very fast.
> 
> I see we have space at all the other meets right now and all links are working.  The only one getting close to selling out is Steve and Makayla's.
> 
> Each podcaster had the ability to set the limit as to the number of guests.
> 
> I put together the Ice Cream Social and that has the most spots available and can accommodate a lot of folks.  I realize that may not be your first choice but I wanted to create an event that would accommodate a lot of people since I knew other events would fill up quickly.


Thank you for all of your hard work John!!


----------



## Braddy007

WebmasterJohn said:


> I know many of you are upset but these events are very limited.  Pete's and Ryno's went very fast.
> 
> I see we have space at all the other meets right now and all links are working.  The only one getting close to selling out is Steve and Makayla's.
> 
> Each podcaster had the ability to set the limit as to the number of guests.
> 
> I put together the Ice Cream Social and that has the most spots available and can accommodate a lot of folks.  I realize that may not be your first choice but I wanted to create an event that would accommodate a lot of people since I knew other events would fill up quickly.



Thank you John.  I am sure everyone appreciates the time and effort everyone put in organizing this event, even if it doesn't seem like it right now.


----------



## KatherineV

Braddy007 said:


> I got in for Pete's breakfast, entered my information, and then when i hit submit got a "file or directory not found"


i did also


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

WebmasterJohn said:


> I know many of you are upset but these events are very limited.  Pete's and Ryno's went very fast.
> 
> I see we have space at all the other meets right now and all links are working.  The only one getting close to selling out is Steve and Makayla's.
> 
> Each podcaster had the ability to set the limit as to the number of guests.
> 
> I put together the Ice Cream Social and that has the most spots available and can accommodate a lot of folks.  I realize that may not be your first choice but I wanted to create an event that would accommodate a lot of people since I knew other events would fill up quickly.


Thank you, John!  I was able to get into the East Meets West meet-up.


----------



## disneysteve

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Same thing happened to me when I tried to sign up for East meets West with Teresa and Nancy, and I am a Patreon supporter.  I started clicking, and kept hitting refresh.  Nothing, and when the link finally worked they were sold out.  I tried the social with Jackie, and got in to that, so I'll be going to the social with Jackie, and ice cream social with the Dreams agents. I'm looking forward to getting with all of them.


We're going to Jackie's event too. See you there, Mary Jo!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

If you get an error or 'no space available' message on any event EXCEPT Pete and Ryno's please let me know.

I show spaces available at all of rest of the events and tested the links and the seem to be working.


----------



## disneyholic family

WebmasterJohn said:


> If you get an error or 'no space available' message on any event EXCEPT Pete and Ryno's please let me know.
> 
> I show spaces available at all of rest of the events and tested the links and the seem to be working.



i got a " we are no longer accepting new registrations*"*  just now when i checked the dole whip event


----------



## disneyholic family

that's interesting - anyone who tried and got sold out should try again - i just checked Kathy's crafting and now it shows openings.
when i checked it before, it was sold out

and teresa's and jackie's are still open as well, even though they were closed when i checked before...

anyone who got shut out before, should try again!

.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

disneyholic family said:


> i got a " we are no longer accepting new registrations*"* just now when i checked the dole whip event



I knew  that one was close to being sold out and it looks like we passed the max number.

All of the other events are open for now.  Teresa's East/West meet is getting close to being full as well and could go any minute.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

*UPDATE 7/6/2019 - Due to issues with our sign-up form for Pete's Top of the World Event we have to move sign-ups for all attendees for have not signed up already to 10AM Eastern Time on Sunday 7/7/2019.  The link will be posted above in this thread at that time.  I apologize for any inconvenience but I want to make sure we don't get any error messages like we did this morning.*


----------



## Gehrig1B

I would pay large bucks for a  live "_Connecting with Walt_" podcast with Craig and Michael!


----------



## disneysteve

Gehrig1B said:


> I would pay large bucks for a  live "_Connecting with Walt_" podcast with Craig and Michael!


Not a podcast but last time one of the events was a tour of Main Street with Craig and Michael reviewing all of the history.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Wasn’t Pete’s event opening back up at 2? I’ve been refreshing for 5 minutes.

ETA saw johns post above.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just want folks to know the following events are still available but may fill up soon:

*Thursday - 08/08/019*
12PM - 3PM Pin Trading with Fiasco – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”)
12PM - 3PM Crafting with Kathy – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”)
12PM - 3PM Cupcake Social with Jackie – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”)

*Friday - 08/09/019*
3PM - 5PM Ice Cream Social Hosted by Dreams Agents – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”)


----------



## javaman

Gehrig1B said:


> I would pay large bucks for a  live "_Connecting with Walt_" podcast with Craig and Michael!


heck yeah! me too!


----------



## Gehrig1B

disneysteve said:


> Not a podcast but last time one of the events was a tour of Main Street with Craig and Michael reviewing all of the history.


Even better...  I'm all in!


----------



## Ron from Michigan

WebmasterJohn said:


> I know many of you are upset but these events are very limited.  Pete's and Ryno's went very fast.
> 
> I see we have space at all the other meets right now and all links are working.  The only one getting close to selling out is Steve and Makayla's.
> 
> Each podcaster had the ability to set the limit as to the number of guests.
> 
> I put together the Ice Cream Social and that has the most spots available and can accommodate a lot of folks.  I realize that may not be your first choice but I wanted to create an event that would accommodate a lot of people since I knew other events would fill up quickly.


Thanks so much John. I appreciate all the hard work that goes into planning an event like this. I'm happy to be having cupcakes with Jackie.Now we just have to wait another month.


----------



## disneysteve

Ron from Michigan said:


> I'm happy to be having cupcakes with Jackie.


Us too. See you there. Be sure to say hi if you get a chance.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

disneysteve said:


> Us too. See you there. Be sure to say hi if you get a chance.


I would love to say hi and visit.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

The link has been added for sign-ups for Pete's Top of the World Event in the Original Post.   Just click on the event name in the schedule and it will take you to the sign-up form.

Registrations begin at 10AM Eastern Time.

This is the most popular event of the week and it will sell out fast.  If you get an error message or a notification that we are sold out of spots at ANY time during the registration process that means we have reached the maximum number of registrants.  Again, this can happen at any time up to and including the final step after you enter your credit card.

I wish we had enough space at this event to accommodate everyone who wanted to attend but we are limited by the venue.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

And Pete's event is now sold out......


----------



## KeyWest114

Well that went really quick, again.  Congratulations to those that got in! Should be a great morning and breakfast.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Holy cannoli I got in to Pete’s breakfast!! So excited for that miracle to have happened.


----------



## skittles67

I got through and I thought  I was pretty quick to enter all my info but was sold out when I hit submit.  Oh well. See you guys next month at the Pandora party!


----------



## javaman

KeyWest114 said:


> Well that went really quick, again. Congratulations to those that got in! Should be a great morning and breakfast.


you can say that again. it was like 15 seconds wasn't it?
I thought I had it then after entering my credit card info I saw that I did not 
congrats to those who did get in


----------



## Brooklyn9317

I entered my number and email at 8:01 and clicked submit and it was sold out. Bummer. Resonably priced though, I was ready to pay more.


----------



## ChimneyJim

My browser had saved all my info so I was able to just ENTER through the forms.  Fortunate.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

ChimneyJim said:


> My browser had saved all my info so I was able to just ENTER through the forms. Fortunate.



I couldn't imagine how some people were able to get in so fast but this makes sense.


----------



## Willow1213

Is it possible to come just for the podcast taping? I live 2.5 hours away, and would make the drive in/back just for this. Unfortunately the weekend is poor timing for coming in and staying as the first day of Kindergarten is the next morning!


----------



## disneysteve

Willow1213 said:


> Is it possible to come just for the podcast taping? I live 2.5 hours away, and would make the drive in/back just for this. Unfortunately the weekend is poor timing for coming in and staying as the first day of Kindergarten is the next morning!


If they are still accepting reservations for the event, sure, you could pay your $35 and just show up for the podcast. The only problem is you would need to be there at a time when they are distributing credentials which I think ends the previous day at noon so you'd have to get there before then. You couldn't just show up on Sunday.

I would email John and ask about that.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> If they are still accepting reservations for the event, sure, you could pay your $35 and just show up for the podcast. The only problem is you would need to be there at a time when they are distributing credentials which I think ends the previous day at noon so you'd have to get there before then. You couldn't just show up on Sunday.
> 
> I would email John and ask about that.



That is sort of my dilemma.  I plan to be there on Sunday for the podcast, but apparently I need to pick up my credential prior to Sunday.


----------



## Willow1213

hertamaniac said:


> That is sort of my dilemma.  I plan to be there on Sunday for the podcast, but apparently I need to pick up my credential prior to Sunday.


If there’s a Patreon only event on Saturday I may be tempted to come in and stay one night offsite, pick up my credentials and leave immediately after the podcast taping.


----------



## hertamaniac

Willow1213 said:


> If there’s a Patreon only event on Saturday I may be tempted to come in and stay one night offsite, pick up my credentials and leave immediately after the podcast taping.



i hear you, but my situation is I am a local and don't currently have an AP.  So I think this relegated me to come prior to Sunday, pick-up my credentials and return.  But, I remind myself this is for GKTW so my qualms are infinitesimal.


----------



## disneyholic family

oops...never mind - i misunderstood the question....    

.


----------



## roylanc

Missed out on trying for the Dole Whip Meet & Pete's Breakfast.
I was at a disability sports meet over the weekend watching our niece compete ( she won 3 golds well proud of her & over the moon). So missed out on the registration for the meets.
Last year I managed to sign up for Pete's meet in London & missed that because our niece was competing in another competition. 
Love Pete & all the DIS team, but supporting our niece competing will always come first.
She is only 9, but her aim is to hopefully make the Paralympics one day. 
But at least we still have the Pandora party to look forward to.


----------



## PamNC

I missed the events I wanted .. but I got the ice cream social and ... I scream for ice cream... so I'm excited. Hell, I'm just happy to be going.


----------



## disneyholic family

PamNC said:


> I missed the events I wanted .. but I got the ice cream social and ... I scream for ice cream... so I'm excited. Hell, I'm just happy to be going.



i think it will be a lot of fun. who doesn't like ice cream.
And i've always wanted to meet our dreams unlimited agent, so this will be a great opportunity!


----------



## KatherineV

Does anyone know if you are just visiting the silent auction, do you need to be registered for the event?  I am, but my family member is not.


----------



## KingLlama

Still plenty of space for my event: *"Meet KingLlama at Epcot to Kick the Ever-Loving Crap Out of Duffy"*


----------



## NeuroCindy

KingLlama said:


> Still plenty of space for my event: *"Meet KingLlama at Epcot to Kick the Ever-Loving Crap Out of Duffy"*



I'm in.


----------



## ShesAPirate

KingLlama said:


> Still plenty of space for my event: *"Meet KingLlama at Epcot to Kick the Ever-Loving Crap Out of Duffy"*



If you ever actually showed up for one of these things, your event would sell out in seconds


----------



## newmouse2008

KatherineV said:


> Does anyone know if you are just visiting the silent auction, do you need to be registered for the event?  I am, but my family member is not.



 Anyone can come  visit the Silent Auction!


----------



## KatherineV

newmouse2008 said:


> Anyone can come  visit the Silent Auction!


Thank you!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Our Dreams Agent Ice Cream Social just got so much cooler!!!!

*Friday - 08/09/019*
3PM - 5PM    Ice Cream Social Hosted by Dreams Agents – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”).  *We're having a beach party!!!!!  Come get some Ice Cream and meet Minnie and Mickey in their beach attire and party with a DJ playing summer sounds!!!!*

There are still spots so sign up now before we fill up.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

WebmasterJohn said:


> Our Dreams Agent Ice Cream Social just got so much cooler!!!!
> 
> *Friday - 08/09/019*
> 3PM - 5PM    Ice Cream Social Hosted by Dreams Agents – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”).  *We're having a beach party!!!!!  Come get some Ice Cream and meet Minnie and Mickey in their beach attire and party with a DJ playing summer sounds!!!!*
> 
> There are still spots so sign up now before we fill up.


Glad we already booked. This sounds like it is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Dave Hollywood

Anyone interested in playing a round of golf while in town for the 20th party? I'll be down the week before and after the party.  Let me know if interested.  Any skill level is fine by me, as I'll most likely shoot in the 90's myself. Was hoping to play Lake Buena Vista this visit.


----------



## Braddy007

Dave Hollywood said:


> Anyone interested in playing a round of golf while in town for the 20th party? I'll be down the week before and after the party.  Let me know if interested.  Any skill level is fine by me, as I'll most likely shoot in the 90's myself. Was hoping to play Lake Buena Vista this visit.



Was there a certain day or time you were looking to play?


----------



## PamNC

WebmasterJohn said:


> Our Dreams Agent Ice Cream Social just got so much cooler!!!!
> 
> *Friday - 08/09/019*
> 3PM - 5PM    Ice Cream Social Hosted by Dreams Agents – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”).  *We're having a beach party!!!!!  Come get some Ice Cream and meet Minnie and Mickey in their beach attire and party with a DJ playing summer sounds!!!!*
> 
> There are still spots so sign up now before we fill up.


OMG I'm so excited - already signed up and now I'm over the moon excited.


----------



## Adam Lavender

for the live podcast, is there a signup for that?


----------



## disneysteve

Adam Lavender said:


> for the live podcast, is there a signup for that?


No. Everybody who is registered for the event can attend the podcast.


----------



## Tiggerette

Will the podcast occur in such a way that the chatterati will have a digital space to chat? Considering the number of spambots recently, I completely understand if you just want to make it a film-only event. 
I haven't heard much about a chatterati section, whether we section ourselves just to sit together or actually post alongside the podcast, so I thought I'd check in about chatterati.


----------



## ShesAPirate

Tiggerette said:


> Will the podcast occur in such a way that the chatterati will have a digital space to chat? Considering the number of spambots recently, I completely understand if you just want to make it a film-only event.
> I haven't heard much about a chatterati section, whether we section ourselves just to sit together or actually post alongside the podcast, so I thought I'd check in about chatterati.



huh, that's an interesting idea! I don't know if they can/want to do it, but it would be fun. Either way, I'm looking forward to meeting you and other members of the chatterati after all these years!


----------



## k8Davies

Tiggerette said:


> Will the podcast occur in such a way that the chatterati will have a digital space to chat? Considering the number of spambots recently, I completely understand if you just want to make it a film-only event.
> I haven't heard much about a chatterati section, whether we section ourselves just to sit together or actually post alongside the podcast, so I thought I'd check in about chatterati.



Oh we need the chatterati there; as it’ll be really fun to live chat while all in the same room.

Although we have to behave as @WebmasterJackie will be able to tell us off in person if we step out of line lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Will the podcast occur in such a way that the chatterati will have a digital space to chat? Considering the number of spambots recently, I completely understand if you just want to make it a film-only event.
> I haven't heard much about a chatterati section, whether we section ourselves just to sit together or actually post alongside the podcast, so I thought I'd check in about chatterati.



I think we should just bring white boards and hold up our comments


----------



## ReelRedHead

Will I be able to pick up the credentials for my entire family at the Contemporary or do they also need to be present?
Thank you! We can't wait!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

ReelRedHead said:


> Will I be able to pick up the credentials for my entire family at the Contemporary or do they also need to be present?



You do not need all of the members of your party present to pick up credentials.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

All events are now sold out except the Ice Cream Social.   We have a lot of space left at that meet however we will need to close it out soon so that we can get the final list to Disney.  If you're interested in the Ice Cream Social please sign up soon.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think we should just bring white boards and hold up our comments


I have my dreams unlimited whiteboard from the cruise basket they sent, that would fit perfectly in my bag!


----------



## MrsInsG

WebmasterJohn said:


> You do not need all of the members of your party present to pick up credentials.



Hi John-

My family and I will be coming down a little over a week before the party and so I'm beginning to pack. Is there anything specific we need to check in to receive credentials? Anything specific we need to check in for the party? I just want to be sure I have everything! Many thanks.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

MrsInsG said:


> Hi John-
> 
> My family and I will be coming down a little over a week before the party and so I'm beginning to pack. Is there anything specific we need to check in to receive credentials? Anything specific we need to check in for the party? I just want to be sure I have everything! Many thanks.




You must all dress like the clown from IT.....................



j/k - something that proves who you are is all we need.  I do suggest you bring a copy of any confirmation email you received (i.e. event, party, individual events, etc) in case there is a problem or discrepancy.


----------



## MrsInsG

WebmasterJohn said:


> You must all dress like the clown from IT.....................



Well, obviously that's already packed...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJohn said:


> You must all dress like the clown from IT.....................



or for someting really scary, be dressed as someone from the Disney I.T. department


----------



## KingLlama

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think we should just bring white boards and hold up our comments


----------



## Braddy007

TheMaxRebo said:


> or for someting really scary, be dressed as someone from the Disney I.T. department



Better yet, How about coming dressed as "My Disney Experience"


----------



## SG131

Braddy007 said:


> Better yet, How about coming dressed as "My Disney Experience"


You mean stitch.......


----------



## wiihoo888

WebmasterJohn said:


> You must all dress like the clown from IT.....................
> 
> 
> 
> j/k - something that proves who you are is all we need.  I do suggest you bring a copy of any confirmation email you received (i.e. event, party, individual events, etc) in case there is a problem or discrepancy.


Okay....so who’s now going to bring the required red balloons to scatter around the convention center?


----------



## wiihoo888

WebmasterJohn said:


> *20 Years of Dreams Event 2019*
> (This is where all official information about our DIS/Dreams Unlimited Travel 2019 event will be posted.   Check back regularly for updates.)​
> In 2019 Dreams Unlimited Travel will be celebrating our 20th year of providing Dream Vacations for our clients.  To commemorate this event we are throwing a celebration and you are invited!!  There will be opportunities to meet members of the DIS Unplugged Podcast as well as various events hosted by DIS Unplugged members (TBA) and a party like no other - we will be renting out all of Pandora for an exclusive event with unlimited rides, food, entertainment and more.
> 
> *Event Dates:*  08/07/2019 - 08/11/2019 - Disney's Contemporary Resort - Click her for *Sign-up/Registration Page.  Cost = $35 per person regardless of age.
> Pandora Party:*  08/10/2019  11PM - 1AM - Animal Kingdom Theme Park - Pandora - The World of Avatar (No Theme Park Admission required to attend the party).  *Sign-up/registration link will be sent to all event registrants via email.  You must sign-up for the event to attend the party.* *Cost = $95 per person regardless of age in addition to event registration fee.*
> 
> *UPDATE 1/24/2019 - We are currently SOLD OUT of spaces at our Pandora Party.  You can still sign up for the event but please understand that you will not be able to sign up for the party.   We cannot make an exception to this and we are not taking waitlist requests for the party.*
> 
> Event and party details are still being finalized and we will post them here as soon as they become available.  There will be a cost to attend both the event itself and the party.  As soon as we know the final price from Disney we will post that here.  Advance reservations for both the event and the party will be required and at the appropriate time, links to the sign-up forms will be posted.
> 
> *RESORT ROOMS*
> *Book the below resorts by calling 407-939-4686* _(Monday – Friday: 8:30 am - 6:00 pm and Saturday-Sunday: 8:30am to 5pm)_. You must also supply the following information:
> *Group Name:*  Dreams Unlimited Group 2019
> *Group Code:*   G0766384
> *UPDATE*:  We have received word that we have sold over half of our group allotment within a few days of making the announcement.  If you want to take advantage of one of the discounted rooms you will need to act fast!!!!
> 
> Dreams Unlimited Travel has contracted for a limited number of Group Space resort rooms for the event.  You can also book different resorts and/or packages through Dreams Unlimited Travel for the event/party dates (contact your Dreams Unlimited Travel agent or visit us HERE).  You ARE NOT required to book rooms through Dreams Unlimited Travel to attend either the event or the party.
> 
> Rooms have been held at each of the below resorts for the nights of 08/06/2019 thru 08/11/2019.  All rooms types are standard rooms for the pricing below.  Upgrades to other room types may be available at the time of booking for an additional cost.  You are NOT required to book all of these nights to get the discounted rate.  Rooms booked at the below rates will NOT be assigned a Dreams Unlimited Travel agent and are NOT eligible for Dreams Unlimited Travel, Inc's planning services.
> 
> *Disney’s All-Star Movies Resort*
> $124.08 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $15.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Pop Century Resort*
> $132.65 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older): = $15.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Port Orleans Resort - French Quarter*
> $200.32 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $25.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Port Orleans Resort - Riverside*
> $200.32 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $25.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge*
> $283.07 per night (single/double occupancy)
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Contemporary Resort*
> $329.46 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> *Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*
> $453.75 per night (single/double occupancy):
> Additional Person (18 yrs and older) = $35.00 per person per night
> 
> The above Room Rates are subject to applicable sales and resort taxes, currently 12½% at _Disney’s Pop Century _Resort, _Disney’s Port Orleans _Resort - French Quarter, _Disney’s Port Orleans _Resort - Riverside, _Disney’s Animal Kingdom _Lodge, _Disney’s Contemporary _Resort and _Disney’s Grand Floridian _Resort & Spa and 13½% at _Disney’s All-Star Movies _Resort.
> 
> Each individual room reservation must be confirmed and guaranteed with a deposit equal to the full price of the room for one night plus tax. Cancellations are subject to the current Hotel general policy at that time (currently a refund is given if an individual's reservation is canceled at least five days before arrival).
> 
> Attendees will pay their own room, taxes and incidental charges in accordance with applicable Hotel policy in effect at the time of your meeting. Attendees will be subject to Hotel general credit policies for guests at that time.
> 
> Subject to availability, Hotel rooms may be reserved at the above rates for the three days before Tuesday, August 6, 2019 and the three days after Monday, August 12, 2019 for attendees wishing to extend their stays.
> 
> *Disney Dining Plans*
> 
> The Disney Deluxe Dining Plan, Disney Dining Plan and/or Disney Quick-Service Dining Plan can be added to room reservations.  You will need to do this with the Disney representative when you call in to make the reservation/booking.
> 
> QUICK SERVICE DINING PLAN = $52.49 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).  $23.79 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> 
> DISNEY DINING PLAN = $75.49 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).  $27.99 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> 
> DELUXE DINING PLAN = $116.25 per night, per guest ages 10 and up (includes tax).   $43.49 per night, per guest ages 3-9 (includes tax).
> 
> *Theme Park Tickets *
> 
> While you do not need a theme park ticket for the party on 8/10/2019 theme park tickets can be purchased through the groups department by calling the above number for room reservations.   Please do not share ticket pricing with anyone (they have to call themselves) as this is part of the contract/arrangement we have with the Disney groups department.  *UPDATE*:  I was asked to remove the link for purchasing the group rate tickets.  These special tickets only available to those who book a room in the group so you have to call the room reservation number above and they will either book your room stay and then add the tickets or ask you for your resort confirmation number to purchase the tickets.  Sorry for any confusion.
> 
> *UPDATE 6/18/2019 - Below is the SCHEDULE OF EVENTS for the dates of our event.  A few more events will be added as we finalize details.  All of the events below will require preregistration with the exception of Pete's Breakfast at Top of the World as he reserves the right to auction it off.  We are going to try to have registration forms for all events that require it online on July 1, 2019 (time TBA).  Patreon Subscribers will have early access to register for events (you will receive an email from John as the day approaches to sign up).  All events will have a small fee to attend with all of the proceeds going to Give Kids the World.  To use the registration forms for these events you will need your ID Number and the email you used to sign up originally (these are the same as what was required to sign up for the Pandora Party and after party transportation).  If you don't know your ID you can email John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and he will send you an email with that info to help you be prepared for sign-up day.
> 
> UPDATE 7/4/2019 - Links to all individual events sign-up forms (with the exception of Pete's Breakfast at Top of the World) have been added to the schedule below.  Any event name that is blue is a hyperlink to the sign-up form.  Simply click the name/link to be taken to the form.  Sign-ups will begin 10AM Eastern Time on Saturday 7/6/2019 with the exception of the Ice Cream Social that can be booked now and Pete's Breakfast at Top of the World which will be available at 2PM Eastern Time on Saturday 7/6/2019.*
> 
> *20th Anniversary Event
> Dates:*  08/07/2019 - 08/11/2019
> *Location:* Disney's Contemporary Resort (Ballroom of the America’s “A”)
> 
> *Wednesday - 08/07/019*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution (Ballroom of the America’s “A”)
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding (Ballroom of the America’s “A”)
> 7PM – 9PM   Baseline Taphouse Meet with Ryno - Hollywood Studios (theme park admission required) - *SOLD OUT*
> 
> *Thursday - 08/08/019*
> 8AM – 11AM Breakfast at the Top of the World with Pete – Bay Lake Towers - *SOLD OUT*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution (Ballroom of the America’s “A”)
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding (Ballroom of the America’s “A”)
> 12PM - 3PM  Pin Trading with Fiasco – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”) - *SOLD OUT*
> 12PM - 3PM  Crafting with Kathy – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”) - *SOLD OUT*
> 12PM - 3PM  Cupcake Social with Jackie – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”) - *SOLD OUT*
> 5PM - 7PM    Dole Whip Meet with Steve and Makayla – Polynesian Resort (grassy area near Volcano Pool) - *SOLD OUT*
> 
> *Friday - 08/09/019*
> 10AM - 5PM  Event Registration and Credential Distribution
> 10AM - 5PM  Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding
> 3PM - 5PM    Ice Cream Social Hosted by Dreams Agents – (Ballroom of the America’s “B”).  *We're having a beach party!!!!!  Come get some Ice Cream and meet Minnie and Mickey in their beach attire and party with a DJ playing summer sounds!!!! *
> 7PM - 9PM   East Meets West Social Gathering with Teresa and Nancy – Sprinkles, Disney Springs - *SOLD OUT*
> 
> *Saturday - 08/10/019*
> 10AM - Noon Event Registration and Credential Distribution (All credentials must be picked up by noon eastern time this day.  There *WILL NOT* be credential distribution at the park prior to the party.  We apologize that we cannot make any exceptions).
> 10AM - Noon Silent Auction* Items Display and Bidding.
> Noon -  2PM Silent Auction* Ends.  Pick up items won.
> 11PM - 1AM - Pandora Party (details below)
> 
> *Sunday - 08/11/019*
> *Live Podcast Recording* - Time TBA (most likely late morning).  (Ballroom of the America’s “B”).  More details to be announced as we get closer to the event.  You must be registered for the event to attend the live podcast.
> 
> *20th Anniversary Pandora Party
> Saturday August 10th 2019 - 11PM - 1AM
> Please arrive by 10:30PM (main entrance/turnstiles Animal Kingdom Theme Park)*
> 
> *We are currently SOLD OUT of spaces at our Pandora Party.*
> 
> _Tonight you'll experience Avatar - The World of Pandora® like never before and possibly never again! This is a night of masterful storytelling as the attractions of Pandora® come to life. It is an evening of celebration where friends will come together and memories will be made!
> 
> In addition to food, friends and special appearances you will enjoy endless rides on the following attractions:_
> 
> *Avatar Flight of Passage
> Na'vi River Journey*
> 
> We will also be joined by scientists and guides from the Alpha Centari Expeditions.
> 
> *ALPHA CENTAURI EXPEDITIONS *is the human organization/eco-tour company that facilitates visits on Pandora.
> 
> o THE NATURALIST
> Pete Freeman - A second generation naturalist, Pete began exploring the wonders of nature alongside his grandfather at a very young age. By the time he was 8, he could identify every plant type in the Mo'ara Valley. When he was 10, he conducted small tours focusing on the unique animals found on Pandora. He is now a very enthusiastic expert guide.
> 
> o THE ANTHROPOLOGIST
> Margaret Ruth Morgan - A respected anthropologist in Great Britain, Margaret Ruth has spent the last ten years on Pandora living among the Na'vi, gaining their confidence, and working to learn the intricate details of their sophisticated civilization.
> 
> o THE SCIENTIST
> Christina Kilby - One of the youngest scientists in the Mo'ara Valley, Christina is, nevertheless, one of the most astute. She has tremendous pride in the technological advances that humans have contributed to Pandora to allow visitors to experience the planet in ways they wouldn't normally be able to do.
> 
> o THE EXPAT
> Jerry Scalesi - Jerry owns a souvenir cart in another part of Pandora where he sells small Na'vi art pieces and jewelry. His best-sellers are glow necklaces that he has created from various bio luminescent elements. He loves to share funny stories about visitors' first time encounters with some of the local plants and animals.
> 
> *Pandora Party Menu *- (menu items subject to change without prior notice)
> - Chocolate Hazelnut Spread Stuffed Chocolate Bundt Cake
> - Crisped Rice Bon Bons
> - Orange Creamsicle Tart
> - Strawberry Shortcake (Gluten Free)
> - Donut Flambe Stations
> - Assorted Cookies
> - Fruit Punch, Coffee, Decaffeinated Coffee, and Selection of Hot Teas
> - Cash bar will be available for bottled water, soft drinks, beer, wine and cocktails.
> 
> Dietary restrictions and or allergies can be dealt with at the event by speaking directly to the Disney chef/culinary team working the party.
> 
> *Transportation After Pandora Party*
> 
> Since there will not be any Disney transportation running after the 20 Years of Dreams Event Pandora Party on Saturday August 10th 2019 we will arrange transportation for those who might need it. The party ends at 1AM on Sunday August 11th 2019 and we will have buses leaving from the front entrance of Animal Kingdom to bring guests back to a Walt Disney World Resort Hotel (including the Swan and/or Dolphin) after the party ends. The cost is $10 per person.  Sign-up/registration link will be sent to all event registrants via email.  If you do not wish to take our transportation after the party you will need to make your own arrangements.
> 
> **Silent Auction to Raise Money for Give Kids the World*
> 
> During our event (08/07 - 08/10/2019) we will be holding a silent auction.  All proceeds go to Give Kids the World.
> 
> *Item Donation*:  Donation Form Link.  Anyone can donate items for the auction whether or not you are attending the event.  Items can be mailed to us (address provided in item submission form) and but must be received by 06/30/2019 so that we have time to receive and process the item.  Those attending may bring your items but we can only accept items on 08/07/2019.
> 
> *IMPORTANT: * Only items submitted through the above linked form will be entered into the auction.  Please do not send items without first filling out and submitting this form as we will NOT be able to add those items to the auction.
> 
> *Item Bidding*:  Bidding on items will be done through the handbid app.  Details on how to get the app and how to find our auction will be posted here closer to the event date.
> 
> *Item Distribution*:  Won items can be picked up at the event after the auction ends (Saturday - 08/10/019.  Noon to 2PM); or items can be mailed to winner.  Winner will be responsible for all shipping costs.
> 
> *UPDATE 3/22/2019** - We have posted the link to donate items to our silent auction.  See appropriate section above.
> 
> UPDATE 3/30/2019 - Link for transportation after the party has been sent to all party guests in email.
> 
> UPDATE 6/14/2019 - Discounted resort group pricing will end 6/21/2019.  If you book or modify (i.e. add dates to) your resort stay after that date you will be charged the full rack rate.  Please consider booking your room in our group ASAP as that is a 'hard and fast' date set by Disney that we cannot get around.
> 
> UPDATE 6/18/2019 - The SCHEDULE OF EVENTS for the dates of our event have been posted above.  A few more events will be added as we finalize details.*
> 
> *UPDATE 7/4/2019 **- Links to all individual events sign-up forms (with the exception of Pete's Breakfast at Top of the World) have been added to the schedule above.  Any event name that is blue is a hyperlink to the sign-up form.  Simply click the name/link to be taken to the form.  Sign-ups will begin 10AM Eastern Time on Saturday 7/6/2019 with the exception of the Ice Cream Social that can be booked now and Pete's Breakfast at Top of the World which will be available at 2PM Eastern Time on Saturday 7/6/2019.*
> 
> *UPDATE 7/6/2019** - Due to issues with our sign-up form for Pete's Top of the World Event we have to move sign-ups for all attendees for have not signed up already to 10AM Eastern Time on Sunday 7/7/2019.  The link will be posted above in this thread at that time.  I apologize for any inconvenience but I want to make sure we don't get any error messages like we did this morning.*


Trying to plan last minute reservations. Can you give any more info on the time for the live podcast? Would love to do a breakfast at The Wave before. Thanks


----------



## safetymom




----------



## safetymom

Forky's will be for sale in the auction room for $5 each. The money will go to Give Kids The World.  Help us raise some money for GKTW.  Thank you.


----------



## cmarsh31

safetymom said:


> View attachment 420859


It's an army of Forkys!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

@WebmasterJohn Since the Contemporary is very strict on parking unless you are a guest or have a dining reservation, would you know if we will be allowed to park at the resort if we are coming to the auction room and for the podcast taping? (Definitely won't park there to go to MK)

Will the security guards know about the event to allow us to park? Thanks for any info!


----------



## disneyholic family

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> @WebmasterJohn Since the Contemporary is very strict on parking unless you are a guest or have a dining reservation, would you know if we will be allowed to park at the resort if we are coming to the auction room and for the podcast taping? (Definitely won't park there to go to MK)
> 
> Will the security guards know about the event to allow us to park? Thanks for any info!



you're attending an event that is being held at the contemporary resort so you certainly should be able to park there.
CR is a convention center.
I can't imagine you're not allowed to park there when you're attending a convention.

.


----------



## wnwardii

disneyholic family said:


> you're attending an event that is being held at the contemporary resort so you certainly should be able to park there.
> CR is a convention center.
> I can't imagine you're not allowed to park there when you're attending a convention.


While I agree with you, last November, for Destination D, they told all attendees that there was no parking allowed at the CR or Convention Center for the event.  There just was not enough parking for everyone that was at Destination D.  

Now with the DIS event, the parking should not be an issue.  However I am glad that someone has asked so that we can hopefully know before hand.


----------



## disneysteve

Considering the size of the hotel and the fact that it's a convention center, parking is tremendously inadequate. You _should _be able to park there, but there's no guarantee that you _will_ be able to park there at any given time. If you show up and the lot is full, they will turn you away. Leave plenty of extra time in case you get directed elsewhere.

Or you can just park at TTC and take the resort monorail over which is what we may do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> @WebmasterJohn Since the Contemporary is very strict on parking unless you are a guest or have a dining reservation, would you know if we will be allowed to park at the resort if we are coming to the auction room and for the podcast taping? (Definitely won't park there to go to MK)
> 
> Will the security guards know about the event to allow us to park? Thanks for any info!




just an FYI that John posted this back on June 18th - I assume things haven't changed



WebmasterJohn said:


> sorry - haven't had time to check this thread lately.
> 
> yes - you can park at the contemporary - just mention you are here for our convention - they know people will be coming


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> just an FYI that John posted this back on June 18th - I assume things haven't changed


John is correct, but as I said, that doesn't guarantee you a parking spot. The Contemporary lot isn't nearly big enough for the resort and convention center. I don't know if there are any other conventions going on while we're there. If so, that could impact parking availability. Just be prepared for the possibility that you could pull up and be turned away because that does happen.


----------



## jcb

A couple of other points to remember.  If you park at the TTC, remember that it is being renovated so the tram drop off is a little farther away.  You'll also have to go through security to get on the monorail and on a Sunday at mid-morning that can take a while.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...ticket-center-refurbishment-underway.3746621/


----------



## Arlene Carter

Do we need to register to attend the live show on Sunday? I'm registered for the event, is that enough?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Arlene Carter said:


> Do we need to register to attend the live show on Sunday? I'm registered for the event, is that enough?


I believe there was a spot when you registered asking if you were attending the live show. From there, you marked yes or no.


----------



## Brittany Edwards

Arlene Carter said:


> Do we need to register to attend the live show on Sunday? I'm registered for the event, is that enough?


I was wondering the same thing! I don’t remember seeing a link, but when I registered I did say that we would attend the live podcast.


Arlene Carter said:


> Do we need to register to attend the live show on Sunday? I'm registered for the event, is that enough?


I was wondering the same thing. I panicked when they said that 900 people were signed up to attend on the podcast today. I think I checked a box when I registered initially, but didn’t see anything else after that. I definitely want to be there!


----------



## Brittany Edwards

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I believe there was a spot when you registered asking if you were attending the live show. From there, you marked yes or no.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

@safetymom I love the Forkys. Wish I could be there in person to buy one or two!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

*Sunday - 08/11/019
Live Podcast Recording* - *11:30AM - 12:30PM.*  (Ballroom of the America’s "A" & “B”).  Doors open at 11:00AM.  Please DO NOT come too early as there will be no place for you to wait. *IMPORTANT:  You DO NOT need to sign-up separately for the live show.  As long as you are signed up for the overall event and have event credentials you are welcome to attend the live show.

The 900 attendees mentioned on the podcast are the folks who indicated they wanted to attend the live show when they first registered.  If you didn't indicate you wanted to attend the live show, or you don't remember if you did or not, you are still welcome.  All you need are your event credentials to be allowed entry into the live show.*


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Information given on 07/30/2019 Podcast....

Credentials will be distributed Wednesday thru Friday 10AM to 5PM and Saturday 10AM to Noon.  You MUST get your credentials during these times – no credential distribution before the party.

Party guests should plan to arrive at the front gate/turnstile of Animal Kingdom between 10:30 and 10:45PM.  You will be escorted into the park by Disney Cast Members who will be checking credentials.

If you are in the park during the day you will be made to leave with the day guests for a complete park ‘turn over’.  If you drove to AKL and parked in the lot it is recommended you move your car closer as there will be no shuttles to outer parking areas.

There is no Disney transportation before or after the party.  For those who signed up for our bus service back to hotel look for the buses in the parking area just past the handicap parking section.  Buses will be marked with the resort(s) it will be stopping.  We will also have someone out by the buses to make sure you get on the right bus.

Live Podcast – Sunday 08/11/2019.  Contemporary Ballroom of the America’s A&B.  Doors open at 11AM and the podcast will begin at 11:30AM.  Please arrive about 10:45AM.  Please do not arrive too early as the hallway will get crowded and we will not open the doors early.  You DO NOT need to sign up to attend the live podcast.  All you need to do is show your event credentials at the door to be given access to the live show.


----------



## disneyholic family

WebmasterJohn said:


> Information given on 07/30/2019 Podcast....
> 
> Credentials will be distributed Wednesday thru Friday 10AM to 5PM and Saturday 10AM to Noon.  You MUST get your credentials during these times – no credential distribution before the party.
> 
> Party guests should plan to arrive at the front gate/turnstile of Animal Kingdom between 10:30 and 10:45PM.  You will be escorted into the park by Disney Cast Members who will be checking credentials.
> 
> If you are in the park during the day you will be made to leave with the day guests for a complete park ‘turn over’.  If you drove to AKL and parked in the lot it is recommended you move your car closer as there will be no shuttles to outer parking areas.
> 
> There is no Disney transportation before or after the party.  For those who signed up for our bus service back to hotel look for the buses in the parking area just past the handicap parking section.  Buses will be marked with the resort(s) it will be stopping.  We will also have someone out by the buses to make sure you get on the right bus.
> 
> Live Podcast – Sunday 08/11/2019.  Contemporary Ballroom of the America’s A&B.  Doors open at 11AM and the podcast will begin at 11:30AM.  Please arrive about 10:45AM.  Please do not arrive too early as the hallway will get crowded and we will not open the doors early.  You DO NOT need to sign up to attend the live podcast.  All you need to do is show your event credentials at the door to be given access to the live show.




thanks John!!!
this time next week, i'll already be at WDW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Is someone going to be giving us live updates and photos???


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJohn said:


> *Sunday - 08/11/019
> Live Podcast Recording* - *11:30AM - 12:30PM.*  (Ballroom of the America’s "A" & “B”).  Doors open at 11:00AM.  Please DO NOT come too early as there will be no place for you to wait. *IMPORTANT:  You DO NOT need to sign-up separately for the live show.  As long as you are signed up for the overall event and have event credentials you are welcome to attend the live show.
> 
> The 900 attendees mentioned on the podcast are the folks who indicated they wanted to attend the live show when they first registered.  If you didn't indicate you wanted to attend the live show, or you don't remember if you did or not, you are still welcome.  All you need are your event credentials to be allowed entry into the live show.*



Thanks for posting the details here John - looking forward to it!


----------



## disneysteve

CampbellzSoup said:


> Is someone going to be giving us live updates and photos???


I'm sure a bunch of us will be tweeting and on Facebook. You can follow me @disneyfansteve if you'd like.


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> I'm sure a bunch of us will be tweeting and on Facebook. You can follow me @disneyfansteve if you'd like.


You all better!  I need to pretend I am there too. Really wish I was going.


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> You all better!  I need to pretend I am there too. Really wish I was going.


We'll miss you, Ryan.


----------



## Michael Lowry

All that I’d like to attend is the podcast, am I out of luck for registration?


----------



## disneysteve

Michael Lowry said:


> All that I’d like to attend is the podcast, am I out of luck for registration?


I don't know if they've closed registration. You can go on and try and see what happens or email John.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

disneysteve said:


> I'm sure a bunch of us will be tweeting and on Facebook. You can follow me @disneyfansteve if you'd like.


I'm sure I'll be doing it from the party and podcast, too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> You all better!  I need to pretend I am there too. Really wish I was going.



I'll just post to the main News thread

*NEWS*

Currently riding Space Mountain and @rteetz is not



I am sure I will tweet some as well for any interested, I am at @IAAOT


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'll just post to the main News thread
> 
> *NEWS*
> 
> Currently riding Space Mountain and @rteetz is not
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I will tweet some as well for any interested, I am at @IAAOT


 

Temporary ban for you!


----------



## NeuroCindy

I’ll be tweeting @neuro_cindy


----------



## k8Davies

I will definitely be tweeting @k8tydavies

Wait 11.00am,  to get there for 11.30am start?!?!?.....

okay scratch that  I’ll only be tweeting if I’m up lol


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I am going to try to tweet while I am there...@aimburger28


----------



## skittles67

I tweet some stuff. You can follow me @soccermom23 but I do a lot of snapchats when in Disney! My username is pris.d23


----------



## k8Davies

Ooh we need a hastag for the whole event;  or do we already have one and I’m just being slow.


----------



## disneysteve

k8Davies said:


> Ooh we need a hastag for the whole event;  or do we already have one and I’m just being slow.


I did a search for #dreams20 and the most recent tweet was from January 2017. So it looks like that isn’t in current use for anything. How about that?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

We're working on choosing the official hashtag for the event.


----------



## Dawn T.

Can I still book bus transportation back to my resort after party? I've hesitated cause I'm still musing over where I'm gonna stay.  Thanks!

(Question for @WebmasterJohn)


----------



## Dawn T.

Dang...I think I missed the transportation deadline.  Uber it is....or maybe some kind person who's also staying at Boardwalk will give me a lift!

Thanks!


----------



## Adam Lavender

Absolutely cannot wait for this event, my wife and I are super excited and I will be celebrating my birthday on the day of the live podcast. Absolutely nothing in the history of ever happens on my birthday until this time around!


----------



## PamNC

I can't seem to view the 7/30 podcast from disunplugged site or you tube. I need my fix - HELP


----------



## PamNC

Dawn T. said:


> Dang...I think I missed the transportation deadline.  Uber it is....or maybe some kind person who's also staying at Boardwalk will give me a lift!
> 
> Thanks!


I did too - and I'm staying at a Disney Springs hotel so I'm not sure if they would have taken me there anyway. Uber for me too.


----------



## PamNC

I'm so excited - just bought my tickets. I held off until the last minute because I've had so many things come up and honestly, until yesterday I wasn't 100% sure this was going to happen for me. BUT IT IS. I have my 4 day park hopper wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PamNC

question for John and team: I just saw the webcast and Pete mentioned 900 people signed up for hte live podcast on Sunday. I thought that didn't require a sign up  - just credentials. Can you please confirm? I'm so excited about the podcast and don't want ot miss it. Thanks, Pam NC


----------



## bartleyosu

WebmasterJohn said:


> I'm still waiting on the final pricing from Disney on both the event and the party but based on my estimate we will have to charge more than what we did for the Epcot Party 2 years ago.  I hate that we have to do this but prices have gone up.  We will be covering a significant amount of the cost but we need to offset as much as possible through registration fees if we want to be able to continue to host these kinds of events.


Ok I am freaking out.  We fly out Monday and I can not find my email confirming my event registration or Pandora Party.  I have my husband's but I did his later.  Can you please resend the Pandora and event confirmation emails?  I am so sorry for the trouble but I cannot locate them.  THANK YOU so much.


----------



## bartleyosu

bartleyosu said:


> Ok I am freaking out.  We fly out Monday and I can not find my email confirming my event registration or Pandora Party.  I have my husband's but I did his later.  Can you please resend the Pandora and event confirmation emails?  I am so sorry for the trouble but I cannot locate them.  THANK YOU so much.


@WebmasterJohn


----------



## 115belladonna

PamNC said:


> question for John and team: I just saw the webcast and Pete mentioned 900 people signed up for hte live podcast on Sunday. I thought that didn't require a sign up  - just credentials. Can you please confirm? I'm so excited about the podcast and don't want ot miss it. Thanks, Pam NC


It does not require sign up. Initially when they were creating events , they did ask people to sign up so they can get a headcount on the number of people and size of space needed.  Now they just opened up to everyone who with event credentials regardless if you signed up or not.


----------



## Nosedoc

Steve are you an MD


----------



## WebmasterJohn

bartleyosu said:


> Ok I am freaking out. We fly out Monday and I can not find my email confirming my event registration or Pandora Party. I have my husband's but I did his later. Can you please resend the Pandora and event confirmation emails? I am so sorry for the trouble but I cannot locate them. THANK YOU so much.



Send me an email - John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## disneysteve

Adam Lavender said:


> Absolutely cannot wait for this event, my wife and I are super excited and I will be celebrating my birthday on the day of the live podcast. Absolutely nothing in the history of ever happens on my birthday until this time around!


That's great. My birthday is actually the day of the Pandora party. We can all celebrate together.


----------



## disneysteve

Nosedoc said:


> Steve are you an MD


I'm a DO actually.


----------



## NeuroCindy

disneysteve said:


> I'm a DO actually.



Ooh can we see how many different doctorates we can gather for the party?


----------



## PamNC

NeuroCindy said:


> Ooh can we see how many different doctorates we can gather for the party?


No docs here - just an art history major. LOL


----------



## jcb

NeuroCindy said:


> Ooh can we see how many different doctorates we can gather for the party?



JD


----------



## jcb

PamNC said:


> No docs here - just an art history major. LOL


Music Performance Major (BM and MM)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NeuroCindy said:


> Ooh can we see how many different doctorates we can gather for the party?



just a BS in Computer Engineering with a minor in Comparative Religion Studies ... that was plenty of school for me!


----------



## disneysteve

NeuroCindy said:


> Ooh can we see how many different doctorates we can gather for the party?


Does Doctor of Disney count?


----------



## NeuroCindy

jcb said:


> JD



up to 3 now 



disneysteve said:


> Does Doctor of Disney count?
> View attachment 422721



Yes. Also, should Mickey be gloving over his gloves that he constantly wears?


----------



## disneysteve

NeuroCindy said:


> should Mickey be gloving over his gloves that he constantly wears?


You know, it's not so easy to find those 4-fingered rubber gloves at the medical supply places.


----------



## ShesAPirate

@WebmasterJohn is there an official logo/will there be a shirt or something for sale during the event?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

ShesAPirate said:


> is there an official logo/will there be a shirt or something for sale during the event?



The official logo for the event is at the top of my original post in this thread.

We do not have event logo merchandise for sale at the event.


----------



## yankeesfan123

4th JD here.


----------



## NeuroCindy

yankeesfan123 said:


> 4th JD here.


You're only the second JD  
I'm a PhD, and Steve is a DO. 
I feel like we could do an escape room really well.


----------



## disneysteve

NeuroCindy said:


> You're only the second JD
> I'm a PhD, and Steve is a DO.
> I feel like we could do an escape room really well.


We love escape rooms.


----------



## PamNC

disneysteve said:


> Does Doctor of Disney count?
> View attachment 422721


of course!


----------



## Nerdisney0712

Did we land on a hashtag for the event? I vote for #DisCon it's short, easy, and could be use for future Dis events 
@WebmasterJohn


----------



## jennie622

Dawn T. said:


> Dang...I think I missed the transportation deadline.  Uber it is....or maybe some kind person who's also staying at Boardwalk will give me a lift!
> 
> Thanks!



I can give you a ride back to BWV !  I can cram three more...


----------



## OKW Lover

How about #DIS20?


----------



## PamNC

jennie622 said:


> I can give you a ride back to BWV !  I can cram three more...


I will need a ride to BW Disney Springs... if you're willing. If not, no worries - I can uber.


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> That's great. My birthday is actually the day of the Pandora party. We can all celebrate together.



Happy Pre-Birthday!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

OKW Lover said:


> How about #DIS20?




Remember - this is a Dreams Event, not just a DIS event.

Let's use #Dreams20


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJohn said:


> Remember - this is a Dreams Event, not just a DIS event.
> 
> Let's use #Dreams20


I was thinking Dreams20 would be best. DIS20 already happened with the big Epcot event.


----------



## jennie622

PamNC said:


> I will need a ride to BW Disney Springs... if you're willing. If not, no worries - I can uber.





I can drop you off.  I might get lost because that’s what I do in Disney. GPS, Waze, whatever. I. Get. Lost. And I drive like a Granny. But I play great tunes and laugh a lot


----------



## Abxibro291

Does anybody know when the Handbid link will go out for the silent auction?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Abxibro291 said:


> Does anybody know when the Handbid link will go out for the silent auction?




We're still working on last minute tweaks to the auction.

The info will be posted here when we're ready.

In preparation for the auction going live I suggest you download the Handbid App to your smartphone.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

The auction is live!!!

*How to Bid on Items*​

Download the Handbid App
Follow the steps to register
Search for 20 Years of Dreams Auction
Click on 20 Years of Dreams Auction
Enable Notifications
Swipe left to see items (groups across top)
*You will need to enter a credit card to bid*
Click the three-line icon in the top left corner
Side menu will appear
Touch Profile
Touch Credit Cards
Enter Card Info


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Bidding can also be done online HERE


----------



## hertamaniac

WebmasterJohn said:


> Bidding can also be done online HERE



John, I purchased a credential/ticket to the event, but may not make it until Sunday AM for the podcast.  Is there anyway I can just show up to the podcast, meet my fellow DIS'ers, without coming over/down to the Contemporary beforehand?  If not, I fully understand and will gladly forfeit (wrong word...donate my monies to GKTW).  Thanks.


----------



## bartleyosu

PamNC said:


> No docs here - just an art history major. LOL


That is one of my majors! True liberal arts with majors in English and Art History with minors in Pol Sci and History. Now I am a teacher.


----------



## ReelRedHead

I cannot even login to handbid to rebid on an item!! Help?


----------



## dina444444

ReelRedHead said:


> I cannot even login to handbid to rebid on an item!! Help?


They extended the auction to 12:30pm cause if Handbid issues.


----------



## ReelRedHead

I know it is extended, but it is still not working.


----------



## ReelRedHead

I’m trying to give GKTW money through this auction. So frustrating.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I kept getting error messages up until the extended window ended. I’ll be happy to donate to GKTW on my own though. I’m really excited to hear how much we raised this week!


----------



## Abxibro291

Anybody know where we pick up our winnings from the auction, and what time we have until. I could not get credentials for the event , yet I would like to pick up the items. Any


----------



## cloggedDrain

Can you pick up winning items tomorrow before or after the podcast?


----------



## Abxibro291

Yes I am Disney just not staying on property. Would I pick it up from the contemporary?  I can go at any time.  Sorry thought that was a reply to me. Anyone know if it is possible to pick up later today or tomorrow?


----------



## SG131

cloggedDrain said:


> Can you pick up winning items tomorrow before or after the podcast?





Abxibro291 said:


> Yes I am Disney just not staying on property. Would I pick it up from the contemporary?  I can go at any time.  Sorry thought that was a reply to me. Anyone know if it is possible to pick up later today or tomorrow?


OFFICIAL response from Teresa items have to be picked by today at 2.


----------



## Abxibro291

Already 213 so I guess can’t pick up. No other way to pick up later?  Really don’t want to pay for shipping since we are here. Lol.


----------



## cloggedDrain

Same, we’re on property just not at the contemporary.  I plan to be at the podcast though


----------



## SG131

Abxibro291 said:


> Already 213 so I guess can’t pick up. No other way to pick up later?  Really don’t want to pay for shipping since we are here. Lol.





cloggedDrain said:


> Same, we’re on property just not at the contemporary.  I plan to be at the podcast though


Someone else is coming in to use the space so they were already tearing it down when I was in.


----------



## Abxibro291

I’m willing to pick it up from the Dreams Offices or Welcome center if if possible too. Just hate to think that so am down here and need to get the items shipped. I’m here until Tuesday l, so if that is a possibility let me know


----------



## KNovacovschi

I won one of my bids and wasn’t able to be there to pick it up but I’m not sure how to contact for mailing or to see if it can be sent to my resort mid September


----------



## Jeffrey Clayton

SG131 said:


> Someone else is coming in to use the space so they were already tearing it down when I was in.


I believe it’s because they were transforming Ballsroom A and B into the podcast viewing area for Sunday.


----------



## Tiggerette

Thank you so much for a very well organized and delightful soiree! It was a very enjoyable extravaganza! Thank you for all your efforts. 

Chatterati talked about meeting up just before doors opened to sit together as a group. I had previously posted meeting at the *First Floor West Rotunda*, which is on the *same side of the convention building at the ballroom, just on the first floor.* We'll meet for *10:30am to walk over at 10:45am* to get seats together. If it's past 10:45am, just come meet us in the room for more socializing before the podcast actually starts.

I'll be in a orange/green dress with Tigger(ette) ears. Looking forward to seeing y'all. And now to dreamland!...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Thank you so much for a very well organized and delightful soiree! It was a very enjoyable extravaganza! Thank you for all your efforts.
> 
> Chatterati talked about meeting up just before doors opened to sit together as a group. I had previously posted meeting at the *First Floor West Rotunda*, which is on the *same side of the convention building at the ballroom, just on the first floor.* We'll meet for *10:30am to walk over at 10:45am* to get seats together. If it's past 10:45am, just come meet us in the room for more socializing before the podcast actually starts.
> 
> I'll be in a orange/green dress with Tigger(ette) ears. Looking forward to seeing y'all. And now to dreamland!...



Maybe having a brain fart but where is this?  First floor under the convention rooms where podcast is is the Wave restaurant

Edit: found it via Google machine!, it is in the separate convention building/space not by the room the podcast taping is in, which is the main building


----------



## Tiggerette

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe having a brain fart but where is this?  First floor under the convention rooms where podcast is is the Wave restaurant
> 
> Edit: found it via Google machine!, it is in the separate convention building/space not by the room the podcast taping is in, which is the main building




Oh!! I completely misread the map then! I thought it was on the first floor, and the rooms were upstairs. Golly. 
Well, I'm here, just in case someone comes that doesn't get internet, and I'll come up at 10:45am as promised. 

*Could one of the chatterati save me a seat near them? It's just me.*

I'm so bummed I forgot my lime green kerchief, I was looking forward to wearing it today. I put it in the wrong day bag. Post-Party Brain!! ;>  See ya real soon!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> Oh!! I completely misread the map then! I thought it was on the first floor, and the rooms were upstairs. Golly.
> Well, I'm here, just in case someone comes that doesn't get internet, and I'll come up at 10:45am as promised.
> 
> *Could one of the chatterati save me a seat near them? It's just me.*
> 
> I'm so bummed I forgot my lime green kerchief, I was looking forward to wearing it today. I put it in the wrong day bag. Post-Party Brain!! ;>  See ya real soon!



Feel free to come over now - a lot of people here and there are snacks and drinks out


----------



## Japeach1989

Will the live podcast recording be live streamed on YouTube for those who were unable to attend the event?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Japeach1989 said:


> Will the live podcast recording be live streamed on YouTube for those who were unable to attend the event?



Per Pete, on Tuesday (I assume in place of normal live show, but not sure)


----------



## Japeach1989

TheMaxRebo said:


> Per Pete, on Tuesday (I assume in place of normal live show, but not sure)




Thank you very much! Sorry, I don’t have FB so never saw it.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

I have no words to truly express how much fun I had this week. We missed the live show since we had to catch our flight home but the Pandora party was incredible and we so loved breakfast with Pete! Thanks John and the rest of the team for everything!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Per Pete, on Tuesday (I assume in place of normal live show, but not sure)


Awesome - thanx for the great news, @TheMaxRebo - can't wait to see it!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Congrats on all the money raised for GKTW, everybody!!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

SorcererHeidi said:


> Congrats on all the money raised for GKTW, everybody!!


Did I miss the total amount raised?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Alicenwonderment said:


> Did I miss the total amount raised?


@DisneyKevin Tweeted it was $85,700!!!!  (Thanx for putting a HUGE smile on my face with this news, as I was complaining about doing housework!)  

Woot!  Woot!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Japeach1989 said:


> Thank you very much! Sorry, I don’t have FB so never saw it.



No worries!  Just sharing my source so you don't blame me if it turns out to now be correct


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

So happy to have been part of the GKTW auction!

For those who don't live in Florida, is there something specific we need to do to have it shipped to us? Or will a team member contact us?

Congrats again to everyone on 20 Years of Dreams!!!!!


----------



## cloggedDrain

Attending the podcast taping was really amazing!  I was surprised how big the turn out was.  This community is really great.  I wish I had started attending dis events sooner!


----------



## rteetz

I hope everyone had an amazing time! Wish I could’ve been there. I definitely will be at the next one.


----------



## OKW Lover

We so enjoyed meeting old friends and new at this event.  Wonderful fund raising total as well!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I hope everyone had an amazing time! Wish I could’ve been there. I definitely will be at the next one.


We wish you had been here with us.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> We wish you had been here with us.


Me too! Whatever the next event is I’m there!


----------



## PaulaVonSchweetz

does Anyone remember the number to text for the $10 donation that Pete mentioned? I failed to write it down, but want to participate in the power of ten.


----------



## OKW Lover

PaulaVonSchweetz said:


> does Anyone remember the number to text for the $10 donation that Pete mentioned? I failed to write it down, but want to participate in the power of ten.


I *think* it was 44321.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Does anyone know how to contact them to have your item mailed that you won?


----------



## rteetz

KNovacovschi said:


> Does anyone know how to contact them to have your item mailed that you won?


I’m sure they will be in contact with everyone who won an item soon.


----------



## Dee McGee

Hope everyone had as wonderful a time as I did ♥


----------



## KingLlama

I didn't get to attend, but my favorite part of the event is easily Tiggerette planning a Chatterati meetup prior to the live show, then showing up in the wrong spot for the Chatterati meetup that she had planned.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Thank you to all who attended our celebration!!!   It was a crazy, busy and fun week.

A couple of quick items:

1.  We raised over $85,000 for GKTW.  I still need to get the change counted and get Kathy Werling's forky money so our final number will go up!!!

2.  We have heard from Handbid and they have offered an apology and an explanation of what happened during the end of our auction but we are going to pursue it further with them.

3.  I understand there were several issues with the buses.  I am very sorry about this.  We have been in contact with the bus company and told them how unhappy we are with their service this time.  They apologized and said they would investigate further.  If you have an experience with the buses you want to share please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and I will make sure it gets forwarded to them.

4.  We had some technical difficulties with recording the live show and we're not sure it will go up on YouTube. Craig is working on it and "fingers-crossed" he will get it resolved.

5.  If you were not able to donate to GKTW this week we have worked out a way you can do so with GKTW so it goes to our overall fundraising totals.  Just *text Dreams20 to 44321* and you will receive a link that takes you to a donation page.  From there you can donate any amount you're comfortable with.  We're asking you to consider talking to 10 friends to get them to donate $10 each.   It's a truly great cause and organization and you will feel good having helped send a child to Walt Disney World.

Thank you to everyone who donated, whether it was an item or money.  We couldn't have done it without all of you.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

rteetz said:


> I hope everyone had an amazing time! Wish I could’ve been there. I definitely will be at the next one.



I agree I wish I coulda been too but gotta pay them bills!


----------



## afan

@WebmasterJohn thank you and everyone for a great weekend.  @k8Davies and I had a family staying at GKTW behind us in the fp line at slinky and we got to chat with them about the ice cream and told them about the weekend and how much had been raised.  It was fun getting to chat with them and the mom was appreciative of what we all do to raise money.  It brought it all full circle and was a good way to end the weekend.


----------



## OKW Lover

Awesome result!  @WebmasterJohn, when you do get the final result will you also please update us on what the total GKTW number was.  I think @WebmasterPete said it was somewhere in the $800K range?


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

WebmasterJohn said:


> Thank you to all who attended our celebration!!!   It was a crazy, busy and fun week.
> 
> A couple of quick items:
> 
> 1.  We raised over $85,000 for GKTW.  I still need to get the change counted and get Kathy Werling's forky money so our final number will go up!!!
> 
> 2.  We have heard from Handbid and they have offered an apology and an explanation of what happened during the end of our auction but we are going to pursue it further with them.
> 
> 3.  I understand there were several issues with the buses.  I am very sorry about this.  We have been in contact with the bus company and told them how unhappy we are with their service this time.  They apologized and said they would investigate further.  If you have an experience with the buses you want to share please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and I will make sure it gets forwarded to them.
> 
> 4.  We had some technical difficulties with recording the live show and we're not sure it will go up on YouTube. Craig is working on it and "fingers-crossed" he will get it resolved.
> 
> 5.  If you were not able to donate to GKTW this week we have worked out a way you can do so with GKTW so it goes to our overall fundraising totals.  Just *text Dreams20 to 44321* and you will receive a link that takes you to a donation page.  From there you can donate any amount you're comfortable with.  We're asking you to consider talking to 10 friends to get them to donate $10 each.   It's a truly great cause and organization and you will feel good having helped send a child to Walt Disney World.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who donated, whether it was an item or money.  We couldn't have done it without all of you.


 Craig can work some magic to get the show up. We wanted to be there but had to be on an airplane home. Would love to watch, or even just listen.  Now lemme go donate some money since I didn’t win my auction item .


----------



## disneysteve

Thank you to everyone who made the weekend possible, both John and the DIS team and all of the folks who attended or otherwise supported it. Everything was great, both the official events and the unofficial events. We did a number of things for the first time and had a great time just hanging out with everyone at 3 Bridges, Nomad, AKL, and other places.

Safe travels to all who are heading home. We're here until Friday so we have a few more days on the surface of the sun. Today was truly awful. We lasted about 2-1/2 hours in Studios this morning but at least we got to ride Slinky Dog for the first time. We plan to do AK tomorrow but not until the evening. We might just sleep in and go in our pool during the day. There's just no way I'm doing a park again if it is anything like today again.


----------



## DanielleC

PaulaVonSchweetz said:


> does Anyone remember the number to text for the $10 donation that Pete mentioned? I failed to write it down, but want to participate in the power of ten.



Text DREAMS20 to 44321


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> Thank you to everyone who made the weekend possible, both John and the DIS team and all of the folks who attended or otherwise supported it. Everything was great, both the official events and the unofficial events. We did a number of things for the first time and had a great time just hanging out with everyone at 3 Bridges, Nomad, AKL, and other places.
> 
> Safe travels to all who are heading home. We're here until Friday so we have a few more days on the surface of the sun. Today was truly awful. We lasted about 2-1/2 hours in Studios this morning but at least we got to ride Slinky Dog for the first time. We plan to do AK tomorrow but not until the evening. We might just sleep in and go in our pool during the day. There's just no way I'm doing a park again if it is anything like today again.



You have been in New Jersey way too long!


----------



## wiihoo888

DanielleC said:


> You have been in New Jersey way too long!


It’s kinda funny-ish. I was melting like Olaf the entire time I was down there. I am now huddled under a blanket cold back in Maryland. The dogs appear comfy...apparently I have just conditioned myself for a solar landing


----------



## disneysteve

wiihoo888 said:


> It’s kinda funny-ish. I was melting like Olaf the entire time I was down there. I am now huddled under a blanket cold back in Maryland. The dogs appear comfy...apparently I have just conditioned myself for a solar landing


It gets plenty hot and humid in NJ. The difference is when it does, we don't do things that require us to be outdoors for hours at a time. When the temp is in the 90s or 100+, we pretty much go from our house to our car to work or a store. We don't go for 8 mile walks like we do at Disney.


----------



## wiihoo888

disneysteve said:


> It gets plenty hot and humid in NJ. The difference is when it does, we don't do things that require us to be outdoors for hours at a time. When the temp is in the 90s or 100+, we pretty much go from our house to our car to work or a store. We don't go for 8 mile walks like we do at Disney.


Yup...same here. We have a high of 79 here tomorrow Not terribly usual for August. I could’t drink enough water down there. It was the Scorch Trials of Orlando


----------



## ChimneyJim

@WebmasterJohn Do you know about the email with photo downloads from Pete’s Breakfast? Haven’t seen one yet and Pete had hoped to send it later Thursday or Friday. Or should I email Pete? 

Thanks! And thank you for a wonderful event. I won your Rivers of Light buckets, the kids love them!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

ChimneyJim said:


> @WebmasterJohn Do you know about the email with photo downloads from Pete’s Breakfast? Haven’t seen one yet and Pete had hoped to send it later Thursday or Friday. Or should I email Pete?
> 
> Thanks! And thank you for a wonderful event. I won your Rivers of Light buckets, the kids love them!


I haven’t gotten it either. I’m betting things have just been busy and he hasn’t gotten to it yet.


----------



## dkrauss

ChimneyJim said:


> @WebmasterJohn Do you know about the email with photo downloads from Pete’s Breakfast? Haven’t seen one yet and Pete had hoped to send it later Thursday or Friday. Or should I email Pete?
> 
> Thanks! And thank you for a wonderful event. I won your Rivers of Light buckets, the kids love them!





APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> I haven’t gotten it either. I’m betting things have just been busy and he hasn’t gotten to it yet.


Phew......thought I might have deleted it during my email clean up (600+  )

Doug


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> It gets plenty hot and humid in NJ. The difference is when it does, we don't do things that require us to be outdoors for hours at a time. When the temp is in the 90s or 100+, we pretty much go from our house to our car to work or a store. We don't go for 8 mile walks like we do at Disney.



That's the thing down here; so do we.  Most people have jobs and live a life.  We're all not on vacation going to the beach every day.  I haven't been to the beach in at least 7 or 8 years.  Besides I don't like the west coast beaches with their fine sand; I prefer the coarser sand on the east coast.


----------



## wiihoo888

DanielleC said:


> That's the thing down here; so do we.  Most people have jobs and live a life.  We're all not on vacation going to the beach every day.  I haven't been to the beach in at least 7 or 8 years.  Besides I don't like the west coast beaches with their fine sand; I prefer the coarser sand on the east coast.


We actually had a similar discussion about just this after my son picked us up from the airport. The discussion you had with me outside MK really had me kind of reverse my thinking. I always used to be somewhat scared of moving to Florida because of the summers. But when you really think about it....Florida’s summers are like our winters here for me.  I don’t tolerate extreme cold very well (yay osteoarthritis) and stay in most of the winter. It would just be the reverse in Florida....and the winter weather there is simply dreamy. A new check in the box for reasons TO move to the magic


----------



## DanielleC

I moved down from Central NJ in 1990 and never looked back.  The things most of us missed (there is a Facebook group called Transplants from the Garden State to the Sunshine State) is food related.  There's no diners in FL.  And you have to search for anything "dough" related, bagels, pizza, etc.  Forget finding a good hard roll down here.  The water has a different mineral mix in it.  A good bakery is hard to find too but they are dying all over.  Taylor Ham was a non-starter down here until about 10 years ago.  We have had Boars Head cold cuts now for about 20 years.  They moved their HQ to Sarasota.  Thumanns came right after them and Dietz and Watson weren't far behind.

I was once visiting a friend on the east coast and he took me to a bagel shop.  It was like being in NYC.  They even sold papers from NYC and not the national editions.  They had the NYC editions flown down every night for the Daily News, NY Times and Newsday.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> It gets plenty hot and humid in NJ. The difference is when it does, we don't do things that require us to be outdoors for hours at a time. When the temp is in the 90s or 100+, we pretty much go from our house to our car to work or a store. We don't go for 8 mile walks like we do at Disney.


Thank God not hot, but disgustingly humid here in Joisey today.  It's like wearing a wet blanket straight from the oven.  Neither I, nor my body, enjoys it.


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> That's the thing down here; so do we.  Most people have jobs and live a life.  We're all not on vacation going to the beach every day.


Definitely. I realize that. That wasn't my point at all. I was just talking about those of us who are on vacation when we're here. We've come to do outdoor things - theme parks and other stuff. So when the heat index is 110, it kind of puts a kink in those plans. We didn't travel all the way here to stay in our rental home all day until the sun goes down. It would be different if we lived here, just like at home when the weather is extremely hot or cold.


----------



## wiihoo888

SorcererHeidi said:


> Thank God not hot, but disgustingly humid here in Joisey today.  It's like wearing a wet blanket straight from the oven.  Neither I, nor my body, enjoys it.


I know what you mean. It is a humid cool day here in Maryland, so it is not getting warm enough to kick the AC on. Blech


----------



## disneysteve

wiihoo888 said:


> I know what you mean. It is a humid cool day here in Maryland, so it is not getting warm enough to kick the AC on. Blech


I hate days like that. We have 2 dehumidifiers in the basement so that helps a little but sometimes we just turn the AC down to the point that it comes on even if it makes the house too cool just so it can suck out the moisture.


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> Definitely. I realize that. That wasn't my point at all. I was just talking about those of us who are on vacation when we're here. We've come to do outdoor things - theme parks and other stuff. So when the heat index is 110, it kind of puts a kink in those plans. We didn't travel all the way here to stay in our rental home all day until the sun goes down. It would be different if we lived here, just like at home when the weather is extremely hot or cold.



Maybe I've gotten used to the heat in the past 29 years.  But everyone knows I'm heavy and I wore dark T Shirts, mostly black, pantyhose and jeans and I was able to deal with the heat pretty well.


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> Maybe I've gotten used to the heat in the past 29 years.  But everyone knows I'm heavy and I wore dark T Shirts, mostly black, pantyhose and jeans and I was able to deal with the heat pretty well.


For sure you acclimate to your environment. We always joke about Floridians pulling out the parkas when it is 60 degrees, even folks who originally came from cold climates where 60 would have been considered quite mild. I'm sure you adapt to the heat to an extent also.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Has anyone else won something but not there to pick it up and have heard from anyone on how to get the item mailed? I’m still trying to find out who to contact regarding this.


----------



## DanielleC

I received a text message tonight from the Handbid app that said they will contact you.


----------



## KNovacovschi

DanielleC said:


> I received a text message tonight from the Handbid app that said they will contact you.



Oh ok, I haven’t received anything but I will keep a watch out for it


----------



## WebmasterJohn

ChimneyJim said:


> @WebmasterJohn Do you know about the email with photo downloads from Pete’s Breakfast? Haven’t seen one yet and Pete had hoped to send it later Thursday or Friday. Or should I email Pete?




Sorry, I know nothing about this.


----------



## ChimneyJim

WebmasterJohn said:


> Sorry, I know nothing about this.


Thank you.  He just sent it out!


----------



## dkrauss

ChimneyJim said:


> Thank you.  He just sent it out!


Just checked no email yet...…….we have our new 2019 WDW frame ready to go once we get it.   

Doug


----------



## dkrauss

dkrauss said:


> Just checked no email yet...…….we have our new 2019 WDW frame ready to go once we get it.
> 
> Doug


Still haven't received the photo link...…...Am I the only one?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Glad it seems that all had such a nice time, especially spending time with friends, old and new, which is always the most important thing, IMHO. And such an awesome amount of money raised for GKTW!! 

Maybe someday there will be an event NOT in surface of the sun times, so I can consider attending!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

SorcererHeidi said:


> Maybe someday there will be an event NOT in surface of the sun times, so I can consider attending


  Yeah me too.  I looked and looked at coming, the weather was a huge factor for me.


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> Maybe someday there will be an event NOT in surface of the sun times, so I can consider attending!


We certainly hope so. The 3 of us agreed that if the DIS does any more August events, we will head down for the event itself but not plan a whole trip around it and definitely not plan much if any park time outside of the event itself. It just wasn't fun in that weather.


----------



## DanielleC

SorcererHeidi said:


> Glad it seems that all had such a nice time, especially spending time with friends, old and new, which is always the most important thing, IMHO. And such an awesome amount of money raised for GKTW!!
> 
> Maybe someday there will be an event NOT in surface of the sun times, so I can consider attending!



Like I told some of you, I have done events in the past, most recently as the chairman of a national convention for a hobby group.  It was in Orlando.  In August.  Two years ago.  The reason we do events in late summer and early fall is the hotel rates are much less per night.  A lot less.  For my organization's Regional events, sometimes the rates are half as much as the winter/spring.


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> Like I told some of you, I have done events in the past, most recently as the chairman of a national convention for a hobby group.  It was in Orlando.  In August.  Two years ago.  The reason we do events in late summer and early fall is the hotel rates are much less per night.  A lot less.  For my organization's Regional events, sometimes the rates are half as much as the winter/spring.


That's one reason but I think the main reason the DIS does it is because otherwise they get a million complaints (understandably) from parents and teachers because it conflicts with school.


----------



## ChimneyJim

dkrauss said:


> Still haven't received the photo link...…...Am I the only one?


Msg me your email and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Hi! Wondering if anyone who wasn't there in person has been contacted about auction items yet. Just searched my spam folder in case email went there, but there are thousands of emails in my spam folder so I could have missed it.


----------



## disneysteve

DisneyCowgirl said:


> Hi! Wondering if anyone who wasn't there in person has been contacted about auction items yet. Just searched my spam folder in case email went there, but there are thousands of emails in my spam folder so I could have missed it.


I seem to recall that last time it did take a while for Teresa to get in touch with everyone so I'd advise being patient. Keep in mind that there are literally only 3 people who do the bulk of this work - Teresa and the other two Welcome Center employees, Jen and Stania. And processing the auction items isn't even their main job.

The auction had nearly 500 items so I'm sure it's a massive job to sort everything, contact everyone, and ship each item. It will likely take weeks before it's all done.

Thank you to all who supported the auction either by buying items or donating items.


----------



## OKW Lover

Seems like a good spot to remind people that GKTW still needs your contributions.  Please pass this along to your friends as well:


WebmasterJohn said:


> If you were not able to donate to GKTW this week we have worked out a way you can do so with GKTW so it goes to our overall fundraising totals. Just *text Dreams20 to 44321* and you will receive a link that takes you to a donation page. From there you can donate any amount you're comfortable with. We're asking you to consider talking to 10 friends to get them to donate $10 each. It's a truly great cause and organization and you will feel good having helped send a child to Walt Disney World.


----------



## safetymom

DisneyCowgirl said:


> Hi! Wondering if anyone who wasn't there in person has been contacted about auction items yet. Just searched my spam folder in case email went there, but there are thousands of emails in my spam folder so I could have missed it.


You can contact Teresa at techols@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com about your auction item.


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> That's one reason but I think the main reason the DIS does it is because otherwise they get a million complaints (understandably) from parents and teachers because it conflicts with school.



True because they could have held it in October or November when the weather is downright wonderful.  I did a convention in Jacksonville the 1st weekend in November in 2015 and it was downright sweater weather in the evenings, hitting the upper 40's overnight.


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> True because they could have held it in October or November when the weather is downright wonderful.  I did a convention in Jacksonville the 1st weekend in November in 2015 and it was downright sweater weather in the evenings, hitting the upper 40's overnight.


That’s funny. We went to a convention in Orlando in November 2015 and it was in the 90s every day. I don’t remember the nite weather but it was hot during the day.


----------



## DanielleC

disneysteve said:


> That’s funny. We went to a convention in Orlando in November 2015 and it was in the 90s every day. I don’t remember the nite weather but it was hot during the day.



Oh it is funny.  The weather down here is really screwy.  Jacksonville is so far north it can be downright chilly while Orlando and Tampa are hot, and it can be even hotter in Miami.  The state is so long North/South.  I'm about 200 miles south of Jax and Miami is another 250-300(?) miles south of me.  In New Jersey you can drive the Garden State Parkway from Cape May to the NY State border in 2 and a half hours.  It takes less time to drive to Louisville, KY from Tallahassee than it does from Tallahassee to Key West.

I was at Food & Wine last year and on Sunday it was HOT and on Monday & Tuesday it was very comfortable.  And we always get that last spurt of summer sometime in late October/early November too.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

When I went annually, I always went anywhere from November - February.  And the weather could be WILDLY unpredictable, and vary WILDLY during my week (give or take) visit.  I've been there in January when it's been in the 70's during the day, and downright chilly (even for a Northerner) at night ( I LOVED it!!).  And I've been there when it's been in the 90's during the day.  And I've also been there when it's not been hot temperature-wise, but been so daggone HUMID that I was MISERABLE, and my glasses and camera got/stayed fogged up, and I was dripping, irritable, and in pain.

But I still consider the gamble of this time of year MUCH easier to take, and even assume, to some extent, than to make/take during the times outside of my "window months", at least in my particular case.  Would not, could not, will not do it.   Sam I am.


----------



## DanielleC

SorcererHeidi said:


> When I went annually, I always went anywhere from November - February.  And the weather could be WILDLY unpredictable, and vary WILDLY during my week (give or take) visit.  I've been there in January when it's been in the 70's during the day, and downright chilly (even for a Northerner) at night ( I LOVED it!!).  And I've been there when it's been in the 90's during the day.  And I've also been there when it's not been hot temperature-wise, but been so daggone HUMID that I was MISERABLE, and my glasses and camera got/stayed fogged up, and I was dripping, irritable, and in pain.
> 
> But I still consider the gamble of this time of year MUCH easier to take, and even assume, to some extent, than to make/take during the times outside of my "window months", at least in my particular case.  Would not, could not, will not do it.   Sam I am.



Welcome to the wacky world of Florida weather!


----------



## disneysteve

My favorite was the time we drove down in early March, I think. When we left NJ, it was 37 degrees. I said, "Just keep watching that thermometer. It'll go up as we drive south." The next day, we arrived in Orlando. The temperature when we got there? 37 degrees.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

I'm sure a lot goes in to deciding when to have the event--yeah, August is HOT, but maybe it's also when there is availability for the facilities they need at a price that works. And they did get a great rate on rooms and tickets which must have been partly due to the dates chosen. Plus other factors I'm sure I'd never think of.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

DisneyCowgirl said:


> I'm sure a lot goes in to deciding when to have the event--yeah, August is HOT, but maybe it's also when there is availability for the facilities they need at a price that works. And they did get a great rate on rooms and tickets which must have been partly due to the dates chosen. Plus other factors I'm sure I'd never think of.


Oh - I totally AGREE on the thought process  involved with pricing, availability, and appealing to the masses and all - I just don't LIKE it - I wanna be a special snowflake and not MELT, and it's all about me, always, right?!!!!


----------



## KingLlama

I, too have experienced weather.


----------



## Abxibro291

Any idea when we will be contacted about our auction winnings?  I wasn’t able to pick them up while we were in Florida. Just wondering when we would be contacted. Thanks!


----------



## disneysteve

Abxibro291 said:


> Any idea when we will be contacted about our auction winnings?  I wasn’t able to pick them up while we were in Florida. Just wondering when we would be contacted. Thanks!


Processing the nearly 500 auction items is a huge task for Teresa. I think they said on Tuesday that everything was boxed up for shipping and they will now start contacting everyone. Be patient. You can shoot Teresa an email to check in. Also, make sure you have paid for your items through Handbid. They can't ship anything that hasn't been paid for.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Abxibro291 said:


> Any idea when we will be contacted about our auction winnings?  I wasn’t able to pick them up while we were in Florida. Just wondering when we would be contacted. Thanks!



I actually got a call from them yesterday ask for my authorization to charge the credit card of file for the shipping cost ... So they are definitely working on it!


----------



## DanielleC

SorcererHeidi said:


> Oh - I totally AGREE on the thought process  involved with pricing, availability, and appealing to the masses and all - I just don't LIKE it - I wanna be a special snowflake and not MELT, and it's all about me, always, right?!!!!



I think you're a tad confused, it's always about Danielle!


----------



## disneysteve

DanielleC said:


> I think you're a tad confused, it's always about Danielle!


You’re both confused. I mean they did throw that whole Pandora party just for MY birthday after all.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

DanielleC said:


> I think you're a tad confused, it's always about Danielle!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> You’re both confused. I mean they did throw that whole Pandora party just for MY birthday after all.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Obviously, I am NOT worthy - of EITHER of you!!!


----------



## wiihoo888

disneysteve said:


> You’re both confused. I mean they did throw that whole Pandora party just for MY birthday after all.


Uh, no.....it was for mine!,


----------



## DanielleC

wiihoo888 said:


> Uh, no.....it was for mine!,



No, no, no.  The last time I was at Disney for MY birthday, they gave me a cake, they had party hats and games to play and balloons.  Did that happen for you????  I DON'T THINK SO!!!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Abxibro291 said:


> Any idea when we will be contacted about our auction winnings?  I wasn’t able to pick them up while we were in Florida. Just wondering when we would be contacted. Thanks!


Hi! Someone just called me about 30 minutes ago. Confirmed my email and got authorization to charge the shipping cost to the credit card I used on Handbid.


----------



## Abxibro291

Will do Steve. Thanks for the response. I know they have been busy and didn’t want to bother them. Thanks for the update!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

DanielleC said:


> No, no, no.  The last time I was at Disney for MY birthday, they gave me a cake, they had party hats and games to play and balloons.  Did that happen for you????  I DON'T THINK SO!!!


I know one thing - this conversation is giving me a serious complex!!


----------



## KingLlama

You can also submit payment to KingLlama@DisBoardsPoster.com 

I'll make sure it gets to HandBid.


----------

